# First Grow! : CFL/HPS 8 Plants



## DKskater75 (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, techniquely this isn't my first... I have two growing at the moment, but they were given to me to take care of. I'm not even sure of the strains, but they will be ready to harvest in a few weeks. As for now, I plan on starting 8 new plants in a Homebox XS (homebox.net) that I just purchased. As for the lights, I have two 65w CFL flood lights for veggin and a 400w HPS for flowering. I have two Northern Lights that just sprouted this morning (ordered 10 from the doc last week), and have a bunch more seeds coming (hopefully). I keep hearing all of this talk about the doc gone bad. Anyways the strains I ordered were Purple Wreck, California Indica, and Feminized Skywalker. I will be starting those also as soon as they arrive!


Here are just a few pics of the veg setup and the two NL just sprouted.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice to see you started your journal, I will be looking forward to your success!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 6, 2008)

Haha thanks Hayduke. I will be looking forward to having some success, I hope. Anyway, just a few new pics here. Like I said I have two plants flowering at the moment that are unknown to me. If anyone wants to venture a guess at the strains, feel free to comment. Although I apologize for the shitty camera phone pics, it's all I have right now. I'm pretty sure one of the plants is indica dominant and the other sativa...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 6, 2008)

So I went in to check on the sprouts today and find the temp up around 90 with only a 20% humidity. Although I guess that was to be expected with the outside temp getting up around 105. Anyways, that encouraged me to go out a get a humidifier, along with a few extra fans. I got a pretty decent humidifier for 30 bucks and a couple clip on fans at 10 a piece. I got the humidity stable at around 50% now which dropped the temp down closer to 80.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 7, 2008)

Well temps and humidity looks good! You must be pretty far inland for temps and humidity that high. I assume the Bay is the gay bay jk! Your bigger girls look good too!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, I am about an hour from the "gay bay" lol. It was hot as hell out here yesterday.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 7, 2008)

yeah it was over 90 here yesterday, September is the hottest here, but as the "crow flies" I am really only 5 miles from the ocean, so we get some marine layer most nights, and we have had Huge thunderheads over the mountains with the monsoonal flow. Soon the Santa Ana winds will make it bone dry, and the fires will come back. Hope not though.

Stay cool!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, I'm hoping it will cool off here within the next month or so. Hopefully it won't be as hot when it's time for these to start flowering. I'm still a bit worried about the temp inside the tent at night since I have to have it completley sealed up so light wont get to the flowering plants. I left the fans running, but don't know how much that helps without any ventilation. I haven't monitored the temps in there yet, I'll be able to check once the lights come on here in a minute.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, this is what I was afraid of. I went in an opened the tent to find the temp up to 96, and the max hit over 100 during the night.  I opened things up and within 15 minutes the temp has dropped back down to 85. However, I have no idea what to do about the temp inside during the night. I can't leave the humidifier on, as the humidity would climb way too high, and like I said I doubt the fans are helping much at all. If anyone has any ideas PLEASE let me know.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

good start 

il b watching


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 7, 2008)

> good start
> 
> il b watching


 
Thanks! Glad to see we have more than one lol. I think I will go out and search for some sort of exhaust fan/blower for the tent today.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

i know of sum great computer fans 
if ur intersted


DKskater75 said:


> Thanks! Glad to see we have more than one lol. I think I will go out and search for some sort of exhaust fan/blower for the tent today.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, that would have been nice, but I already went out and picked up a bathroom exhaust fan. It's a Nutone, 80 CFM, cost me about 60 bucks. I was worried about it being too big, but it fit nicely in the upper left corner, still leaving enough room for the lights. It uses 4" ducting which fit perfectly out through the hole in the top of the tent. I zipped everything up to test it out and it brought the temp down around 80. I can even leave the humidifier on now and it still provides plenty of ventilation. So I think I'm all set up now, just need the rest of my seeds! Any other suggestions, feel free to comment.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

dose it work good?


DKskater75 said:


> Well, that would have been nice, but I already went out and picked up a bathroom exhaust fan. It's a Nutone, 80 CFM, cost me about 60 bucks. I was worried about it being too big, but it fit nicely in the upper left corner, still leaving enough room for the lights. It uses 4" ducting which fit perfectly out through the hole in the top of the tent. I zipped everything up to test it out and it brought the temp down around 80. I can even leave the humidifier on now and it still provides plenty of ventilation. So I think I'm all set up now, just need the rest of my seeds! Any other suggestions, feel free to comment.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, it works very well. The temp inside the tent while it was all closed up was in the high 90's this morning. It's at 81 now.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

dam good 2 here 
glad it worked


DKskater75 said:


> Yes, it works very well. The temp inside the tent while it was all closed up was in the high 90's this morning. It's at 81 now.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks! Me too. Now as long as the doc comes through with my seeds I'll be ready to go.


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 8, 2008)

nice setup..the grow boxes come with the mylar in there like that?..or is that extra??


----------



## iamthatguy (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey did you feel the earth quake the other day?

Another recommendation for bringing the temps down that I use is to freeze a liter bottle of water and put it in the tent next to the fan blowing air in. I have 2 bottles that I rotate every 12 hours. It brings the temps down about 4-10 degrees.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 8, 2008)

paperfetti said:


> nice setup..the grow boxes come with the mylar in there like that?..or is that extra??


Yes, the grow box comes lined with mylar. You can get one on eBay for $99. They're great and real easy to setup. 




iamthatguy said:


> Hey did you feel the earth quake the other day?
> 
> Another recommendation for bringing the temps down that I use is to freeze a liter bottle of water and put it in the tent next to the fan blowing air in. I have 2 bottles that I rotate every 12 hours. It brings the temps down about 4-10 degrees.


Yes I felt that it was huge! Biggest one I can remember since 89'. Where are you at? Anyways thanks for the idea with the frozen water bottles, I'll have to try that out!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 8, 2008)

Alright, so this will day 9 now since I germinated these. They are doing quite well, one is out to a healthy lead at the moment as you can tell from the pics. I got my temps better off over night with the new fan. Last night's high/low was 86/78, a little better than the 100/86 from the night before lol. As always feel free to comment, suggestions are welcome blah blah blah I want my seeds!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 8, 2008)

Alright I just got my second of three orders from the doc. This one is 10 California Indica and 13 Purple Trainwreck. I will be germinating two of each shortly!!!


----------



## Foodman2213 (Sep 8, 2008)

DK,

I am glad you got your seeds, I have been reading about all the problems with Dr. as well. Anyways, I am watching because you and I are about on the same schedule except I am no soil. So curious to watch.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 8, 2008)

Foodman2213 said:


> DK,
> 
> I am glad you got your seeds, I have been reading about all the problems with Dr. as well. Anyways, I am watching because you and I are about on the same schedule except I am no soil. So curious to watch.


Thanks Foodman! Glad to have another viewer. I'm glad I got my seeds. I placed three smaller orders that were around $100 each so hopefully I get the last one too! What are you growing?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 8, 2008)

Alright just got my 4 seeds into some soil. I picked up a nice germination kit last week and decided to try it out. It has a heating mat and a lid and enough room for 72 seeds lol. Like I will ever need that many. Anyways hope they sprout quicker than the NL took like 5 days...


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 8, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> Yes, the grow box comes lined with mylar. You can get one on eBay for $99. They're great and real easy to setup.
> 
> might be stupid question...a sales rep at 77hydro.com said its not built for hydroponic systems its made for soil (think he was tryna get me to spend more money)..can i put my bubbleponics in there or will i look like an idiot when i start posting pics lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm not sure why it would make a difference whether you were using soil or hydro. I'm not sure this one would be big enough anyway. It's the smallest one they make at 2x2x4 feet. They have bigger ones that are like 4x4x7 that might work. I just use this for vegging anyway and then put them under my HPS to flower.


----------



## iamthatguy (Sep 9, 2008)

how long did it take to get your seeds?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 9, 2008)

First order took 4 days. Second one took 8. Still waiting on my third.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks good so far. Is your 400 in a homebox also? What seed company are your NL's from? I have some from Nirvana that I haven't started yet due to a current grow, but I can't wait to. How long are you going to let them veg?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 9, 2008)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Looks good so far. Is your 400 in a homebox also? What seed company are your NL's from? I have some from Nirvana that I haven't started yet due to a current grow, but I can't wait to. How long are you going to let them veg?


 
Thanks chunky. No my 400w is in a seperate part of my closet. It's being used to flower my other two unknown plants right now (pics page 1). I got my NL's from Sensi. They were way more expensive than Nirvana's (which I didn't come across until after my order), but hopefully the quality will be much better. I'll probably let them veg for about 4 weeks. The two NL are 10 days old now, I just planted two Purple Wreck and Cali Indica yesterday, and still waiting for my Skywalker seeds!


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 9, 2008)

sorry dk 
i have been very busy 
everything is still looking great tho

good luck bro


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, not much to update for today. Plants are looking healthy, one is growing way faster and I have no idea why. Oh well. I think I finally got my temp and humidity stable. Funny thing is the temps are hotter at night since I have to close up the tent and shut the closet door so my other plants can flower. High/low last night was 86/82 which is pretty good I guess. I can keep the temp right around 78-80 during the day though which should help. Anyways just a few pics and my HPS setup if anyone was interested...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 9, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> sorry dk
> i have been very busy
> everything is still looking great tho
> 
> good luck bro


 
Thanks camaro. Appreciate it. I think I finally got my setup down. Time to play the waiting game... oh and those are some big ass titties


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 9, 2008)

One more thing, just got these in the mail a minute ago. I bought a dozen 1 oz jars for bud storage (yeah I know, I like to plan ahead lol). Anyways it was only like 20 bucks for a dozen so I didn't think they would be that great. But they're actually very high quality, thick glass, locking lid, rubber seal to keep things air tight. What do you guys think...


----------



## iamthatguy (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol I need to get some of those! Those look like really nice quality! They just had some of those on sale at Orchard Hardware and I didn't pick any up .... gr


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 9, 2008)

iamthatguy said:


> Lol I need to get some of those! Those look like really nice quality! They just had some of those on sale at Orchard Hardware and I didn't pick any up .... gr


Yeah, they are actually. I was pleasantly surprised. Here's the link where I got them. Welcome back - Candles and Supplies.com - Candle & Soap Making Products at Wholesale Prices


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 9, 2008)

Alright, so I found a digital camera. Here are some close ups of my unknown plant. It's been flowering for 46 days. The pistols are about 50% amber, I have read to wait until 75%, so I will probably let it go another couple weeks or so. I couldn't even get close enough to get pics of the pistols on my other plant lol. I started flowering them both at the same time too, I'll probably just end up throwing it out if it doesn't do something soon. At least if it's not done by the time I need to start flowering my new batch. Anyways, here are some pics, enjoy...


----------



## hairbear79 (Sep 9, 2008)

wow looking good


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 9, 2008)

hairbear79 said:


> wow looking good


Thanks hairbear! Pretty good I'd say, considering she started outdoors and has hardly had any nutes or any special attention. Can't wait to grow my next batch correctly!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 9, 2008)

By the way, I cut off the bottom two branches last week since they weren't really flowering much. Let them dry out and got enough for a good sized bowl. Just smoked it. Delicious.


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 9, 2008)

dk sweet set up!!! I have a xl homebox but i have not got that far to use it yet but im gitting so close. Im thinking of getting a xs for my veg room too. Looks great keep up the good wook.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks man. Yeah the XS is definetly perfect for vegging. I use the other half of my closet for flowering. How big is the XL?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 9, 2008)

cant wait to check your grow out as it progresses man. *subscribed*

good luck on your grow dude.

-K1.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks man. I'll be keeping an eye out on yours too!


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, the grow box comes lined with mylar. You can get one on eBay for $99. They're great and real easy to setup. 
_cant seem to find 1 with mylar in it,and i found the same exact company that sales the homebox L http://buy-the-homebox.com and in ya pics(early pics) the ones flowering have mylar around it and the babies dont..diff. growboxes??_


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 9, 2008)

Things are looking very nice.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

great grow, cant believe i never saw it before.
neway keep it up n ill follow


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 9, 2008)

paperfetti said:


> Yes, the grow box comes lined with mylar. You can get one on eBay for $99. They're great and real easy to setup.
> _cant seem to find 1 with mylar in it,and i found the same exact company that sales the homebox L http://buy-the-homebox.com and in ya pics(early pics) the ones flowering have mylar around it and the babies dont..diff. growboxes??_


Oh no, sorry for the confusion. The ones flowering are just in my closet which is lined with mylar. The actual growbox isn't doesn't have mylar, it's a white reflective material, not sure what it's called.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 9, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Things are looking very nice.





mane2008 said:


> great grow, cant believe i never saw it before.
> neway keep it up n ill follow


Thanks guys! Glad to have some experienced growers watching.  And I will definetly be keeping it up!


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 9, 2008)

ok,thanx i thought i missed out on something...slow day at work today,so gettin my money together to even get started wont be until next week...grrrrr!!..i really like the mylar..i wonder when i get my growbox can i cover the white plastic with mylar??..lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 9, 2008)

paperfetti said:


> ok,thanx i thought i missed out on something...slow day at work today,so gettin my money together to even get started wont be until next week...grrrrr!!..i really like the mylar..i wonder when i get my growbox can i cover the white plastic with mylar??..lol


I'm pretty sure that stuff works just as well as mylar. Seems like a waste of time and money to me, but hey it's up to you lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 10, 2008)

Alright, well not much to update for today. It's now day 11 from seed for my two Northern Lights. The third set of leaves are just starting to form. As for my two flowering plants, I posted a pic of the one that isn't doing much of anything. I started flowering both of them on the same day (47 days ago). One of them as some nice buds as you saw from yesterday, but this one isn't doing anything! You can barely make out the pistols in the picture. Anyone have any idea what the deal is with this?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone??? I'm really curious as to what the hells wrong with this thing.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 10, 2008)

Uhh some strains and phenoes just takes longer to get going than others.
Nothing wrong


----------



## iamthatguy (Sep 10, 2008)

bad genes? I would garbage disposal it personal. It doesnt answer your question but it seems like the plant is useless and just taking up space. If its not doing its job then its fired ... lol 

At 47 days flowering it SHOULD be doing something!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, I know some take longer than others, but 47 days? That seems a bit much for such small results. There's really no point in tossing it for another few weeks until I start flowering my new batch. Still, very strange. I believe the seed came from a random indoor mix from some website that I can't even remember lol. Probably just shitty genes I guess.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 10, 2008)

ohh shit 47days? damn i thought thats how long you vegged. That thing isn't flowering idk whats wrong.
Id toss her, but if you wanna wait go ahead see what happens if. fuckin unknown seeds


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 10, 2008)

Haha nope, 47 days since I started flowering. Same as the other plant I posted on page 4. The thing that's so strange is that the plant itself is very healthy. It's always looked much healthier than the other, but just decided not to flower I guess...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyways, I just got another package in the mail. I wanted to use some CO2 for this grow, but didn't feel like getting anything too elaborate. These are just tablets that you just drop in water and they give off CO2. Hopefully they will work well. Anyone ever used them before?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone? Nobody has ever used this stuff? I guess that's not a good sign lol. Don't see how it could hurt though. I haven't looked into CO2 that much if anyone could enlighten me, when to use it, how much, etc...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 10, 2008)

DK. This is gonna be a long post, and I hope you and the other subscribers to this thread don't mind. I have the book MARIJUANA Horticulture The Indoor/Outdoor MEDICAL Grower's Bible by Jorge Cervantes and I wanted to quote some it for yous guys... "Adding more CO2 to grow room air stimulates growth. Indoor cannabis cultivation is similar to conditions in greenhouse, and indoor growers apply the same principles. Cannabis can use more CO2 the 0.03-0.04 percent (300-400ppm) that naturally occurs in the air. By increasing the amount of CO2 to 0.12-0.15 percent (1200-1500 ppm)-the optimum amount widely agreed upon by professional growers-plants can grow up to 30 percent faster, providing that light, water, and nutrients are not limiting. Carbon dioxide enrichment has little or no affect on plants grown flourescent lights. Flourescent tubes do not supply enough light for the plant to process the extra available CO2. 

Carbon doxide enrichment does not make plants produce more potent THC; it causes more foliage to grow in less time. The larger the volume of THC-potent cannabis, the larger the voume of THC-produced.

Carbon dioxide-enriched cannabis demands a higher level of maintenance than normal plants. Carbon dioxide-enriched plants use nutrients, water, and space faster than non-enriched plants. A higher temperature, from 75-80zf (24 to 26C) will help stimulate more rapid metabolism within the super-enriched plants. When temperatures climb beyond 85F (29C), CO2 enrichment becomes ineffective, and at 90F (32C) growth stops.

Carbon dioxide-enriched plants use more water. Water rises from plant roots and is released into the air by the stomata the plant uses to absorb the CO2 during transpiration. Carbon dioxide enrichment affects transpiration by causing the plants' stomata to partially close. This slows down the loss of water vapor into the air. Foliage on CO2 plants is measurably thicker, more turgid, and slower to wilt than leaves on non-enriched plants.

Carbon dioxide affects plant morphology. In an enriched growing environment, stems and branches grow faster, and the cells of these plant parts are more densely packed. Flower stems carry more weight without bending. Because of the increased rate of branching, cannabis has more flower initiation sites. Plants that sometimes do not bear from the first flower set are more likely to set flowers early if CO2 enrichment is used.

With CO2-enriched air, plants that do not have the support of the other critical elements for life will not benefit at all, and the CO2 is wasted. The plant can be limited by just one of the critical factors. For example, the plants use water and nutrients a lot faster, and if they are not supplied, the plants will not grow. They might even be stunted.

I honestly don't even know why I wrote that, but I hope it helps somebody out there.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks chunky. I actually have that same book. Now at least I don't have to take the time to find all that lol. I also read that it should only be used during vegging? But if this doesn't work under fluorescent lights then how can it be used? Do you have to use a MH bulb? Or can it still be used under HPS for the first few weeks of flowering? Anyways, thanks for the response, and no I don't mind, post whatever the hell you want lol.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 10, 2008)

I think he meant just the tubes, but I'm not sure. I have my air conditioner running and I think it brings in pretty much a normal amout of CO2 and I think my CFL's handle it OK. I didn't see anything about when to use it....but I've been kind of skipping around in the book so I ain't sayin' it ain't in there I'm sayin...HA. Does the package of those tablets say about how much they raise the levels? If it's not too much, or if you constantly have fresh air coming into the room I don't think that you'll have to worry.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

"Excellofizz will react slowly, emitting the proper amount of CO2 gas well into the photoperiod. It will then continue to increase CO2 levels after the reaction has completely subsided by absorbing oxygen from the air." Then it also says it will increase the CO2 in a 12x12 area by 1600 ppm lol. For a total of 2000-2300 ppm for optimum growth. Alright so my closet it about half that size, and I believe 1600 is a bit much from what you have said. So maybe I could use like 1/3 of a tablet? I don't really have a lot of fresh air coming in. Especially at night when the door has to be closed. I'm still have a hard time keeping the temp down at night. I don't think I'll worry about these too much, seemed like a good idea at the time lol.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't think it would hurt to try them. I wouldn't assume you would get the maximum results anyway, unless your room is completely sealed. Do you ever have any windows open at your place? If so, your getting some fresh air in there. It's hard to create a natural environment indoors without a ton of epuipment to measure eveything in the air, the water, the amount of light, but I would think that trying it wouldn't hurt. Just pay attention to the growth of the plant height and foliage and if you notice it going good then persist, and if you notice it slowing the growth then stop. I'm sure you're already thinking all of this but I know it's good to hear what others think. At least that's how I feel.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

It is definetly. I appreciate your input. I guess it wouldn't hurt to try it. Just seems like it makes it harder to control other factors in the room, which I haven't completley nailed down yet anyway. I have no way of providing fresh air in there at night, but yes my window is open from time to time, unless it's too hot out. I've been able to keep the temp right around 78. My only problem is at night, when it jumps up around 86. Do you think this is going to cause any problems? Or is that not hot enough to be concerned with? Anyways, really appreciate the help thanks!


----------



## iamthatguy (Sep 11, 2008)

Considering my climate is EXACTLY like yours I have to deal with the same issues. Did you try the ice bottle thing? Works for me. If you do do it just make sure to use a think plastic bottle like an Arizona Ice tea 42 ounce one! After heating and cooling it the plastic on a thin one breaks down and will crack.

As far as the temps at 86 I would think it would depend of the strain of plant but mine seems to be doing fine at this temp and unfortunately 86 is what mine typically is at anyway. I put ice in my set up to keep it below 90's well at least during that hot spell we had.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 11, 2008)

Most people say that's too hot for optimum growth, but I think it's very hard to control things like that sometimes. On my first grow, I had some LR2's going and they did OK and the temps were as high as 92F for periods of time. I will admit that now, since I have the temps between 65-78F on this grow, they have grown alot better than the first ones. I dont' remember, but I think that I read somewhere that growth comes to a standstill at 90F. I would try to get it below that if you can, but I wouldn't kill myself over the temps being 86. What is your light schedule? What time of day are they on and off?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

I did try the ice bottles thing, it didn't really seem to help. The temp was at 90 a minute ago when I opened up the closet.  It's already down to 80 now. Right now I have the lights on from noon to midnight and off midnight to noon. I'm thinking I will probably change it so I can keep it closed from 8 to 8 or something like that, where the temp is probably coolest outside. I've tried everything to keep the temp down in there, but without any fresh air coming in for 12 hours, I'm basically just circulating the hot air. I can't even keep my humidifier on since it will be at 90% by morning (yes I tried this lol).


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> Anyways, I just got another package in the mail. I wanted to use some CO2 for this grow, but didn't feel like getting anything too elaborate. These are just tablets that you just drop in water and they give off CO2. Hopefully they will work well. Anyone ever used them before?


excello yea they work good .
costly tho but they work


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice. Glad to see someone has actually used them. Will they be effective in my closet though? It's only like 5x5.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

yea you need to divide it tho and use less water also.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

Gotcha. Thanks. What about when to use them? Is it only during veg? With the lights on right?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

lights onyes.
I use in flower, i feel its kinda a waste in veg for me


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

Really? I've read that it only stimulates grow in the stems and leaves while vegging and becomes pointless a few weeks into flowering lol.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

yea I heard that but seen no proof. 
Plants use CO2 all their life tho
but i like to do it in the first 2-3weeks in.
i mean is great in veg just not for me i guess.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

those pucks are thick as fuck too how many u get?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

That's cool thanks. I guess I will try it out. Another thing though, I'm having trouble keeping the temp down with my closet closed. You think something like this might help? Fan, Humidifier & Air Conditioner Unit Or is anything usless without venting air outside somehow.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

it should work but venting out is better.
so how are you getting fresh air in?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, I have the door open 12 hours a day. With three fans and a humidifier. The temp sits right about 78 all day. But then I have to close the door since I have two plants flowering right now. And I have to turn off one of the fans and humidifier then. Average temp at night is like 86. It was 90 this morning. Too hot. Oh and I got 15 pucks. 30 bucks on ebay.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

Just got my third and final order from the doc, 5 feminized Skywalker, 10 Nirvana Bubblelicious, and 10 Nirvana White Widow. I'll only be growing two of the Skywalker's for now and save the Nirvana's for my next grow.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

And what do you know, I just opened up the Skywalker and seeds went flying everywhere lol. Not to mention I could only find 4 of the 5.  Oh well. I just put two of them in to germinate. Both of my Cali Indica's have sprouted and been repotted, still waiting on the Purple Wreck. I'll post pics later, I'm off to go look for some sort of A/C unit.


----------



## iamthatguy (Sep 11, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> Just got my third and final order from the doc, 5 feminized Skywalker, 10 Nirvana Bubblelicious, and 10 Nirvana White Widow. I'll only be growing two of the Skywalker's for now and save the Nirvana's for my next grow.


I am jealous!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

iamthatguy said:


> I am jealous!


As well you should be lol. Well, apparantly I missed the summer supply of fans since home depot didn't have shit. Guess I'll have to find one online. I didn't really want to have to wait for it to be delivered but oh well what can you do.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

been hearin good things about skywalker
grow them bitches


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh I will haha. I got a few more coming from attitude (in case the doc didn't come through). And I think I might end up getting this Amazon.com: CV-600 Super Cool Evaporative Air Cooler - NEW Editors Pick: Home Improvement seems to be the only one small enough to fit in my closet, since I'll have 8 12x12 pots in there soon.


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 11, 2008)

Cant believed u fumbulled the ball. LOL. How is that tent cumming along?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

cool i just placed my Big Bang,Aussie Blue and Caramelious. got a new grow house in the mist.

As long as you can cool the room.
are you getting fresh air in there tho?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh no it's cool. I found the other seed. Was just hard to find in the carpet lol.

Yeah, I got plenty of fresh air during the day while the door's open, temp sits at 78. But at night the door has to be closed so no, there won't be any fresh air coming into the room. Will that thing be usless then and just circulate shitty air or will it still cool the room?


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 11, 2008)

whats the BTU on that thing? Oh yea when u talk about the heat issue is that in the direct light or the room temp? Im still new and my temps are not perfect eithere. 73-86. my in direct light temp getts up to 86 but the tent temp is 83 . Should i raise the light.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

2100 BTU's, 600 CFM. The temp I'm talking about is in the tent. Mainly becasue it has to be zipped up and it's not that big inside, making it so hot. There's no heat from the lights in the tent, they're just CFLs


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

they say they drop temps by 12F


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

Styl!st07 said:


> whats the BTU on that thing? Oh yea when u talk about the heat issue is that in the direct light or the room temp? Im still new and my temps are not perfect eithere. 73-86. my in direct light temp getts up to 86 but the tent temp is 83 . Should i raise the light.


how close is ya light?


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 11, 2008)

Dont mean to take up room on ur Journal.....DK

my light is about 20" or so. Is that too close?


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 11, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> 2100 BTU's, 600 CFM. The temp I'm talking about is in the tent. Mainly becasue it has to be zipped up and it's not that big inside, making it so hot. There's no heat from the lights in the tent, they're just CFLs


 
I had the same prob in my veg room. its in a small 3x3 closet. I had to leave the door open and im in a apartment too. Talk about being paranoid. LOL That why i had to ivest in a tent


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

No worries, write whatever you want. I already got 10 pages on day 10 lol. Where does it say it drops by 12 mane? And what watt light are you using sty? I got a chart I can check.


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 11, 2008)

600w MH Dont know any thing else cuz my hydro store didnt ethr. Its was in a plane white box. They said it has like 55k lumens and a 6kelvin good for VEG


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nah if you raise it anymore the plants aren't going to get enough lumens. It should be anywhere from 6-22 inches away. I would actually lower it lol.


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 11, 2008)

Dropped it down to 15" lets see how she looks in the morning.........Im out... Peace


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sounds good stylist, let me know how that works out. 

Here's a few pics of my Cali Indica's (has a nice ring doesn't it) that just sprouted today. Also one of my NL that is growing like crazy. Still waiting on Purple Wreck, and Skywalker to sprout...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, I really should have started all my plants on the same day. Would have made things easier, but oh well I was eager. Day 13 now for the NL, I will be starting them on a small amount of nutes tomorrow (Grow Big, Big Bloom). The Cali Indica's are day 5 and just starting to open up after sprouting yesterday. Still no signs of life from the Purple Wreck  Anyways, it must have been chilly out last night, my high low temps were 82/74 . Way better than 90/82 or whatever it was the night before. I went ahead and ordered that evaporative cooler anyway, couldn't hurt. Just a few pics for now, nothing special...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 12, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> I went ahead and ordered that evaporative cooler anyway, couldn't hurt.


I took a look at it and it seems pretty cool if it works. I didn't see any customer reviews on it but that doesn't mean anything. If it works you found a fairly inexpensive solution, and if it doesn't then you have a very expensive fan. Either way though, like you said...can't hurt.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 12, 2008)

Haha yeah that was my thought exactly. It's the perfect size to put in the side of my closet. So even if it doesn't cool the place down, it will still be blowing right on all of the plants. Not to mention I got one for only $79, when the list price was $129.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, it doesn't look like I'll have to worry about what to do with my stupid unknown flowering plant. I bought some car ties to rig up a pully system for my HPS and accidentally dropped them on the plant. They basically wrapped around it and snapped most of the branches off lol. The main cola of my other flowering plant snapped off too, but that was just from the weight of the bud. Not like it's a big nug or anything, just had a really weak stem. So I manicured a couple branches and hung them up to dry. They look pretty nice actually. The smell is really sweet, kind of fruity. Still have no idea what it is though. Anyways, plenty of pics of the damage that I've done and of my full closet setup now that it's basically finished. Enjoy.


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 13, 2008)

GREAT JOB! btw YOU MURDERER!! lol...anyway on the same link u gave for the fan i seen this:http:www.amazon.com/Unistar-Desktop-Cooler-Humidifier-Purifier/dp/B0009XIHL2 ...also seen something called a desktop A.C...it takes cold water to penetrate the coldness,so what if a person would get the desktop A.C. right?..and put a co2 tab in it with the cold water..do you think that would work??


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 13, 2008)

this is what i plan to get when i get everything for my setup http://www.specialty-lights.com/710120.html like 6 bucks cheaper..just wanted to show you what they look like


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, I saw some fans like that too. Basically what I got but with an ionizer too. I can't find the BTU's or CFM for it though. I don't know about the co2 thing, I suppose that would work. Let me know if you try it lol. Not sure what lights you're talking about, that links broken... Nevermind, I just had to add the .html. Um, that's just a reflector, do you have lights and a bllast already?


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 13, 2008)

you didnt see the light hangers??..check it now,it works when i click on it


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh gotcha. I thought it was for the reflector. Yeah those are cool, I just bought car tie downs for like 5 bucks. They work just as well.


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 13, 2008)

i guess u can say im a self employed "C.O.D." type of guy,with a shit load of bills and a mortgage payment..so im waiting on a buisness associate to BRING ME MY DAMN MONEY!! lol...ill be getting everything next week sometime definately..im still stuck on the size of grow tent...reading so much on here with all these exp. growers can really cramp ya brain,but tell me should i get 1 s homebox (for vegg. with 400 watt mh) and a L homebox ( for 2 bubbleponic systems and a 600 watt hps)..my 1st grow im gonna attempt the SOG technique..i need to harvest evry 2 weeks or should i just get the xl homebox and try and divide them in half (1 side box vegg 1 side flower)...im so burnt out on this


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 13, 2008)

Haha I have no idea man, that's really up to you. I think it would be easier to just get a small and a large. You don't have a closet or basement or anything else you could use?


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 13, 2008)

nah,not really,imma go with the 2 boxes..another thing..do you know when u ordered from drchronic how come 1 set of seeds took 5 days and the 2nd took 8?..are u in the states?


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 13, 2008)

o yea sorry not far from the bay..been reading so many grow journals ..and im up playn poker high as hell


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think I am doing exactly everything that you are doing lol. What site do you play on? I'm not sure why some took longer than others. I think I bought one pack over a holiday or a weekend or something.


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 13, 2008)

strictly pokerstars..just another online donk player..more of a live player..go to A.C. EVERY weekend alot of home games..except tomm. TOMM. is fight night!!...nobody major just love boxing


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 13, 2008)

guess what i paid for an onion of sour today?..lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice, I've played pokerstars a few times. I stick with full tilt though. I think it's a lot better. Even though stars has bigger games. What's an onion of sour lol


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 13, 2008)

an OZ. of sour diesel..in nyc we call em onions lol..well i paid 525..whats the rate for an ONION of some premo shit cost on the west west ??


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 13, 2008)

i like full tilt,just looks to kiddy-ish..with the stupid characters


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 13, 2008)

WOW. I've heard high prices out there but shit. I buy ZIPS for 200, maybe 250 for some good shit. Haha I like the characters. I don't know why. It just makes for a better atmosphere.


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 13, 2008)

man i was loving L.A. when i was there last year..i was gettin cali cryp for like 300..i felt like i was paying more than the AVG. californian,but was a steal either way i look at it..lol...i love the west coast


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 13, 2008)

in canada (toronto) weed was like 150 U.S. lol..talking bout being in love


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, me too... dude I used to buy from would just give me shit sometimes for helping him harvest and stuff like that. Yeah 150 must be nice. You know you can edit your posts, you don't have to keep posting two in a row...


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 13, 2008)

they also had these huge hash oi; perfume rollers for like 10 bucks...so sick,o yeah i forgot..this is a really good harvest of some diesel lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just thought I would share...


----------



## iamthatguy (Sep 13, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> Just thought I would share...


mmmmmmm yummy!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 13, 2008)

I know right... I just kept zooming in on the picture lol. Doesn't look anywhere near that good with the naked eye. Can't wait to smoke it though.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 13, 2008)

Hell ya 

still looking good


dkskater75 said:


> thanks camaro. Appreciate it. I think i finally got my setup down. Time to play the waiting game... Oh and those are some big ass titties


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks camaro! I had a little accident yesterday but it's all good lol. My damn purple wreck still hasn't sprouted though it's been like 4 days


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, I think I figured out why that other plant wasn't doing anything. I just cut it up and chopped her down, and there were barely any roots in the soil at all. About as much as was in the last pot it was in. I must have fucked up the roots or something when I transplanted it last time. Oh well it was crap anyway. Also, I am starting on giving my NL some nutes today (day 14). 2 tsp/gal of Grow Big and 2 tbl/gal of Big Bloom. I will basically be following fox farm's schedule for the nutes. I dug up my Purple Wreck and one of them hasn't even cracked, the other just barely, so I dropped them into a cup of water. We'll see if that helps, the Skywalkers are already starting to push through the soil.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 14, 2008)

Alright so I got my evaporative cooler today. I was shocked when it came actually since I just ordered it two days ago.  (Why can't my seeds get here that fast?). Anyway, it works great. Filled it up with water and let it run for the night. Dropped the temp down to 72 and also raised the humidity, so I don't even think I'll need my humidifier anymore. I put my two Skywalkers into pots, but these damn Purple Wreck seeds aren't doing shit. Anyone ever bought these and grown them before? Maybe I just picked two bad ones, who knows I guess I'll try some others tomorrow.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 14, 2008)

Alright here's some new pics of all the plants. I've got six that are potted now. Still nothing from the purple wreck... Didn't use my new fan last night it was already pretty cold but I took a pic. As for the plants, NL's are day 15, Cali Indicas are day 6, and Skywalkers are day 3. I started the NL on nutes yesterday (grow big/big bloom) and will feed with every other watering. I'll probably let all the plants veg for about 4 weeks then throw them into flower. Hopefully my other plant will be ready for harvest soon so I can start the NL


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 14, 2008)

They look good. Did you put water on the leaves purposely? Also, how are you germinating those PW's?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 14, 2008)

Nah that's just because I'm using a spray bottle for watering since most are still really small. Probabaly mist from the humidifier too. I have a propagator that I used for all six of these that works fine excpet for the PW which aren't doing anything. I dug them up after 4 days and they had barely even cracked. I dropped them into a cup of water last night and still nothing.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 14, 2008)

So what are you going to do, try a couple more?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah I guess, I may just wait and grow something different. Got a couple orders on the way. I'm skeptical about this strain though since it's fairly new and have failed to find a single journal or review on it.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 14, 2008)

I saw it mentioned in the book we were talking about, but that was in the nutrients section. I'm not sure if it's talked about anywhere else. Did you search it on google to see if anyone had any reviews on it?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 14, 2008)

Yup. Nothing. I just kept coming across people growing purple and trainwreck seperatley...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 14, 2008)

So I know that higher humidity means lower temp, but how high is too much for humidity? This new fan I got drops the temp down around 74, but also raises the humidity into the 60's. Cervante's grow bible says 60-70% humididty for vegging, but I've never seen anyone have it that high. Is this alright or should I just raise the temp a bit and drop the humididty?


----------



## Billburg91 (Sep 14, 2008)

your NL look about at tha same stage as mine keep em' growin! haha cant wait to see the end results of tha dif strains

oh and P.S. 
i subscribed


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks man. I believe I've checked out your journal haha if not I will. Trust me I can't wait either lol just wish I could get some of this damn purple wreck goin...


----------



## Billburg91 (Sep 14, 2008)

haha yeah i found a grow journal on other site and one of tha strains hes growin is PW i didnt really read it too muich but heres tha link Sour Diesel, Purple Wreck & Others 1000w Hate Free Grow - Grasscity.com Forums

idk if dat helps at all or not but it's w.e.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice thanks. Yeah it helps, been lookin all over for a journal on this shit. Just wanted to know if anyone had ever grown it successfully before. Now I know someone has!  I just wish that thing wasn't so damn long lol can't find a picture of the finished crop.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 14, 2008)

Well I found a few, his shit didn't even turn purple, hope mine do lol. Actually fuck it I just hope they sprout.


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks like u got the heat under controll. I did the same my temps high and low 80-75 whoop whoop


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice same here. Got it right at 74 during the day. Bit hotter at night but nothing I can do with the door closed...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

65 is ite tho no more for real.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

haha alright thanks. I can keep it like 65% with 72 temp or 55% at 76, which you think?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, finally got my order from Attitude today. Took like 10 days but whatever, not like I'll be growing them right now anyway. Basically just got them in case the doc didn't come through and what do you know they got here the fastest lol. Anyways, just a few pick and mix fems, 2 more Skywalkers, 2 Blueberry, 2 G13 Haze and 2 Lowlife AK-47. Also threw in 5 Super Skunk and 5 Power Skunk for free (anyone got some input on those two?). I'm still attempting to germ some Purple Wreck, the first two did nothing. If that fails I might just grow these two lowlife's a see what they're all about. I'll post pics of the plants later, the NL's are lookin great.


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey dk when u germ ur seeds are u using a heat mat? U can gett aleast 95% germ rate.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yup. Got a propagator. There's a pic of it back somewhere lol. All my other sprouted within 48 hours. Let these go over 4 days and still nothing...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yea lets see those NL's bra


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

Styl!st07 said:


> Hey dk when u germ ur seeds are u using a heat mat? U can gett aleast 95% germ rate.


i use the top of my cpu with the seeds in a ziploc n in a DVD case


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

i think these purple wrecks are just shit idk what the fucks wrong with them was all excited bout them too haha


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

how long u been germin em?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

5 days and then i just tossed em. started two new ones today


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

yea 5days and i'd be like fuck it too.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah oh well got plenty else to choose from


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

Alright heres pics of the NL, ones a little runt i know... day 16...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

looking good bra


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks maneeeeeeee, skywalkers growin like crazy too. catchin up to the cali indicas and i planted those 3 days before ha


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 15, 2008)

Nl lookn good! What r u using with that ff soil? Any kind of root exc. Or superthive, ro water?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

Soil is just ocean forest for now. I'll mix with perlite when I transplant to 5 gal. Normal water ph around 6, have an air pump in my bucket to give it oxygen.


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 15, 2008)

Sweet. How much perlite do u mix when u switch? On ur ph do u raise it as u go?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

1 part perlite to 3 parts soil, idk about raising the ph?I just have to add some ph down to my tap water its like 7 something.


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice, ill keep that i mined when i move too. Have u ever use light warrior? Oh yea when do u switch to ur big pots?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

Never even heard of that haha what is it? I'll put them into bigger pots as soon as they're ready to flower, after like fours weeks probably. So i can just move them from my tent to the other part of my closet under hps, and then start vegging some more


----------



## SmittyB.. (Sep 15, 2008)

The tits in my mans avatar above are freakin hypnotizing me man ...lol... Sweet grow bro!`


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

I wanna try light warrior.

but you just check the ph of the runoff n just keep using ph balanced water n you good


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah i know exactly how much to add to the water now so its all good what the hells light warrior??


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 15, 2008)

Light warrior is a soilless mix with perlite. I hered u mix it with ffof/light warrior 70-30. Its a seed starter too, but i have never used it eithr. Im going to get a bag b4 my next germ to see how it works.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

oh haha.. well I already got 3 bags of ocean forest, and a huge bag of perlite, think I'm good for a while...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

yea the rest of my FF Ocean For came today and 2 of the vortex fans


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

nice... they got an indoor grow shop near me i can get it there, this evap cooler works great, havent tried with the door shut yet tho


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

is anyone watching this cowboys game some of the funniest shit ive ever seen just happened haha


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

is it droppin temps?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah at least 6 degrees


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

cool good shit


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

ima test it inside the closet tonight. temps still hittin 84 overnight.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 15, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> nice... they got an indoor grow shop near me i can get it there, this evap cooler works great, havent tried with the door shut yet tho


 
Do you add cold water to it to make the air it blows colder?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well... I'm not using hot water if that's what you're asking lol just regular water out of the tap, I mean I guess I could use ice water...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 16, 2008)

You bastard SOB smartass... I'm glad it's working out for you. Your temps are alot better now.


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 16, 2008)

What method do u use win u clone? What do u put in ur water too?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

Haha, yeah I know... I'm a smartass my badddd. I don't know about clonig stylist, never tried before. Don't think I will the first go round. What do you mean what do I put in the water? Like nutes?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

Styl!st07 said:


> What method do u use win u clone? What do u put in ur water too?


couldnt find a good one buts heres one so u get the idea..
Cloning Marijuana

was good Dk


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

shit mane, tried puttin the evap in the closet last night. went in to check on it after an hour or two, humidity up to 80%  so I guess I just gotta deal with having the temp around 84 at night. still keepin it in the 70's during the day tho so think i'll be good.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

im sittin at 82 right now in the other XS Homebox got both of them downstairs cause the closet was getting hot and couldn't vent.

84 aint bad tho i had good shit at 90-92 a couple grows ago.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

really? that's good to hear. shits been droppin temp well during the day, but goes back up when I turn the hps on. hopefully this other plant will be ready to chop down soon


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

cool chop her ass.
I cant wait for winter though i get my best harvest at that time perfect temps


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

haha nice that's exactly what I was hoping. everyones all why you growin now dude seasons over. it's indoors why does that matter...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

yea winter is the best cause less pulling on ya fans etc.
I dont think i could ever do outdoors unless it was legal too many risks n shit.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah my bro tried growing outdoors last year. no idea what he was doing anyway. got like a 1/2 oz of bammer...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

damn if im doing it i gotta get the lb. per plant


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

haha yeah no kidding. I don't even think he knew about switching the lights. he would bring it inside at night and put it under lights. who knows what he was thinking haha high/low last night 82/78 not bad at all...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

not bad at all great temps

how long flower u got left?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

is almost done really. I was thinkin to let the NL go four weeks (11 more days) and then chop down this other one and then start flowering the NL...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

kinda short flowering?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

huh? what you mean? think i should veg longer?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

oh read the post wrong. 
I thought you were going to flower for 4weeks


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

haha nah, not that dumb... i think i read NL likes it low on nutes tho? how often you feed your shit?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

every other water at low strengths


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah thats what im doin alright cool. ima smoke some of this shit plant haha smells alright actually kinda fruity


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

alright, here are some updated pics of all the plants. skywalkers are day 5, cali indicas are day 8, and day 17 for the NL


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

Fine, nobody wants to comment on my plants, heres some others lol. ok so maybe im just high and bored...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

Alright so two days now on my second try with these Purple Wreck seeds and still nothing, these ones haven't even cracked yet... I threw in my two G13 Haze fems with them also. Guess I'll grow whichever of them sprouts first, and at this point I wouldn't be betting on the wreck...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

damn the wrecks aint germin


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

nope... got 13 of em too, ah what a waste...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

shit give them a full week n see whats good with em.
at least one of them bitches gotta germ.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

haha just throw all of em in at once? knowing my luck they all probably germ then and won't have space, i wanted 8 growin at the same time, already got some two weeks behind oh well...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

they fem seeds?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

nope, fems i got are skywalker, bb, g13 haze and lowlife ak47.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

pop 3 and see what goes down.
u know the doc aint shippin to US no more.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

really? since when? not like i was planning on ordering from him again anyway...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

today
check seed reviews forum.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

well that sucks. glad I got all my shit before that


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

I know glad i ordered a while ago.
shit was bound to happen.

BB is that blueberry?
g13haze that shit gonna have you high as a bitch.
I aint got patience for sativas but SuperSilverHaze might make me get that patience


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah bb blueberry, got 2 of em, 5 more fem skywalker, 2 haze and 2 lowlifes. cool guess ill go with these haze then


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

damn you got some good strains going down..
You got any friends that grow u could sell clones to?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

nah not really. just one but he does his own shit outdoors. should I even bother cloning? haven't really thought about it...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

hell yea you spent all that cake on them nice strains you need to clone.
Cloning is a growers best friend
Even if you aint got a spot for them, use a big ass cardboard box and 2-3 26watt cfls and keep them low until shit is done flowering.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

damn i bet he'd buy a clone off you too


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

well i got room for 8 in my homebox, then 8 in 5 gal pots under hps. i was just plannin on vegging for a month, then after a month of flowering start another 8 vegging. so when the first crop is ready to harvest the next are ready to flower... kind of sea of green i guess...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

SOG is good money when you do it in hydro check out albfuct 2wk harvest shit.
i told a couple friends/growers to check it out they lookin into doing it.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah im not about to start spendin any more money right now tho haha. way i see it if i can get 2 oz off each plant thats a pound every two months...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

i was just sayin if you were tryin to do it.
i feel you tho this is y i awlays make my $ back on harvest so i can upgrade if need to.

you gotta read up on cloning tho good shit right there;D


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

haha alright for sure. i think ill pass this first go round. once i get to the last of my skywalker i sure will tho


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

yea its easier than starting from seed everytime n you can save seeds this way


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah i bet. save a couple weeks too huh? man i just gotta worry about gettin this first crop down haha. how long you usually veg for anyway?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

it depends.
anywhere from 4-7weeks
7 if im tryin to get some shit off that plant.
I usually get the sex before i flower too.
when you get ya seeds from mj-seed.nl will you veg under HPS or cfl?

i had a ice from them under a 125w flouro for veg n it smelled like fruitloops in veg
shit showed calyxes at 3 1/2 weeks good shit.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

haha nice. nah i got these 6 right now under my two floods. room for two more so im trying to germ these hazes since no luck with that wreck. ill veg those new seeds the same, probably get some aurora going next time round... so how big of a difference you think im lookin at if i start flowering in 2 weeks compared to say 4 weeks?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

not much of a yield diff but will be a diff.
you do what you gotta do tho.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah, im just lookin to get some shit done soon, no matter how much. been smokin on this shit plant thats flowering now, not doin much for me haha


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

well it aint like you aint got seeds
go ahead n do it.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

haha for real... too many, don't know what to choose from


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

its good tho..
cause if we do go into some "small recession for seeds" cause of customs 
you got alot n ima have enough too.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

i got enough to last me two years lol dont ask me why I already figured that out...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

ha cool im just waiting on my attitude order n my Amsterdamseeds order


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah i still got my 30 from marijuana-seeds.nl and my 10 bb x nl from kind. shit almost forgot i should grow them... what you got comin?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 16, 2008)

I like the way you set up your shit and the plants look great I am subscribing.


You should check out my grow journal. Latest pictures are on pages 19 and 20 they look better as they go ,I am on day 22 flowering


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/106055-toney-montanas-dutch-passion-blueberry.html


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

um thanks, but what buds are you talkin about lol


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

Aussie Blues
Caramelicious
Big Bang
40 free seeds


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

40 freebies?? damn how you come up on that with only 3 strains...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

amsterdamseeds
gives out 20free seeds with every order


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

someone on here finally told me what the freebies were to they Mango
someone gave them like 10k of free seeds


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 16, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> um thanks, but what buds are you talkin about lol


 
Sorry I am pretty blazed I meant plants sorry about that


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

god damn, i just ordered mango anyways, where these from?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

Buy Marijuana Seeds and cannabis seeds from Holland - high quality marijuana seeds (cannabis seeds)


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> Sorry I am pretty blazed I meant plants sorry about that


haha no prob. i just assumed you didn't even look at any of my shit and were just promoting your own journal lol. your BUDS look good by the way... be growin some bb myself soon


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

damn that carmel looks like some shit... you got some sativas tho too no?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

yea but Aussie isnt supposed to take that long plus it was looking too good


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

haha yeah i know what you mean... then again this purple wreck looked pretty damn good...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 16, 2008)

Mane AMS comes through don,t they ?? haha I am about to order some more from them nyc deisel and the carmelicious.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

shit had me like damn.

i saw purple wreck too forgot what seedbank but it looked good


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> Mane AMS comes through don,t they ?? haha I am about to order some more from them nyc deisel and the carmelicious.


I need to get that NYCD.
yea they came through for me before waiting on this batch.
I dont go to them much cause of shipping prices but had to this time


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 16, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> shit had me like damn.
> 
> i saw purple wreck too forgot what seedbank but it looked good


got mine from the doc ha. pretty sure attitude has them to tho...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 17, 2008)

so less than 24 hours and my g13 haze have already cracked ha, guess im just outta luck with these purple wreck. temps were chill again last night high/low 81/75, guess i dont have much else to worry about at this point...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 17, 2008)

good seeds then grow them bitches for Mane


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 17, 2008)

for mane? you wish haha these are sativas tho if im not mistaken?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 17, 2008)

I know thats Y i said grow them for me


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 17, 2008)

oh haha well shit we shall see what i can do, you know i aint no expert...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 17, 2008)

haha you getting there.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah, tryin. dont got much to do now besides sit and watch em grow haha. is it worth fuckin with these co2 pucks?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 17, 2008)

in flower ya but idk about veg.
i'd save them for flower
use every other day or so.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 17, 2008)

alright good shit. idk what to do now haha first day i think ive had nothin to fix or add on to the grow


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 17, 2008)

naw wait until this one is over then update.
gives you time to think about better improvements


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah good point. idk where else id go from here besides hydro...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 17, 2008)

hydro is good shit when you easy on nutes


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah but how much a typical hydro setup run. i think ive spent enough $$$ for a while haha


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 17, 2008)

it depends on the amt of plants.
you can build a ebb n flow for cheap along with DWC also
but a single drip sys runs about 50 and for 8 with a big reservoir runs like 300 or so i forgot.
check out these to get a feel for prices
Hydroponic Systems, Organic Hydroponic Nutrients, Indoor Grow Lights and Supplies - Hydroempire
Hydroponic Systems
Hydroponic Systems & Flood Trays


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 17, 2008)

nice. well thats somethin to think about. i need to stop lookin into all this different shit tho haha online shopping is evil


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 17, 2008)

yea it is


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 17, 2008)

ive had at least 20 packages come in the past two weeks...


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 17, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> shit mane, tried puttin the evap in the closet last night. went in to check on it after an hour or two, humidity up to 80%  so I guess I just gotta deal with having the temp around 84 at night. still keepin it in the 70's during the day tho so think i'll be good.


probably go higher than 80% if you left it. Swamp coolers are the shit if you live in the desert. My ex-wife and her boyfriend use one in a greenhouse.

Lookin good!

What are you opening your own seed bank?

This is more of a grow novel, 7 pages in one day? I have 7 pages in 37 days!

JK just jealous. Lookin' good


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Sep 17, 2008)

lookin real good bro. + rep for sure.


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 17, 2008)

ok,im finally ready!! ..i brought everything...and all my fellow growers who told me the bubbleponic setup was inexpensive FUCK YOU!!!...lol J/K ...i did spend a PRETTY penny on this stuff,granted the bubbleponics wasnt too pricey just all the stuff that goes along with it.overall im happy because the song thats playing in my head is keeping me upbeat about this whole thing (ARTIST:50 CENT SONG:"I GET MONEY")...UNTIL IT ACTUALLY GETS HERE,STAY FOCUSED!
"I GET MONEY,MONEY I GOT..I,I..I GET IT!"


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 17, 2008)

ha listen to some T.I.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hayduke said:


> probably go higher than 80% if you left it. Swamp coolers are the shit if you live in the desert. My ex-wife and her boyfriend use one in a greenhouse.
> 
> Lookin good!
> 
> ...


haha thanks hayduke. nice of you to stop by for once... yeah no way that evap is working without any venting, works wonders during the day tho. but rest assured when my bank opens you will be the first to know  and if you noticed theres not much in here relating to my grow lol just lots of random chatter, but im not complaining... 



Inneedofbuds said:


> lookin real good bro. + rep for sure.


Thanks man. always welcome to any visitors and/or comments 



paperfetti said:


> ok,im finally ready!! ..i brought everything...and all my fellow growers who told me the bubbleponic setup was inexpensive FUCK YOU!!!...lol J/K ...i did spend a PRETTY penny on this stuff,granted the bubbleponics wasnt too pricey just all the stuff that goes along with it.overall im happy because the song thats playing in my head is keeping me upbeat about this whole thing (ARTIST:50 CENT SONG:"I GET MONEY")...UNTIL IT ACTUALLY GETS HERE,STAY FOCUSED!
> "I GET MONEY,MONEY I GOT..I,I..I GET IT!"


a bit excited there are we paper lol glad to hear youre gettin a move on. keep us posted, its worth the $$$ in the end 



mane2008 said:


> ha listen to some T.I.


is that rap? cuz i dont like rap. i think theres a thread on it...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2008)

good stuff dk im checkin it out...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks man. go for it, theres pics i posted yesterday like 10 pages back lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 17, 2008)

who said skaterseeds.com? lol, i would but, funny thing is i dont skate... how do i change my name haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2008)

i dont think you could change your name but if you could let me know...im starting to stack up myself i was gonna purchase a pack a week until i make my way to super silver haze or g13 haze that will be my last orders.i heard good shit on those strains but i want to stock up on heavy yielding indicas first


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

well i shall let you know about them hazes. just got 2 fem g13 hazes the other day, started germin yesterday and should be ready to be planted tomorrow


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

how are theother babys coming along??any sex signss ??


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

nah, not even close. my oldest ones are day 18, two more at day 9 and two on day 6... pics back on page 21


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

oh ok im about 2 weeks ahead with the w.w. and i feel like im ready to flower.. i just want my ak to be here


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah, i plan on starting to flower in anither two weeks or so... the NL at least


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

alright, so i decided to go ahead and toss the rest of these damned purple wreck seeds into the propagator and see what happens. so far no luck with the first four... will see if any of the other 9 decide to do anything. i threw in the two G13 hazes also which already cracked yesterday, so they should be sprouting soon and ready to be potted. then i can finally have 8 plants like my title says i should haha


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 18, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> yeah, i plan on starting to flower in anither two weeks or so... the NL at least


 
Don,t be in a serious hurry, let them get as big as you possibly can before flower. Space requirements always matter though , check out these 24 days flower !!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

very nice stoney. how long did you veg for? only reason i want to start flowering soon is these are basically my first plants and would like to get some decent bud stocked up so i can stop paying for it already! i will def veg longer next time around, still not that much space to work with tho, 3x5 feet so roughly 2 sq ft per plant...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 18, 2008)

You can check my grow journal for the exact times but I think it was close to 5 weeks ???? It is worth it to get two ounces instead of 1/2 an ounce off of a young plant ...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

is it seriously that much of a difference? i was told it wouldnt matter much if i vegged for 4 weeks or 6 haha


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

yea i told you you'd get more Dk
stoney you gonna get more than 2oz per plant tho


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah but you didnt say 1/2 oz compared to 2...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

stoney was exaggerating a lil too much.
how tall are they again?
youd get more than a half the lowryders give off a 1/2


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

not tall at all, one is 4 inches the other one 3, day 19 today


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

oh naw they need at least 8-12in on them


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 18, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> yea i told you you'd get more Dk
> stoney you gonna get more than 2oz per plant tho


You really think so ?? They are not that big ? I hope you are right though for sure ???


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 18, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> oh naw they need at least 8-12in on them


 
Top them at ten inches and turn them over at 12 inches and you will be set. I waited until like 15 inches and now I have monsters !!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> oh naw they need at least 8-12in on them


haha i know not like i was plannin on veggin em at 6 inches... i thought they start growin a lot more after the first two weeks...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> Top them at ten inches and turn them over at 12 inches and you will be set. I waited until like 15 inches and now I have monsters !!!


i don't think ima top them at all. i got five feet high to work with and the same wide. i think if i top em theyll spread out too much and grow into eachother... rather just have one fat cola


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

they should.. but you got 5ft to work with id let them got at least a ft.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 18, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> i don't think ima top them at all. i got five feet high to work with and the same wide. i think if i top em theyll spread out too much and grow into eachother...


 
2 deep x 4 wide x 5 tall those are my dimentions and I get ten ladies off at that size and all are topped and bent . More tops more buds, and they can overlap a little bit just push them around , that is what I do ???


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah i will for sure. if i really wanted i could let them veg for days... i got 4 feet high in my homebox, just got a table in there right now to cut into two 2 foot sections.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

meh, id rather just stake em and let em grow straight up. the plant i got now dude topped like 3 times and all the branches are just falling over and shit. such a bitch to tie them all up and keep shit sturdy.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 18, 2008)

you can see how small she is probably only about a half ounce


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah i won't be doin anything like that lol why so soon?


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 18, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> they should.. but you got 5ft to work with id let them got at least a ft.


DK as you know, I don't know what I am doing, but I would agree with mane. I put clones straight to flower and I have 4ft to work with. The largest is 11"! So I am going to veg to 1 ft. 

IDK if you should top, though mine are small, it is kinda nice to only be growing a solid bud.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

lol hayduke, not like i know any better than you... yeah i guess ill veg until a foot at least, was planning on 4 weeks so well see how they look then  as for topping, not really sure yet. maybe ill top 4 of them and not the other 4, one from each strain hmmm now thats usin your noggin...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah im waitin till mine are at least a foot then they going right to the flower room. I want to find my females, kill my males...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

well i already know at least 4 of mine are female


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

fem seed right?or they showed sex?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

they showin sex on day 10 haha nah 2 haze and 2 skywalker are fem seeds...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

i was about to be amazed at how quick they showed sex


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

haha yeah wouldnt that be something.... im amazed that they smell already...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 18, 2008)

In the first few weeks of veg growth the plants will be very aromatic but that will diminish until the fourth week of flower unless you are growing skunk or something and I don't think you are ?? Topping is a matter of taste I guess we will see from mine if they are great big tops or just mediocre because of topping, doing one of each strain is a good idea..


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

ha my bra got the Homebox up good shit.
cheaphydro still got me waiting on the other 1 they didnt send yet.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

yes, i might just have to do that haha. topping one of each that is. thats strange, i wasn't expecting them to smell already, didnt know they did early in veg... by the way what im growing is two each of sensi NL, sensi cali indica, dp skywalker and g13 haze...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

haha how many homeboxes you got mane...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

well 4 new ones for the sep grow spot and 3 in my crib


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah because my w.w. are stinking the whole place up im definately gonna need a carbon filter for smell when i go to flower...i was thinking of getting one of those canfan and filter combos the 4inch is 139 at 170cfm.. is that good??


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

good god all i got room for is the xs lol


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

from htgsupply aint it?
good deal they dont come with the carbon already in them i dont think.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 18, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> haha how many homeboxes you got mane...


 
Mane is da man, he got it all from the rolexss to tha lexus !! haha keep it up MR. 5,000,000 posts Bro I will never catch up to you !!!


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> good god all i got room for is the xs lol


ha i got 2 XS


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

i have no idea about that carbon filter shit. havent looked into it at all. both my neighbors are stoners so i dont really think i have a problem anyway lol


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

ha gonna stink up the crib huh?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> Mane is da man, he got it all from the rolexss to tha lexus !! haha keep it up MR. 5,000,000 posts Bro I will never catch up to you !!!


haha im sure he is... i was makin fun that his activity was 100% couple weeks ago and now look at mine lol shit is addicting...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

u think them homeboxes is better than the growbright tents or they the same thing??it looks the same...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> ha gonna stink up the crib huh?


i see no reason why not...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> from htgsupply aint it?
> good deal they dont come with the carbon already in them i dont think.


yes sirrr.. i order from them because it takes only two days to get to the crib..you thinkits good for a 400 and smell???oh and its coming with the activated carbon filter with it


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

the homeboxes used to be cheap like a month or 2 ago but they done jacked up the price
From $89 to $100 for the XS pissed me off


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

someone explain to me why my temps been 75 all day and is 80 now lol


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yes sirrr.. i order from them because it takes only two days to get to the crib..you thinkits good for a 400 and smell???


ha I knew it was htg i remember all the shit i see. Yea it should be enough.
yea 2days to my door too just sent my lil bro a light cause he strapped for cash.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

oh shit 10 bucks cry about it...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> someone explain to me why my temps been 75 all day and is 80 now lol


idk shit is funny like that


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> oh shit 10 bucks cry about it...


naw just kinda weird they jacked it up. not even that mad but 89 was good money


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 18, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> from htgsupply aint it?
> good deal they dont come with the carbon already in them i dont think.


 
i SAW THOSE FILTERS ON EBAY 

6 x 14 ACTIVATED CARBON FILTER ODOR SCRUBBER 130 CFM - eBay (item 180289074628 end time Sep-20-08 19:51:00 PDT)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

i was just lookin into it and they want the more then the tents from htg


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

like as the sun is setting too... weird shit


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

i was thinking about getting that whole clone/motherbox after i get my females


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> naw just kinda weird they jacked it up. not even that mad but 89 was good money


is that including shipping? i paid 99 for mine with free shipping...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

naw just 89 flat i ordered a bunch of other shit to get the $25 off.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

good shiiittttt. im glad im finally done spendin money haha time for some of it to start rollin back...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

yea rol back make a lil bit off ya friends and then do some upgrading if needed to


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah no doubt. i was already thinking i should get another light for veggin... you think 14k lumens is enough in there or should i get on more


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

shit if you can use another room you can use that other light for vegging straight up


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

i didnt understand that at all lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> yea rol back make a lil bit off ya friends and then do some upgrading if needed to[/quote
> thats my plan now once i do a couple with the 400 ill upgrade to a 600 and get a tent or build another frame with panda film..oh and get more seeds...lol...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

you can buy some off me ima open my own store soon hah


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

email the strains lets do biz....


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> i didnt understand that at all lol


shit my bad
like you can use the other future light and put it in a closet or something. and veg there too


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

but i already got the homebox for veg and other half of the closet for flower... im just not sure if i got enough light in the homebox...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

shit i can put you on the list for free seeds I'll be making
selection is short now might just be between
Aurora Indica
Sour D
Bigbang
White Widow


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

shit i already got half of those lol i got hundreds of bag seed if anyone wants...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

how much for the sour ill get that right now...how does ak smoke? can it compete with haze?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

i gave my bagseeds to my homeboy


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> how much for the sour ill get that right now...how does ak smoke? can it compete with haze?


Ima have to cross what ever I make I just hope the sour D is a male so I can cross it with any female I get.
i dont have any more seeds of it they were for free from a fellow grower.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

im your homeboy where my seeds at???did you do the whole cross bredding thing before?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

stop takin up space in my journal you fuckers lol jk just toss me some beans  i just read 3000 lumens per sq foot is that about right?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

yea thats right 3000

well he didnt make many seeds and only gave 2.
naw i always did seedlees grows, but i'm always reading up on the topic so I can be ready


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

ah good shit then. i got 14k in 4 sq ft so 2k extra


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

plants thank you for the 2k


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

oh im sure they will haha is that the same for flowering too?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

you would want a lil for for flower but you good.
14k in the veg room? is that cfls


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

well 400 hps is 55k and i got 15 sq ft so its about 3600 each foot. should be good yeah 14k for veggin they 2 65w cfl floodlights, 7k lumens each...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

thats good u can always add more cfls to your veg but just dont get crazy...shit ill add some cfls to the flower room being that hps gotta be certain distance unless you have cooltube or air cooled reflector


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

oh ite. those are some powerful floodlights


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> thats good u can always add more cfls to your veg but just dont get crazy...shit ill add some cfls to the flower room being that hps gotta be certain distance unless you have cooltube or air cooled reflector


yea cooltube is good shit


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> oh ite. those are some powerful floodlights


i know huh. just found these too almost 9k... 500W FLUORESCENT CFL HYDROPONIC AQUARIUM GROW LIGHT - eBay (item 180289443983 end time Sep-21-08 18:46:51 PDT) maybe i should upgrade...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> i know huh. just found these too almost 9k... 500W FLUORESCENT CFL HYDROPONIC AQUARIUM GROW LIGHT - eBay (item 180289443983 end time Sep-21-08 18:46:51 PDT) maybe i should upgrade...


 now you are getting crazy why get those with almost 9k when you have 65 watts that are 7k each thats good enough you can use 2 dollar floros or cfls now you dont need all that for veg


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

cuz 2 dollar floros or cfls are like 1k each... and i could veg twice as many plants...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

oh you got a bigger space because the space you got now is good for your lights..but before you go crazy getting all these cfls think about if you can get a 250 mh you will be happier with that..


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

yep and get some socket splitters and you good but a 250 mh like WW said would do you good, real talk cfls can get expensive when using alot, they like $10 each for the40w and then you gotta buy the $10 lamp kit unless you got lamps laying around.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

i only want to use floros to root clones as i see no other purpose for them a mh or mh conversion bulb on your hps will do far better than and cfl/floro so i would rather use 175(13,500l)-250(23,000l) mh for veg and go with 400hps to flower you will grow better crops supporting heavier buds


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

unless your vegging time dont matter than hey go with your floros but you want quick growth go h.i.d bro


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

i'd wait to ake any decision tho get a mh if you want next grow.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

mane what you use for veg/flower?how many plants you run at a time?any method you use sog,scrog,lst ect???.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

no lst.
hydro and soil
veg flouros and MH 
HPS sometimes i this grow has been crazy because of situations going on here at home. too many pple coming in my crib but I stopped that so I'm bac to old shit.
got the 400w MH and t5's running now.

plants it all depends usually however many I can fit in all 3 of my HB and the 2 clostes i truly use for growing.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

s you flower in a five foot tall home box??how tall do your plants end up?how much you get in yeild a plant?mh to flower to i heard that give you alot more resin..imnot sure tho


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

6ft 7in homebox 
and 2 4ft HB

never flowered with the MH the MH is a conversion bulb.

I dont usually let them get over 4ft, but I might let a couple do they thing and grow.
2oz minimum the max I've ever had off one plant is like a lil under 5oz or so.
but usually its like 3 oz per plant.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

i just figured out i got my homebox spilt in half two 2x2x2 sections, with lights on top and bottom id have room to veg 16 plants at a time to 1 foot


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

good shit bra gotta modify shit sometimes.
ima get that clone box shit would be a good addition to the other house.
so are you gonna update every week when they flower?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

you get that per plant under a 400??if so im better off using this until its time to upgrade to the 600 ill use the 400 for veg or add it with the 600 for a bigger s.o.g. op u saw al b with 2 1000s. im gonna try 2 400s or 2 600s


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

of course. you mean update the journal? havent i been updating like every other day? just becasue theres 10 pages of jibber jabber in between haha maybe i should use the other half of the homebox for clones. just using it for storage right now...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

my 400w is plenty for the space i got. first light i bought was 1000w cuz it was all they had in stock and i didnt know better. my plants caught fire...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

do you got a space to flower 16 plants. thats gonna be a jungle if you let them veg to a foot


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

i got 3x5x5 feet... so yeah just about 1 sq foot per plant...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> you get that per plant under a 400??if so im better off using this until its time to upgrade to the 600 ill use the 400 for veg or add it with the 600 for a bigger s.o.g. op u saw al b with 2 1000s. im gonna try 2 400s or 2 600s


thats the 600w I only get about 2-3 under a 400w. and that's in a 2x2x4 and can only get 3 big plants in there.

I'll make sure to do a major grow this go around Bigbang Already in soil so at least one of those will be 5feet tall and have major branches with a huge yield


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

i think you will have to do alot of trimming


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

hell yeah
gonna clone her too $25 a pop to my bra.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

post some more lol its all good and imformative..thats a way to ahve a good biz..selling fellow growers clones and once you start cross breeding you can open your own shit


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

im in Atlanta can't sell clones like that


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

i dont even know how to clone yet... lol


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

yea you got an outside grower friend so I know he'll buy some
already rooted and vegging you can get some good $


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

fuck good $ i want some good bud!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

you get good bud first you dont want to sell garbage= bad rep...i waswondering can a 6 inch centrifungal fan at 435cfm vent a 2.5x3.5x6 closet with a 400 hps and cover the smell with a filter or i need another fan?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

sarcasm has never went over well on the internet...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

damn i was laughing knowing you was fuckin round 2


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> you get good bud first you dont want to sell garbage= bad rep...i waswondering can a 6 inch centrifungal fan at 435cfm vent a 2.5x3.5x6 closet with a 400 hps and cover the smell with a filter or i need another fan?


cooltube? it should vent it out but you would want a cheap fan bringing in fresh cool air tho a nice 6in duct booster could do this like 250cfm or somethin


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> you get good bud first you dont want to sell garbage= bad rep...i waswondering can a 6 inch centrifungal fan at 435cfm vent a 2.5x3.5x6 closet with a 400 hps and cover the smell with a filter or i need another fan?


 i know one of yall know the answer to this


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

one page back


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah with a cooltube...cant i just use oscillating fans for the fresh air???


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

that's all im using... i got 3 of em


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2008)

and your temps stay good right? i was thinking of just trying it out before i go spending 150 on fans just to blow hot air out the tubes


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

haha yeah well they were around 85 tops before. now i got 2 oscillating fans and the evap cooler brings it down around 75...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah motherfucker...Yeah


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

no random posting in my journal please. i like to keep things strictly business here.


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 19, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> i know one of yall know the answer to this


 
i use a 6" vortex fan 450cfm($150) it works great keep my temps at 70-80 all day. My xl homebox 4x4x7

DONT FORGET ABOUT THE COOL TUBE!!! 

WUD UP DK


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2008)

im gonna try it out with my blower for the cooltube and oscillating fans for air circulation.. i got a bathroom fan installed at the top so it should vent and ill check the temps


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 19, 2008)

Im shure that will work great. I have to vent in to another room but im in an apartment. Good luck bro


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice advatar dk


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks stylist... but its just avatar lol


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 19, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> no random posting in my journal please. i like to keep things strictly business here.


I wasn't...The way I read your post directly above mine, you were saying like " oh yeah well..." so I said Yeah in agreement with you...but ok.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

lol i was joking anyways... you couldnt tell from the 400+ posts already in two weeks haha why does nobody get my sarcasm, i guess im just not funny...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 19, 2008)

Maybe...or maybe it's my paranoia!!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

it's that devil's weed i tell you!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2008)

i need some of that devil weed right now shit..lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

me too! dry as a bone out here...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2008)

cant wait till i have my shit flowing in i wont need to spend on dirt weed no more....lol...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 19, 2008)

I got a nice lil stash for now...Plus my LR2's will be ready to be chopped in about 2 weeks. So in a few weeks I'll be good. I think this sunday I'm going to germ my NL's so I can get them going too.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah i just got 2 fem lowlife ak47. dont know when ill be able to grow them tho with their damn light cycle.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2008)

shit oncee my ak get here i was thinking about ordering another strain and wait for the next strain to get here so i can grow the ak with another strain probably kush or hashplant...hopefully the 3 white widows i put to flwer could show sex quick so i can know what they are (get rid of the males)


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 19, 2008)

Since they take about two months, you could let them go for a month by themselves and then start some regs since you're vegging (your regs) for about a month right? Then when you chop 'em you can switch your light schedule for the others.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

i have no idea you lost me there chunky lol. right now i have my veg tent lights running 24/0 and the other half of my closet for flowering 12/12


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 19, 2008)

I was saying that you could just grow the AK's by themselves for a month, and then add other strains. But I totally forgot that you have seperate spaces for veg and flower. I don't, so that's how I have to do it for now.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

hmm i guess if they only last two months once i switch these 8 over to flower then i can put the AK's in the tent for a month and then out to flower and they would all finish around the same time... oh but whats the light cycle isnt it like 18/6 the whole time?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2008)

you can put 12/12 after the first month


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

you sure? you grown autos before?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 19, 2008)

you can do auto on 18/6 they'll still flower but idk much about them
nice new avatar Dk


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2008)

i read up on em


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks mane. is the poster i got on the door to my grow room  so you can do autos on reg 24/0 and 12/12? thats not a problem i thought they had to be 18/6 or 12/12 the whole time...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2008)

thats why i rather deal with the other stuff that auto stuff could mess with when you are high


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

but im always high...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2008)

u shuld give them a couple weeks under the cfls then flower under 12/12


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah i think i will do that. it says they only veg for 14 days...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2008)

thats what i was thinking 14 days veg 2 months or however long they take to flower


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 19, 2008)

I grow mine 18/6 all the way through, but you can switch to 16/8 after the first month with little or no loss of yield. Don't put them on a 12/12, that would be cutting their daylight hours by 1/3. I know lowlife is the creator of LRxAK but if you look at the joint doctor's LR grow guide that's what is recommended. lowryder grow guide


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

alright cool thanks. thats what i thought to begin with lol. people gotta be confusin me... i think ill just wait on em then, no way i can run my hps more than 12 hours right now...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2008)

thow much a`re you expecting to yeild off of auto flowers


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

an oz probably?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

new pics!  NL - Day 20, Cali Indica - Day 11, Skywalker - Day 8. i started the NL on a small amount of grow big and big bloom and will be starting the others next week. also my other flowering plant that keeps falling over and shit buds are actually filling in a bit haha ok not really...


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 19, 2008)

is the opening in the bottom of the HB intake flow?..if so how can i maximize intake or is a 6" clip fan good enough?..and im worried about bugs coming in through that opening


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

well i have my evap cooler as well as another fan outside the tent blowing air in and the bath fan for exhaust going out through the top of the HB. also have the clip on fan you can kinda see in the pics oh and i put up insect netting over the door to my closet to keep bugs out...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2008)

damn i gotta get my girls camera cords so i can post pics on this shit..new babys coming out good would start giving them a little nutes


----------



## mr.nodes (Sep 19, 2008)

good lick looks real good so far


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks nodes. yeah wyte whats up with a journal?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2008)

im gonna get one going as soon as my girl come back with the cords..shit the 3 i got to flower are looking good and those are the three in the hydro set up but all 8 plants are the same age at 3 weeks..if anybody wants to try a small set up like that rainforest36 dont its too small to do any thing.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 19, 2008)

yep i think u gonna 1 g lolololol j/k

good luck on harvest


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 20, 2008)

whos rainforest36? who are you talkin to camaro lol 1 g harvest? id like to see that... well no not really...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 20, 2008)

so after 3 days in the propagator finally one of these damm things sprouted. only 1 out of the 10 so far haha but at least i know they werent all duds...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2008)

dk how do you get that journal in red letters to be there wen pp seeit, at the bottm of the page?


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 20, 2008)

I guess i was just 2 stoned when i was typing 

lolol


dkskater75 said:


> whos rainforest36? Who are you talkin to camaro lol 1 g harvest? Id like to see that... Well no not really...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 20, 2008)

lol camaro... umm you just go to my rollitup and click my signature to edit i think raider...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks man ,,you got you some smoke goin ,looks good.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> yep i think u gonna 1 g lolololol j/k
> 
> good luck on harvest


 who are you talking to?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 20, 2008)

looks like you have got something pretty cool going on there man.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks guys. no problem raider haha i dont think he was talkin to anyone wyte... anyways, few new pics nothing special. glad i got at least one purple wreck goin lol oh and i didnt think id have enough room but i got a few more pots today and got room for a clean dozen in the veg tent


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2008)

them nls lookin good..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 20, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> thanks guys. no problem raider haha i dont think he was talkin to anyone wyte... anyways, few new pics nothing special. glad i got at least one purple wreck goin lol oh and i didnt think id have enough room but i got a few more pots today and got room for a clean dozen in the veg tent


Purple wreck sounds awesome!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks wyte. strange how different theyre growin tho huh? yeah thats exactly what i thought when i came across purple wreck lol too bad ive only been able to germ 1 of the 13 so far. i left the first 4 for a week and they did nothing  hopefully i can get at least one more...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 20, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> thanks wyte. strange how different theyre growin tho huh? yeah thats exactly what i thought when i came across purple wreck lol too bad ive only been able to germ 1 of the 13 so far. i left the first 4 for a week and they did nothing  hopefully i can get at least one more...


Let me know if it turns out to be a male.... I get baked and forget and mix up some threads sometimes


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

still cant figure how to get my journa posted on the bottom left.howd you do it step by step.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

go to create a new thread


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

shit you should get 5 more ill pray for ya


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

will do dragon. lol raider go to MY ROLLITUP. then click EDIT SIGNATURE. then just copy and paste the link to your journal...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

man i hope i get 5 more... but seeing as how the first 4 didnt germ at all id be happy with at least 2...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 21, 2008)

raiderman said:


> still cant figure how to get my journa posted on the bottom left.howd you do it step by step.


1- Go to My Rollitup in Upper left hand corner of screen
2- There is a list of options in red font on the left hand side of the screen, click on "Edit Signature".
3- Copy and paste the web address of your journal from your browser address bar (navigation bar) into your signature area.
4- Save and your done.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

it wasprobably the method just try different methods or just plant them see how that does


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks guys for bearing with me .


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

well i got a propagator with a heating pad. all the other strains ive put in there sprouted 100%...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

and speak of the devil i just pushed some dirt around and found a second one  yessssssssssss


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

look at that lets go purple


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

yup yup. i really only have room for 4 of them lol so two more would be perfect


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

hopefully these two be some strong ladys


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

i sure hope so. would be cool if i got some that actually turn purple too lol well now im just getting greedy...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

i think the bud at the end of flowering get purplle hues on it


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

i think it depends on the pheno tho. some turn purple and some are just green


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

well you got some good shit i wanna see that i got some purp seeds that im gonna bust with the ak and try to cut some white widow clones off of my plants in the next few days.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

good shit man. you gotta get some pics so we can see. so i decided if im going to cram a dozen plants in here i might as well add some more light. had a few cfls lyin around so i went ahead and rigged em up...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 21, 2008)

if the stems start turning purple there is a good chance you will get purple buds... though my purple kush has all completely green stems and leaves, and white hairs.. with nice purple Calyxes! ... it all depends on the phenotypes, which will reveal themselves more and more over time.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

also was reading through my cervantes bible last night and came across this that people should know if theyre using these kinda flood lights that i am... "Beware of manufacturer reseller web sites making outrageous claims about CFL performance. The most common exaggerated claim is found at the Lights of America site about the 65w Florex security lights. The package claims the lamp produces 6825 lumens, but an asterisk directs you to the bottom of the box and explains that these are "brightness lumens" not "photometric lumens" A look at their website shows that the 65w bulb produces only 4500 lumens. We tested them and can agree with 4500 lumens." just thought that was interesting since these are exactly what i bought lol. so while i thought i was running 13,650 lumens, it was really only 9,000. but now i added the CFLs at 1300 a piece which gives me 14,200. just about 3,500 per sq foot


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> if the stems start turning purple there is a good chance you will get purple buds... though my purple kush has all completely green stems and leaves, and white hairs.. with nice purple Calyxes! ... it all depends on the phenotypes, which will reveal themselves more and more over time.


really? I didn't think that the stems had anything to do with the color of the bud. my plant thats flowering right now has mostly purple stems and the bud isnt anywhere close to purple...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> A look at their website shows that the 65w bulb produces only 4500 lumens. We tested them and can agree with 4500 lumens." just thought that was interesting since these are exactly what i bought lol. so while i thought i was running 13,650 lumens, it was really only 9,000. but now i added the CFLs at 1300 a piece which gives me 14,200. just about 3,500 per sq foot


you dont have to worry about that with a hps thats why im thinkin of getting a 150 hps to start my new babys with i already got 8 under my 400 and they are big.i need to get another light before i start my new babes tho


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 21, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> really? I didn't think that the stems had anything to do with the color of the bud. my plant thats flowering right now has mostly purple stems and the bud isnt anywhere close to purple...


Thats just a commonality between purple buds. All of my purple strains have purple stems, accept for the kush as I mentioned, which is a different strain with different phenotypes, thats what it all comes down to...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> you dont have to worry about that with a hps thats why im thinkin of getting a 150 hps to start my new babys with i already got 8 under my 400 and they are big.i need to get another light before i start my new babes tho


yes im aware of that lol. i was just talking about CFLs. but i wouldnt recommend using only hps for vegging... why not get 150 mh?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Thats just a commonality between purple buds. All of my purple strains have purple stems, accept for the kush as I mentioned, which is a different strain with different phenotypes, thats what it all comes down to...


ahh gotcha. well we shall find out in a couple months. what about my blueberry strains? will they have blue stems haha


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 21, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> ahh gotcha. well we shall find out in a couple months. what about my blueberry strains? will they have blue stems haha


.... I wish!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

i was being cheap cause a 150 hps is 69.99 and a 175 mh is 113.99 so i figure if i get a mh i might as well get a 250 and that creates heat issues as i already gotta deal with this 400.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah but hps isnt good for vegging unless you got some cool light to go with it...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah i know thats why i was thinking some 2x2 t5s 10,000 lumens for them to start until i can use my 400


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

yup that would work. these cfls are too hot anyway. just went in and checked temps up to 90


----------



## allout (Sep 21, 2008)

aye how are those 65 watters doing you for the veg??im about have them arriving in the mail pretty soon


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

they work great. much better than running 8 cfls haha. how many you get?


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 21, 2008)

whats happnin DK,
i got my grow tent setup (carbon filter is on and ready to roll) still waiting on bubblers and seeds are in its final stage of delivry..one question thogh...do i have to get something for the intake hole at the bottom of tent?...mane was saying get a duct booster,but the hydro store guy said ishould be find..what do you think is best


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

well id test your temps first before you do anything. i was thinking about doing the same actually. hard to keep the temps down with everything closed up. might have to look into getting some sort of intake...


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 21, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> also was reading through my cervantes bible last night and came across this that people should know if theyre using these kinda flood lights that i am... "Beware of manufacturer reseller web sites making outrageous claims about CFL performance. The most common exaggerated claim is found at the Lights of America site about the 65w Florex security lights. The package claims the lamp produces 6825 lumens, but an asterisk directs you to the bottom of the box and explains that these are "brightness lumens" not "photometric lumens" A look at their website shows that the 65w bulb produces only 4500 lumens. We tested them and can agree with 4500 lumens." just thought that was interesting since these are exactly what i bought lol. so while i thought i was running 13,650 lumens, it was really only 9,000. but now i added the CFLs at 1300 a piece which gives me 14,200. just about 3,500 per sq foot


Very interesting! I have a LOA flourex 65w (not in use).


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

what do you mean 2 4500 lights give off 4500... how does that make sense?


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 21, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> what do you mean 2 4500 lights give off 4500... how does that make sense?


I saw something where the guy had a light meter read the same. Can't find it now. At the time there were several posts by the guys who hate cfls on this topic. Now all I can find is ceestyle's sticky on adding up lumens. His show a light meter with an increase in Lux. Since as usual I really don't know, I edited my post.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> yup that would work. these cfls are too hot anyway. just went in and checked temps up to 90


 
It is very easy to get rid of though, a small fan will drop the temps almost instantly as long as you have a little place to exhaust heat. I use them in a cupboard for my clones and they stay fine as long as I keep it a few inches open and I have 4 42 watters and 4 80 watters in a small ass cupboard ???


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

u can jsut have it open...if u want it closed a little 6 inch fan or a 4 inch duct booster fan should do the job.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> It is very easy to get rid of though, a small fan will drop the temps almost instantly as long as you have a little place to exhaust heat. I use them in a cupboard for my clones and they stay fine as long as I keep it a few inches open and I have 4 42 watters and 4 80 watters in a small ass cupboard ???


I have a small fan in there as well as an exhaust fan haha. but i dont have any other choice when i have to close the tent and close the closet door. i cant be leaving shit open all night...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

in the room you are growing in , cover the inside of the window with garabage bags so no light gets out of the room ??


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

theres no window...?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

he is using a homebox.. what window ??????????


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

i dont know im confused also lol. i suppose i could always take the door off and cover shit up then run the exhaust out the closet...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah you can do that.just you opening a door for a small closet grow will vent it enough.you just need new fresh air coming in.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

im aware... but the door has to be closed for 12 hours....


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> he is using a homebox.. what window ??????????


 
He said he cannot have light getting out all night ?? So I figured he was worried about people seeing the lights at night ?? I understand about the homebox I do have a little brains upstairs, I have been with you on this grow from the first post !!! HE is worried about the light from your clone box getting to your budding plants, is that the question then ??


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> im aware... but the door has to be closed for 12 hours....


during flowering I have to move my clone box to another room for that reason


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

yes, i am worried about the light from the homebox getting to the flowering plants, as well as the light coming in to the closet from my room. there for EVERYTHING has to be closed up at night...


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 21, 2008)

Whats up dk,

i want the same xs homebox as u. If u could do it all over again would u go with cfl or mh for ur veg grow tent? What wattage? Fan size?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

umm if i could do it over id probably get a 400 hps/mh or just another 250 mh, and would have started all my plants at the same time lol. the xs works fine tho im running two 65w floods and 4 27w CFLs now which is plenty of light for vegging...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

damn kind of a little problem thats easy to fix


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

uhh what problem?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> uhh what problem?


 my fault that was in my reply box stuck for quite a while gay ass computer...lol.


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think i might get a 400w mh but i guess i will get the box 1st just to see how it looks and feels in person. But im in an apartment and hate have to run my ac all day just to keep the heat down


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah you might jus want to get some fans


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 21, 2008)

Got'em runing 24/7


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

winter is coming you should be good


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

Four purple wrecks!!! New pics soon!!! Go raiders!!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

nice set up .you jus been payin low key with that exprien.you got wanna see those purp. wreks fowering. impressive.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

looks like my prayers came thru for ya ha.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

i have no idea what you just said raider lol yeah thanks wyte


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

dk give me a good strain to go wiyh i want to add a diff strain when i start the ak


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

shit man i have no idea i got 15 strains of my own and still want more lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

did u taste any of them yet??i was thinking blueberry and some red deisel fem what youthink


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah blueberry for sure. not a big deisel fan myself. nah i havent smoked any of what ive bought obviously i just got the seeds lol but i have tried a lot of them before. depends on what kinda smoke you like really...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

Alright heres a few new pics. got 4 purple wrecks sprouted  also went out and got a couple of those stackable plastic drawers to make for a table since the one i had before was a bit too big...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

looklike you running a cathouse all those ladies..lol..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha i hope so! only 4 are fem seeds, gotta pray for the rest


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

that was said along in the prayer and dont you got more seeds germin?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

umm yeah i got 2 g13 hazes im waitin on and still have 6 wrecks in soil. ill just give those away or sell em if they end up sprouting


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

nah make room expirement those are yours. who knows you can learn something new.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol i already got a dozen. no room to flower more than that anyway. some dude wanted to trade his zong for some seeds anyway i could just give him these...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

if you want i cant force you to keep it


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

hahaha why would i keep them theres NO room for them...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

ok your right no room..fuck it get a fairtrade or money from it


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Sep 21, 2008)

i had to make another room for all he plants i got. good luck and looks good. 

makes me want to go out west with all the friendly laws.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha thanks. yes but you may not like the heat so much out here. i doubt ill be able to grow in summer. its almost too hot now.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 21, 2008)

Winter is when you grow


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

hey people were wondering where you were at it was pretty funny you should read up about it ??? haha







mane2008 said:


> Winter is when you grow


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 21, 2008)

for real oh ite


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha yeah people all over your journal like where the fucks mane i think he died


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 21, 2008)

ha naw we came back n i stayed at my boy house.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

funny shit. guess what got 4 wrecks sprouted and potted. one more peekin through the soil. new setup got room for a dozen in the XS


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 21, 2008)

damn ite got 2 peeking kinda. just waiting.
12in the XS damn


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah i know. didnt think it was possible either haha. got just enough room for 12 5gal pots for flowering too. what you waitin on? big bang?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 21, 2008)

waiting to sprout yea. hope fully they sprout when i wake back up in the morning.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah hope so. idk why my hazes still havent sprouted. they were already cracked when i planted em. got 5 wrecks before them haha


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 21, 2008)

i know shit been 3days


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

weird shit man. idk what ill even do if anymore wrecks sprout. no more room haha i wasnt expecting to get 5 outta there


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 21, 2008)

ha gonna have some shit of females


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

i know i hope shit i havent even been thinkin. only the skywalkers are fems. still gotta pray for the other 10


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

you gotta do something man cause i would build me a little box and just grow them


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

i'II growem in the kitchen if i have to,haha.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

well i guess i could just leave them under the hps... yeah or put em in a window or some shit idk


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

thats what i was trying to tellyou earlier. just get them cflsyou get in your veg room and put it for the wrecks that you dont have room for.take two rubbermaid buckets and flip them shits youre good


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 21, 2008)

sorry to but in dk

I HAVE CRAZY NUTE BURN RITE NOW. MY LEAVES ARE YELLOW, CURLING DOWN, PLUS SHE DROOPY LIKE SHIT. 

WHAT SHOULD I DO? SHOULD I FLUSH HER WITH PHED RO WATER? 
DO I NEE TO TRANSPLANT HER INTO SOME FRESH FFOF SOIL? WHAT TO DO???


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

whatever im not even trippin. i already got 12 lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

uhhh id just leave her alone. youre probably overwatering too. no need to transplant or anything youll just stress it. why you askin me i dont know shit lol


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 21, 2008)

Me either, im already messed her up just thought i ask.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

p.s. katt williams is fuckin hilarious


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

well all i can say is ease off the nutes and let her dry out if youve already tried flushing


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 21, 2008)

Allright. 

I freaked out cuz i can home and she looks like crap. But thanx

ill just leave her alone, i allready did enough damage


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

Styl!st07 said:


> sorry to but in dk
> 
> I HAVE CRAZY NUTE BURN RITE NOW. MY LEAVES ARE YELLOW, CURLING DOWN, PLUS SHE DROOPY LIKE SHIT.
> 
> ...


 do you know the ppm of the nutes to know its nute burn.it could be n deficiancy..youdont need totransplant unless the soil you gotis worth nothing or your plants are rootbound


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah the more you fuck with it the more youre going to stress it. just chill and leave her be for a few days n dont water unless she dries out


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 21, 2008)

I dout it a def. I shure i add too much nutes. Ppm 250 grow big with root xcell. With xtra nitro. Im usinf fox farm soil. I should have listen, no nutes till 1 mounth or longer.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

damn looking for some blueberry seeds reasonable is hard..lol.i could get em from the bank i order from but they got 20 for 60 dollars and they r no fem.but hey if i get some fems off these w.w. then i will get those bbs from my seedbank.shipping takes 4 days from receiving money


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

your ppm is 250? thats regular water out here haha well i use nutes after a couple weeks how much are you using?


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 21, 2008)

dkskater75 said:


> yeah the more you fuck with it the more youre going to stress it. Just chill and leave her be for a few days n dont water unless she dries out


 
k, ill just leave it alone for a few days, thanx bro


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

oh yeah ff soil dont need nute for the first month or half.just flush u should be alright


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

just go to attitude man they got bb fems for like 12 bucks. no problem sty keep us posted gl


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 21, 2008)

dkskater75 said:


> your ppm is 250? Thats regular water out here haha well i use nutes after a couple weeks how much are you using?


 
too much i guess.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

I bought a couple of single seeds from them. they are a good company !!




DKskater75 said:


> just go to attitude man they got bb fems for like 12 bucks. no problem sty keep us posted gl


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

im gonna see which breeders r good to get some from


----------



## Styl!st07 (Sep 21, 2008)

Rhanx peeps ill stop taking up room on ur grow journal. Peace


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

nah i was saying 250 is normal water here what is it there? when you add nutes it goes up...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

i think were a little beyond takin up room in my journal lol this is more like a chat room. where you hearin dp shit go hermie? never heard a bad thing about them


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

look at stoneymontan dp bb grow. his shit herrmie but he said its good smoke and somebody in there said bb got high hermie rate


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

i dont understand. all bb has a 85% hermie rate? hows that possible? what about when its crossed with shit cuz i got a lot of that lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

whatever has the dominant trait i guess???


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

hmmm thats weird ill have to look into it. right now got poker to play haha final 8 of 1000 wooooooooooooooo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 22, 2008)

good luck on that


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks im tryin 7 left now first is 2000


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

nevermind i suck lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

well i cant find anything about this bb hermie shit. guess if it happens it happens. nuthin i can do about it oh well.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 22, 2008)

did you read stoney montanas thread


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

you mean his journal? i dont see anything besides talk about his hermie plant...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah people in there were talking on how alot of breeders bb turn hermie


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

is this normal seeds or fem ones? either way i only got 2 fem bb... but bb x nl and skywalker also


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 22, 2008)

//////??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


DKskater75 said:


> is this normal seeds or fem ones? either way i only got 2 fem bb... but bb x nl and skywalker also


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

lol camaro idk wyte was sayin somethin about how 85% of all blueberry plants go hermie. i dont get it...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

alright not much else to update for today. got one g13 haze sprouted to have a full dozen now. so all in all i have 2 NL, 2 Cali Indica, 2 Skywalker, 5 Purple Wreck and 1 G13 Haze....


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

just thought id share my sweet scale i got today also. yes its an ashtray and a scale lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

your plants are looking good... what kind of light again?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks right now im running 2 x 65w cfl floodlights and 4 x 27w daylight cfls. also have 400w hps to use for flowering...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah, your sittin pretty light wise, .


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

i hope so. if you read my post a few days ago i came across something in cervantes book about false advertisement for these floodlights i got. they say they run 7000 lumens but in fact its really only 4500. so i decided to add the extra cfls i had to make up for it just in case...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 22, 2008)

ha i had a ashtray scale but mines was alot bigger and held 500g.

nice mini one though


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

this one holds 500g youre trippin!


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 22, 2008)

oh for real you didnt say how much it holds.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

im sorry i didnt think anyone would really care...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

your good...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks...?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 22, 2008)

plants looking real healthy. I'm diggin that stocky one in the 2nd pic.

Still waiting on a sprout huh.. me too


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

nah i got a clean dozen now. dug up the rest of the seeds this mornin. 4 wrecks didnt even crack, 1 of em and another haze were already open so waitin on them to sprout. but that gives me 14 so i might just give 2 of the wrecks away since i got 6 of em now


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

hey i forget you order from marijuan-seeds.nl and kind seeds before right? how long they usually take? been like two weeks on both...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 22, 2008)

not kind seeds just mj-seed.nl. About a week


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

damn still nothin here. oh well not like i need em now


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 22, 2008)

how long has it been?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

bout 12 days. 14 for kind seeds...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 22, 2008)

damn a lil longer than usual


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

oh well those were just extras really haha would like those bb x nl tho...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

you got enuff ..haha you still going for more. start making your own strains you got enough strains to do that..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

i know huh. well technically i only have 11 strains right now haha. waitin on 4 more. only growin 5 so far...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

i just got 2 strains im trying to stack up on strains now..i want to see if i got any females with these w.w. first before i order anymore..fems im ordering some reg seeds..males im ordering some fem seeds..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

good shit ima look for these lights idk why i cant find em haha. gotta water the plants and shut the lights out first


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

here ya go 2- 500W FLUORESCENT CFL HYDROPONIC AQUARIUM GROW LIGHT - eBay (item 180292030817 end time Sep-28-08 20:21:14 PDT) 57 bucks for 2. 8900 lumens each.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

looking into that right now/


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

well its better than 1 for $70 for less lumens lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

you right and its about the same watts forcheaper price i put my bid in got a day left


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

there are ones that you can just buy it now arent there?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

not that ive seen they only had like 3 up there but im gonna check whos sellin?so that way i can see what store cheaper and faster for deliv...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

right here man [email protected]@K HYDROPONIC 65/500w Grow Light - eBay (item 250297508869 end time Oct-19-08 14:45:36 PDT) 50 bucks + 15 for shipping


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks dk a real plant saver..lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

ah haha no problem. i still dont see your plants tho...


----------



## DWR (Sep 23, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> just thought id share my sweet scale i got today also. yes its an ashtray and a scale lol


 u know u can work out how heavy the smoke is :


weight the ciggi.. 

right it down..... then evrytime u have to ash... ash on the scale.........  And then subtract the ash weight - the ciggi weight = Smokes weight..

^^

and are those 12, the ones in flowering ? 

peace


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

im getting everything set up so i can take pics and post...i need my veg light im only using my 400 and im moving 3 plants in and out of a closet until they show sex..i was figuring once i get my veg light or my plants show sex either one im gonna start the journal..but my plants are looking good 5 nodes and they are ready to get clones taken off..400 hps to veg will do your plant wonders..so when i get my veg lights ill germ 3-4 aks and the rest w.w. will go under them until imdone with the 3 thats there now.im thinking i got 1 male out of the 3 its way taller than the other 2.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

wow thats awesome. i am definetly trying that tomorrow haha. 

no the 12 i have right now are only a few weeks into veg. these are all of them:

2 sensi northern lights - day 23
2 sensi california indica - day 14
2 fem dp skywalker - day 11
2 fem g13 haze and 4 purple wreck that just sprouted two days ago...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

sounds good wyte. i still dont believe you until i see proof tho haha. why dont you look for a small mh to run with the hps?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

i was looking for a 175 mh but thats 116.99.i might as well get a 250 for 117.99 but then its only for veg.so i was figuring all i need is about 10,000-20,000 lumens in the veg room.also i pay my bills cable,internet,phone,light,gas,car insurance and rent so i dont need an extra 50 dollars from a mh ill just use some floros but ill upgrade to a 250-400 mh eventually when everything gets going..but for now ill just use a cfl or 2x2 t5s...dk ill post pics tommorow just for you....i dont lie on my plants..lol....


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

haha i know man im just messin. how is 250 only 1 dollar more lol. yeah i guess you dont need all that light right now...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

i dont know i asked the guys that sell em and they had no answer for me. you think thats something the 400 from the 250 is only a 1.50 more thats why i got a 400.i was thinking of using a 150 hps for veg but u told me to get blue spectrum for the veg...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

shit the first time i went to the grow shop near me all they had was 1000w hps. i bought it cuz i didnt know any better lol. i went back and returned it for a 400w and it was only like 25 bucks less...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

damn that 1000 sounds good...25 less for a 400 ill get that 1000


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

not when it turns your plants into dust you wont...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

ill smoke that dust is it from angels???angel dust lol..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

lol um i dont think so. ill look into it. but 1000w burned up my first 3 plants i tried to grow...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

damn that sucks i know wheni upgrade i plan on getting the 600 or 1000 so ill make sure i get the best 6 inch fan for just the light and hood


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah you def need proper ventilation if youre going to try and run that much light


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

by the time i get that ill have a frame built or a homebox the size for it..more than likely a ill build a 6x6 frame out of 2x3s and pandafilm


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah you think its cheaper to build one yourself or buy a homebox? seems like it would be tough without using pvc...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

all you need are.4 sticks of 2x3 cut in half thats 8-4 foot 2x3s.4 more 2x3s cut it to the size you want your height and you got a nice frame..add some panda film or foam insulation and you got a homebox.the sticks of 2x3 are 2.00 each=20.00.panda film for a 3.5x4x6=20.00.all you need from there is ventilation which you can easily put a bathroomfan at the top of the frame for ventilatin.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

hmm i guess thats true but what about making everything sealed up and how would you open and close it the homebox has zippers and holes and vents all over it lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

haha.dont you know you can put that same zipper on panda film and make a door of it.everything is sealed.cut holes and throw ducting its easy trust me i did it myself and im lazy...lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

well i must be super lazy then lol but all i needed was a small one anyway which was only $99. took like 5 minutes to set it up...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

you can do the same thing for cheaper shit itold the guy at home depot to cut it and i put it together


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

that works... so you got all this shit already?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

i got one 3x3 frame with panda film 6 feet high im gonna use for my flower room.i got a closet took the doors off and im using that for veg mothers and clone out of there.im gonna build another frame for a flower room but bigger to support a 600 so i can do a sog...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

good shit. sounds like you got everything all worked out. why did you take the doors off the closet?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

cover it with panda film so lightdont leak in or out..rightnow since i have one light i use the closet as a darkroom..every 12 hrs i put my 3 plants in/out.they been flowering for like 5 days no sex yet...im wating but i got a suspect male as he is to big..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

bummer. so you gotta move your plants back and forth every 12 hours? that must suck...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah it does.thats why i want my other light but then i might as well wait till they show sex so i can know which ones to keep if any...


----------



## kief13 (Sep 23, 2008)

dkskate check my journal i got a decent box that i built,rather cheap to at that.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

kief13 said:


> dkskate check my journal i got a decent box that i built,rather cheap to at that.


 i was just about to tell him that..looks pretty good to..


----------



## kief13 (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks mna,it's totally air tight i cocked all the corners etc.think the hole box was like 70 give or take a few


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah looks pretty good man. still i got mine for only 100 and was easy as shit to build lol. still nice work though...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

heres a little update for today. got the digital camera so high quality pics this time  NL are lookin healthy, cali indicas and skywalkers coming along nicely also. its funny some of the purple wreck stems are a very dark purple/redish color and others are not. hope that means i might get some purple buds... oh also a few pics of my other plant that looks about ready to harvest by the weekend


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

hhope you get some mean purple buds...that flowering plant looks killa


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks. its not really tho haha. i dont even know the strain. pics are a bit deceiving, be lucky to get 1/2 oz off her...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

did you put her to flower early.she look real good.but you are right looks can be deceiving. why only a half of her?how big is she?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

no not at all, vegged for like two months. started outdoors by someone and then was given to me. been flowering almost 9 weeks. shes about 3 feet, but the lower foot is basically nothing. i pruned some branches already since they werent flowering much. and the top cola snapped off a week or two ago so that didnt get to fill in. theres about 6 or 7 decent branches. might be mroe than a 1/2 i cant really tell...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

well it should be worth smoking and im quite sure its better than that bag weed people sell 5-10 dollars a bag


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

haha yeah it is. its not bad actaully. i already dried and smoked the cola that snapped off...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

you should mail me a clone...lol.i would treat her like a beauty queen..


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

im onboard


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

WOOHOO!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

never seen so much post whoring in one thread.... lol.... no offense, j/k


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

shit you should see you got alot of activity


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

I was just messing around... I am a huge post whore, and proud of it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

i know figure u joking y not joke wit ya...lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

Cuz Im crazy.... I need my meds....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

rollitup then


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

I will post the herb I am smoking after I go get this bag in about an hr. haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

sounds good ill post some of the nycd when i go get it tommorow


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

you can just go get some nycd ??? how is that bro ?? you are lucky !!
you really don't even want to see the weed I am smoking then fuck it I am not even gonna waste my time with the camera




wyteberrywidow said:


> sounds good ill post some of the nycd when i go get it tommorow


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

im in new york...that is weed out here for peole who spend money..you come to new york all we have is sour deisel,blueberry,kush,haze and northern lights...also some bagweed with seeds


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

brown, dirt shcwagg, brown mexican , fruity mexican and your occasional bag of good stuff that someone has grown or come across somehow ???





wyteberrywidow said:


> im in new york...that is weed out here for peole who spend money..you come to new york all we have is sour deisel,blueberry,kush,haze and northern lights...also some bagweed with seeds


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

thats why im trying with white widow,ak47 once i get done wit that im going to try the nycdeisel and some blueberry


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

ak 47 is good bud I just ordered 5 ak 47 fem. autoflowering seeds, I have never tried the auto flowering sounds cool you can run at 20/4 hrs. of light and they finish in 8 weeks from seed and an ounce per plant .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

i doubt that..probably a oz wet per plant


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

right probably that much I am hoping for a half ounce per plant dry or it ain't even worth it. But the auto flowering thing will be cool reguardless.





wyteberrywidow said:


> i doubt that..probably a oz wet per plant


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah youre right it auto flowers and you got them in the veg room with other strains.it will look crazy..


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

I will have buds done with my females vegging about to go into flower that will be cool





wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah youre right it auto flowers and you got them in the veg room with other strains.it will look crazy..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah itn would i just hope the auto flower smoke is as good as the real strain


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 24, 2008)

look at some of the grows on here with the lowlife autoflowering strains , they are truly amazing for what they are reaching 17 inches tall with nice colas , check it out cool shit !!





wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah itn would i just hope the auto flower smoke is as good as the real strain


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah it is nice... but how does it smoke???


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 24, 2008)

when did my journal become the RIU chat room lol. i go to the ball game and come back to three new pages of posts haha oh well not like i really give a shit...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 24, 2008)

dk you know anything about dwc????


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 24, 2008)

whats that? some kinda hydro shit right? well no obviously i dont haha


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 24, 2008)

just got the rest of my seeds from marijuana-seeds.nl. 10 blue mystic, 10 mango, 10 aurora indica and 5 whatever the freebie was that i cant remmeber right now. but more importantly also got my $1000 poker check haha


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

mane grows aurora indica if you need any help with that. the 5 freebie seeds are mazar/afghan. MANGO! is amazing! haha and never tried blue mystic.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah i know i think i got it cause mane told me it was the shit haha. mazar/afghan you say huh? that sounds about right. although how is mazar anyway? never tried it, since im growing skywalker right now would be nice to know what to expect haha. blue mystic i havent heard much about, i just got it to add to my blues collection haha. thinkin about doing all blueberry strains next grow. still waiting on my BB x NL seeds though...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 24, 2008)

yea AI is good shit never had it from mj-seeds.nl but the pheno looks good.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 24, 2008)

well so does blue mystic but someone told me it was shit and wouldnt grow haha. these seeds are fuckin big tho like twice as big as all the others i got...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 24, 2008)

well im still waitng on my plants to show sex its been 7 days and nothing yet wtf....


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 24, 2008)

it takes time man. my last one didnt show for like 6 weeks haha well ok that one was just really fucked up...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 24, 2008)

well the freebies have always been small but they germ... I remember have a Blue M in a 2liter Pepsi bottle showed sex in a lil over 3wks was a male so had to start over with that...

12/12 wyteberry?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah i got 3 plants iin 12/12 for 7 days now...still waitingfor signs of sex...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah but all three strains i got from nl are huge seeds. all the ones from the doc and attitude are way smaller...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 24, 2008)

well if they germ i woudnt worry...big seed probably means better growth


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah thats what im thinkin. well i wont know for a while. at least until i can move these dozen out and start flowering. i think ima harvest my other plant on friday


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 24, 2008)

nah wait till they of size.you got enuff going to last you till next harvest...thats the thing with new ones as soon as you getem you wanna germ those and forget about the one you started


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

haha yeah true. but i figure as soon as i moves these 12 out to flower i can start another batch in the tent right away so i can veg them for up to 2 months if i want while my other ones are flowering...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah thats what i mean


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

well thats what i meant the first time lol. im thinkin i might get me an oz off this plant now. at least it should be that much wet it looks like probably not an oz dry...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

well whatever dry will be good right now for me....i want my shit to show sex..i dont want to be so anxious for males....


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah hopefully i wont get two males on any of the same strain. i guess i should have grown less strains and more of each one. i just cut 6 grams off my plant haha.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

i cant wait for me to be able to do all of that...it will be soon..now i see why you order feminised seeds..no stressing on determining sex...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

yup. its not even that expensive if you just order singles. or 5 packs. i bought 5 skywalkers for 70 and paid twice that much for 10 NL which arent even fems...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah i know i was looking at the big bang,arjans haze,super silver haze,cheese,blue cheese and the red deisel...they are all about 40-80 dollars each for 5 packs so im trying to decide which one or two packs to get because i want those free g13 seeds to...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

super skunk and power skunk? are those all on attitude? never seen a couple of those...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah...cheese and blue cheese red deisel are at barneys farm and the rest is at greenhouse but the greenhouse fems are more than the others. ican get two fempacksat barneys from attitude for 80 with the free seeds instead of one pack for 80 and free seeds..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

shit i been lookin around attitude and they have CHEESE WRECK haha get that shit!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

i was thinking of that or k train og kush and train wreck


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah that sounds good too. i think ima get 3 strawberry blue for 30 bucks haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

10 dollars a seed?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

yup fems too


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

sounds like a good deal..get more for some of those freebies


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

too late haha. i already got both those anyway. not a big skunk fan either...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

well let me know when you germ those.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

ok. in about 5 weeks haha.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah i guess well start at the same time..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

good shit. strawberry blue, blueberry, blueberry nl and blue mystic for my next grow haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

well im gonna add some fem seeds to grow with my ak47.justneed to decide and order...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

so many choices... haha i never even looked at all their fem seeds, only the pick and mix fems...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

thats why you didnt know about some of the strains i was talking about ha......


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah that would explain it haha theres just so many others i want but are way too expensive and will probably never get cuz i already have too many haha like super star (sensi star x sensi star) or star gazer (sensi star x warlock x ak47)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

most of those you can breed yourself after trying a couple of times..you got mostly every type of strain


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

haha nah i need to get some sensi star for sure most places its sold out though


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

same thing with the cheese but im gonna order some blue cheese and red deisel..that should be agood mix


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 25, 2008)

that blue cheese looks real tasty !!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

red diesel looks like some shit too. did you get the cheese wreck??


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

someone please explain to me why my neighbors have to be jack hammering the fuck out of their driveway at 7 in the morning?? or why they are even spending thousands of dollars to replace the pavement with bricks... they must think were in the fuckin wizard of oz

anyways, update for today: NL - Day 26, Cali Indica - Day 17, Skywalker - Day 14, Purple Wreck and G13 Haze - Day 7. looks like im going to have to let the NL go at least 5 weeks. one is about 7 inches and the runts around 4 or 5...


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 25, 2008)

lookin fat and sexy as usual


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

fat AND sexy, interesting combonation there... but thank you haha


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

heres a few shots of my flowering plant also. i trimmed the rest of the smalller branches last night and still got 12 main branches left. cant believe dude topped this so many times haha. anyways i should be able to get at least 2 or 3 grams dry off each branch so im looking at over an oz probably  does she look ready to harvest tomorrow? that will be 9 weeks and the hairs are at least 50% red...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Sep 25, 2008)

What do the trichs look like?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

no idea i dont have a or scope or magnifying glass to look close enough... my blueberry NL just came in the mail tho


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

looking good..when you ordered from attitude..did u do stealth xpress or regular deliv???how long it took???


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks. i did the express one. its only like 3 bucks more right? my first order took just over a week..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

im getting arjans ultra haze#3 and big bang feminised also g13 tss freebies..xpress it come up to 100 flat


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

damn thats not bad. 5 of each?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah its arjan haze #2 and big bang and exact price is 102.75...i was thinking of getting the k-train but ill just wait till next time...i think im gonna order from marijauna nl next to see how there service is...probably s.s.haze from them for 40 dollars and something to go with that and get the freebies..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah you cant go wrong there. real cheap prices. and the best stealth without a doubt haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

did you hear anything good about those freebies they give you???im wondering are they worth buying more seeds right now instead of waiting???i was gonna originally order just a 5 pack because i do have 20 ak47 and 12 w.w. seeds left...but i wanted to see if g13 is good or what...do u know anything about that g13 thai super skunk??


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

nope not all. besides the fact that it smells a lot and has a strong high. the freebies from nl right now are afghan x mazar. got me 5 of those too...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 26, 2008)

how much you had to spend with nl to get the freebies...i know im going with attitude first ill place my order on monday


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

i think nl just gives you 5 with every order. doesnt matter how much you spend...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

few random pics... another wreck sprouted. got 6 of em now. 13 plants in all. still waiting on one more haze... also decided to wait til tomorrow to harvest, thought i would flush her one more day...


----------



## HinduKush (Sep 26, 2008)

They look good, very healthy plants.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

thanks. im tryin. i planted those 2 NL in the middle at the same time. no idea why one is twice as big haha


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

i think i invented a new sport...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

haha man your plants are lookin good !! Got some good strains and some good lights = some great weed !!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

thanks! i hope so. theyre not quite as big as i would have hoped for 4 weeks... think ill look into a mh light for next time...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

An unsatisfied customer with the cfl ??? HMMMMM ??? that will probably piss some people off haha The thing that I found is that with cfl you need a bunch of them to create big buds and alot of them creates alot of heat to so kinda same issue as mh or hps ?? But hey I started these clones with cfl and they are alright ??






DKskater75 said:


> thanks! i hope so. theyre not quite as big as i would have hoped for 4 weeks... think ill look into a mh light for next time...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah well i have 2 65w and 4 27w, supposedly thats plenty, but ive seen people with waaay bigger plants at 4 weeks haha. im not sure if a 250w mh would create too much heat in my tent? the lights i have now are barely hot at all...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

you got enough space to get rid of that little bit of heat !!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

i dont understand... the homebox i would put it in is really small...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah 6 lights usually puts off quite a bit of heat so if yours does not cool ! you definately should not go with a mh in that small of a box then >


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

hmm maybe an air cooled one?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

definately that is exactly what I am talking about to someone else right now to ....




DKskater75 said:


> hmm maybe an air cooled one?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

and this floralux one looks alright High Tech Garden Supply


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

XtraSun 400 watt MH Grow Light


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah but the holes in the tent wont fit 6" ducts only 4" plus 250w should be plenty its only 2x2 feet haha


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

Sun System V EconoGro Mini - 250 watt MH

but i do not think this is air cooled so you probably got the best price ?? look on ebay


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah i cant seem to find a 250w cool tube. they have a 175w 175 W MH Digital Ballast Cool Tube Reflector Bulb KIT - eBay (item 330141482248 end time Oct-21-08 04:50:25 PDT) or a 400w 400 Watt MH Cool Tube Economy Grow Light System - eBay (item 190241602185 end time Oct-01-08 11:43:23 PDT) but like i said i think that might be a bit much...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

Good luck bro !!!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah haha. the 400w is 36k lumens though! is it possible to have too much light haha. the 175w is only 15k which is about what im running now, 250w at 23k seems about right...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

if you got to much light it may bleach out your plants or something ????? IDK


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

haha never heard of that before but who knows im aiming for around 5k per sq foot but 9k just seems a bit unecessary haha


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

I was just messin bro , haha




DKskater75 said:


> haha never heard of that before but who knows im aiming for around 5k per sq foot but 9k just seems a bit unecessary haha


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

hahah i know. but i have no idea what would happen either... too much heat and theyd burn up? thats what happened when i had a 1000w hps haha


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

HEAT is bad too ?????

trial and error bro !! 



DKskater75 said:


> hahah i know. but i have no idea what would happen either... too much heat and theyd burn up? thats what happened when i had a 1000w hps haha


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

haha trial and error?? so i buy all 3 and see which works and send 2 back lol


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

that works if ya got loot like that to front >???

I do not !!
I am broke hahaha

wait not funny ??



DKskater75 said:


> haha trial and error?? so i buy all 3 and see which works and send 2 back lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

hahaha yeah not funny really huh no i dont really either but i do enjoy running up all my credit cards


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

haha haha 

wait again not funny ?? hehe




DKskater75 said:


> hahaha yeah not funny really huh no i dont really either but i do enjoy running up all my credit cards


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

hey the way i see it all i need is the 50 bucks to pay the min payment every month until i die lol


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 26, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> red diesel looks like some shit too. did you get the cheese wreck??


I ordered the red diesel today! Standard shipping. Not feminized. 10ea. My credit card called me within minutes to verify my last 5 purchases. I am hoping they just throw in the freebies, cuz I didn't spend quite enough ($67) don't want to risk the loss 
19%THC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! K-train looks good too.

New pics look good. Try digital zoom to look at Trichs. If you have 10x I think you can see the color pretty good. I have a 60x radioshack scope and it is too powerful. 20-30x is probably best.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah ive been meaning to go out and look for one of those... either way ima chop her down in the morning!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

i ordered greenhouse feminized arjans ultra haze #2,big bang and the g13 freebies today...hopefully its stealthy enuff with the express shipping..im gonna work on building my own dwc system


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

sounds good... you get both freebies? their stealth is fine no worries...


----------



## richjames (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey man, just checkin oot ur journal. Stuff loooks DANK. It's funny, my first grow was N.L. and I look on ur journal and BAM there it is! Anyway, sweet grow man, looks like u got it down.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks rich im tryin. yeah NL smellin skunky already. and i thought it was a low odor strain? haha


----------



## richjames (Sep 27, 2008)

I want some high odor shit, like a skunk just got is ass lit on fire and he had to spray to put it out! Ha ha!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

hahaha i got some g13 super skunk and power skunk you want those


----------



## richjames (Sep 27, 2008)

were'd u order em? Do u get em sent right to the spot? I wanna order some, but damn, just seems real sketchy. Don't really trust anyone else to have em sent there ya know


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

got em from here The Attitude Cannabis Seeds Marijuana Seeds they were freebies with the other seeds that i ordered. take a look at this if youre worried about buyin seeds... https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/108893-how-mane-how-order-seeds-4.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

nah i just got the thai super skunk freebies...just hoping i get some females out of my plants growing now...by the time i get my seeds i should now the sex of the plants i got flowering now...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah... you got all fem seeds right? how long you been flowering now over a week right? still no signs? still no pics??? haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah i will feel embarrased to post pics and the 3 im flowering end up male.but yeah all fem just reg freebies..i been flowering for 10 days and still no signs just alot of strechting...dont worry tho pics will be coming i just want to see a female first out of the 3 i got flowering,if none are fem ill start the journal with the 5 in soil and wait for my fem seeds to show..i got to order the clonig gel and rapid rooter plugs so i can start cloning..


----------



## richjames (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey thanks for the links, might be puttin in an order, SUPER SKUNK


----------



## richjames (Sep 27, 2008)

Mmm.... Power skunk


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

sounds good wyte. whatcha growin again? 10 days huh hmmm... haha yeah idk the difference but they gave me both as freebies. probably wont grow them for a while...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

the g13 freebies take long as fuck to flower 9-12 weeks...but im growing white widow and purps right now and 2 w.w. and 1 purp are flowering while im still vegging the other 5..the 3 that are flowering are in a hydro setup the rest are in soil..so when i get my femseeds ill start the ak,thai s.s. with it and flower the 5 i have now..im gonna start taking clones this coming week so when they decide to show ill know if ill keep them or not..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

damn sounds complicated haha. i think ima get a 250w mh for veg next time and use the rest of my lights for mothers and cloning and all that nonsense


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

use the lights you got to veg and clone...how big is your flower room because you can add the mh in there and have full spectrum hid in there..that what i was thinking..i started my plants with my 400 so ill just wait till they show sex to get the mh.. for my next lineup either the mh or a cooltube with a mh conversion bulb and inline fan its about the same price...you know how to hook up a inline fan???


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

flower area is about 3x5, but id like to keep seperate area for veg and flower so i can harvest more often. unless i just start taking clones and flowering them right away i could keep a mother in the tent... anyways i was thinking about this High Tech Garden Supply i cant seem to find a 250w cool tube, but i think thats as close as it gets...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

when you buy the light from htg you get the cooltube for 70 dollars or euro reflector for 60 they both are air cooled so they both will work..yeah keepmothersin the tent and put clones right to flower when they root..i plan on doing that when i find a good mother until then im gonna fuck around with this 400 watt...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

ah thanks never saw that before haha. i dont think 6" ducting will fit through the holes in the homebox though. i have 4" ducts running from my exhaust fan right now and they barely fit... the floralux one says its cooled by itself with optional 4" fittings...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

bullshit..ballast inside the hood will burn your bulb out quicker than usual take it from first hand lol...but you can easily get a 6 inch connector for your 4 inch holes to accomadate that.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

hmm true i could just get 6" ducts and connect to the 4" i already have... you need one duct coming in and one going out though right?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah..but you can get away with just blowing the hot air from the light out and using clip on fans for intake and circulation


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

hmm so i could take the duct from my exhaust fan, connect it to one end of the light and then exhaust that out through the top of the tent?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

yep and just have your other fan bringing fresh air...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

what about when the tent is closed up... think it will still be able to exhaust the hot air without fresh air coming in?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah its gonna exhaust the air from your cooltube/reflector so leave one of those flaps open for intakes at the bottom


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

i cant that lets the light out haha i think i might just run another duct for intake out through the hole at the bottom and out my closet somehow...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

it should be an easy thing to sort out..get 1 of those 4 inch duct booster from htg those would do good shit get 2 of them for good venting


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

you mean like this? High Tech Garden Supply or these http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=46434


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

nah not that one,the suncourt duct booster fan is 19.99 4 inch for intake... i would get a 6 inch for the light you need at least 200 cfm for a 400 watt in a cooltube


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

the one thats 19.99 is only 80cfm...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

for intake,exhaust with a bigger fan..your room is not that big for a bigger intake fan


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

ok now im really confused haha. if i get an intake fan would i still need the exhaust fan i already have? or could i just use that by itself? or use both of them?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

yes a seperate exhaust for your light..small exhaust for your room and small intake 3 fans..two small 4 inches and one 6 inch


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

yea i have a sqirreI fan that brings air in,and a vortex fan that cooIs the Iight, and a osciIIating fan for PIants, go to my journaI Iast page, of my new setup . the sqirreI fan finds areas where air I eaks and stuff are givin you new suppIies of co2 for your grow,. NI BB. sounds nice cant wait for that . who seIIs that?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah i saw the new setup raider looks good. but you just have a squirerl fan down in the corner blowing air out? then you have ducting from your light out through the top, do you have another intake fan coming from ducting on the left?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

No. the votex fan is Iocated in the top attic ,points toward the attic. vortex suk air from , then to , ducting mounts at the rear. i just have ducting hanging outside the tent area, but if you go up to it , its Iike a strong vacume, .. i bought the vaIue Iine fan (cheaper) from Discount hydro. for 110.00. PIenty powerfuI enuf , and qiet. the other ones way to powerfuI and Ioud from wat i hear.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah i was thinking of the valueline blowers or active air either one


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

ok im just trying to understand the whole setup of the air cooled light haha. i want to get a 250w mh for my veg tent and trying to figure out the best way to keep the temp down. not sure if id be better of getting an inline fan and an exhaust or a cool tube or what... htg has a cool tube for $85 but i would still need the ballast and bulb...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

get the htg 250 mh system for 119 and just add on the cooltube for 70 dollars or euro reflector for 59..when you buy the light they give you a deal..shit you can get that 4 inch growbright fan with carbon filter and light,cooltube all for under 250


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

umm theres no option for a cool tube with the 250w?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

are you sure because you can just call them and ask...when you go to purchase the light you can upgrade reflectors,bulbs get conversion bulbs etc...so you should get that option if not call them up..i always place my order over the phone anyway get all numbers direct and know exactly whats going on with my order


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

i think the cooltube only works with 400w and up but they do have the supernova reflector which has 4" air cooling...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah but you can get a cootube for the 150hps...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

yea, the onIy reason i have an air con. in there is because its in the garage , its either hot or coId.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

250w mh + supernova reflector + 4" inline duct fan for 200 bucks... you think the duct fan will be good enough or should i get this one? High Tech Garden Supply


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

get the one with more cfm...so you dont have to worry about heat coming from the light and you can place it closer to the tops of your plant for better penetration


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

good point... maybe ill just get all this for xmas haha


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

DK. you can use the intake fan puIIing air from your Iite and have to buy no exhaust fan. just mount a Iine of ducting hose to the fan thats in another area,no ducting on the Ieft side , wiII cooI your Iite and exhaust your room. i'm in the garage i didnt have that Iuxery or i wouId have, puIIs to much hot air inside. this was recommended to me by the ppI i bought my eqipment from, they were hepfuI,


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

the IittIe sqirreI fan puIIs air in , but not near as powerfuI as my vortex fan.thats wy i needed 2.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

well that sounds great, but i already have an exhaust fan haha. its mounted in my homebox...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

mistake here, sorryy


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

sounds good ,haha ,if its cheaper ,i'm the first in Iine.wat was the name of the pIace you buy seeds, wanna Iook around some.did you pay cc ?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

well ive ordered from the doc, attitude, kind seeds and marijuan-seeds.nl... yeah cc for all of them


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 27, 2008)

Dk can you use the remote ballast? if so:High Tech Garden Supply

I am getting the same 400hps.

And I have been recommended the Euro reflector over the cool tube. It has 6" flanges but home depot has a plastic 4"-6" reducer. 

As for the booster fans I have also been told they wont cool a 400 at least, but I dont know. My 265cfm blower has a hard time cooling 420w/cfl.

my $0.005


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

your $0.005 huh hahah aw yeah thats what i think im going with expcept with the supernova reflector. its only 4 dollars more and has 4" flanges... probably end up getting the 4" inline fan with carbon filter deal at some point also... 12 o'clock its harvest time!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

Iucky you...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah lucky if i get a 1/2 oz maybe haha


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

damn 2 branches down and 10 to go. this could take a while...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

this is a lot more work than i thought haha. 6 down 6 to go. first 6 weigh out to about 20g. anyone know how much that could be dry?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

50% or around that , i be gIad wen my stuff starts puting on that resin weight , then it wiII get intoxicating , so i can do wat your doing today, hope its knok out shit DK.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

hope so too! 50% you say? these other people be telling me 20%-25% haha. heres a shitty pic of the first half what do you think?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

some ppI Iet thier stuff get bone dry. i keep mine a bit of moist-dry, and keep it in the the freezer , smokes sIow and enjoyabIe , but reaIIy; weight depends on how fat the tops are , and how dense, how resinous, theres a few factors that go aIong with this..indicas are usuaIIy you cashcroppers though heavy resinous buds .these i'm growin now are haIf sativa , and didnt notice that tiII after i ordered them. So i went ahead and grew them.switching bak to wat i Iike most , wen these are done.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah i prefer indica myself. thats all im growing right now and pretty much all the seeds i got are indicas. this one however i have no idea what it is, pretty sure sativa. ill see what it all weighs out to in a week or so. still got the main colas to do...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice trimming


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah when you cut them down the dry weight is usuall 20-30 percent of what your wet weight was..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

alright finally finished... everyone take your best guesses at the dry weight haha. i say 1/2 oz at the very least. probably closer to 1...

by the way, should i have a fan on them or anything? and keep the door open or keep them in the dark?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 27, 2008)

how much did it weigh 20grams or 20oz?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

20oz??? youre crazy haha. the first half of the branches was 20g... those were just the small lower braches...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

looks good id say a oz..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks. glad one person agrees with me haha. heres a look at the flower area now that stupid plants out of the way...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

nice refI. materiaI, weII organized area you got there ,keep growth aII the way around .i am hoping for a pound on mine in 3 more weeks. thats aIways my goaI, i dont aIways make it but , its a goaI.haha.that soiI Iooks famiIiar, got 4 stak bags in my garage, ns. seIection.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

haha hey thats what im hoping for too next time. how many plants is that at once? im hoping at least a pound from 12 plants... only have 8 pots right now but you can see theres room for 4 more


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah theres room to flower more but when they get bigger they are gonna be blocking eachother from the light..you would be good with those eight and get higher yeild..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

wen it comes to that to making room for more, i'II dump the waste basket out and knok hoIes in the bottom of it and use that, haha.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

how to you figure wyte? theyre 12x12 pots and im going to start flowering plants at 12 inches. i doubt they will get big enough to start blocking eachother... plus ive alread got 14 vegging so fuck it oh well haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah youre right..i jsut thought you would want to leave all the branches and fanleaves on your flowering plants...out of the 14 vegging keep some mothers under there and flower 8-10 plants..but maybe im wrong and you could get away with 12 plants under that 400..i know you would get more penetration with 8 plants tho..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

you said you stiII had room for more pots, and using anything i can stik a seed in Iike a waste basket anything to use up any extra room if your out of pots, j.jkin . $$$$$$


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

get some grow bags or sq pots..u should be able to squeeze them together if u lollipop the plants..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

um i already ordered 4 more of the pots you see there in the picture... they fit perfectly in the space. its 5x3 which is 15 sq ft and a 400w hps is recommended for a 4x4 area (16 sg ft). i think im good...
oh and im not topping any of them so yeah...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

alright sounds good i thought it was 3x3 my fault..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

its always your fault... tisk tisk... lets hope i get 12 females out of the 14 haha now isnt that wishful thinking...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

i was averaging 12 to 14 ounces every 90 days wen i had my 400 watt in a 3ft by 3ft area,... dry weight that is.i used that same Iite and buIb for 3 yrs before i bought another buIb.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> its always your fault... tisk tisk... lets hope i get 12 females out of the 14 haha now isnt that wishful thinking...


 shit i hope all 14 female...u figured out how you gonna do your fans???


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 27, 2008)

my house is reeking of skunk !! The ona bucket is failing miserably , 33 days into flower and the smell is overpowering in like 3 days !!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

get a carbon filter..


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 27, 2008)

I will get this on Monday

6 x 14 ACTIVATED CHARCOAL FILTER ODOR SCRUBBER 130 CFM - eBay (item 180290195279 end time Sep-23-08 18:07:00 PDT)



wyteberrywidow said:


> get a carbon filter..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

raiderman said:


> i was averaging 12 to 14 ounces every 90 days wen i had my 400 watt in a 3ft by 3ft area,... dry weight that is.i used that same Iite and buIb for 3 yrs before i bought another buIb.


well then i hope i get a pound every 60 days in my 4 x 4 area! 



wyteberrywidow said:


> shit i hope all 14 female...u figured out how you gonna do your fans???


well i dont have room for 14 remember haha. but i already know 4 are fem seeds sooo hopefully i can get 8 out of the other 10 female haha. what fans are you talking about? the ones for the mh light? thats just what i might get later to replace my CFL setup...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> my house is reeking of skunk !! The ona bucket is failing miserably , 33 days into flower and the smell is overpowering in like 3 days !!!!


my NL smells stronger in veg than the plant i just cut down... by the way who else is putting in a guess at the dry weight haha. i say 22 grams... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/106500-first-grow-cfl-hps-8-a-85.html#post1388335


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 27, 2008)

Then I bet this NL x skunk is gonna be a stinker !!! haha




DKskater75 said:


> my NL smells stronger in veg than the plant i just cut down...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

well when i read the description for NL it said it was a low odor strain haha. but im not saying it smells that much. the plant i just flowered just didnt smell much at all haha


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 27, 2008)

this blueberry is reeking


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

well, then my skywalker should reek also


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 27, 2008)

blueberry is very aromatic in flower, it really was not bad in veg or up until day 28 of flower

. Now look out !!



DKskater75 said:


> well, then my skywalker should reek also


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

I cant wait!!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 27, 2008)

I got at the most 37 days left if it goes to 10 weeks ?? That is what dutch passion says about this strain 8 - 10 weeks ?



DKskater75 said:


> I cant wait!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

wow bummer. i might be done before you haha no not really. but half of mine say they take 40-45 days to flower...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 27, 2008)

45 days ?? I am hoping for faster than 10 weeks but I am not gonna rush them . I just hope that they begin to fill in soon ??



DKskater75 said:


> wow bummer. i might be done before you haha no not really. but half of mine say they take 40-45 days to flower...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

who knows?? thats what they say for NL and california indica... i guess i will have to wait and see...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 27, 2008)

I will wait till they are done and smoke them !!! haha then go again !!



DKskater75 said:


> who knows?? thats what they say for NL and california indica... i guess i will have to wait and see...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

and again... and again... and again... i figure i can start vegging again for the whole time the others are flowering. so veg for like 7-8 weeks and have some HUGE plants... harvest every 60 days... or 45?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 28, 2008)

is this the right stuff?? ORGANIC Natural Unsulphered BLACKSTRAP MOLASSES 15 oz - eBay (item 260272223600 end time Oct-06-08 10:39:35 PDT)


----------



## raiderman (Sep 28, 2008)

wen i ordered this Iast eqipment from discount hydro they threw in a coupIe things , one was caIIed Sugar Daddy , it suppose to increase crystaI production and taste. kind of Iike the bIak strap does i guess.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 28, 2008)

this suff here? Sugar Daddy 1L Hydroponic Nutrient - eBay (item 200162691969 end time Oct-07-08 12:34:10 PDT) says to use for the entire life of the plant? you just use it for flowering?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 28, 2008)

sugar daddy imn gonna look into that sounds like it makes it sweet.lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah, theres this other stuff thats actually called "sweet" haha. i think its pretty much the same. and seems the same as molasses ill have to look at the ingredients...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 28, 2008)

this one comes in different flavors haha Botanicare: BOTANICARE® SWEET BERRY QUART (12/CASE) [732291] - Nutrients, Fertilizers & Supplements - Primary & Secondary, Essential & Minor Elements, Macro - HorticultureSource.com Botanicare: BOTANICARE® SWEET - CITRUS - 1 QUART [732266] - Nutrients, Fertilizers & Supplements - Primary & Secondary, Essential & Minor Elements, Macro - HorticultureSource.com


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 28, 2008)

i dont know about using that stuff..i heard alot about that and mollases bringing bugs and causing rootrot...but to each is own


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah becuase of all the sugar right? idk ive heard good and bad about it. i started a thread...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 28, 2008)

i mean its all a myth you can try it on 1 plant and see if you have any difference


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 28, 2008)

well i hear a lot of people haveing good results with molasses. just wondering about these other nutrients... seems like some organic molasses would be best...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 28, 2008)

these servers sure are runnin sIow today, pathetic, takes forever to Ioad a page.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 28, 2008)

no shit takin forever to do anything...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 28, 2008)

anyways i just bought this... High Tech Garden Supply


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

i was thinking of getting the same one..its a good deal for the fan n filter..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah i know i needed to get the fan anyway which is already $100... and i never even realized my HPS can be air cooled haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

i thought you knew that so you can place your hps closer..you should call them on the phone and you can end up with a better deal..cooltube,fan and filter for 200 dollars or under..i already called for t5s,cooltube,fan and filter and they are giving it to me for a little over 200 sweet deal..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

good shit. nah i think ill just wait on the mh light. ive spent enough money already for what i got now haha. but no i never saw that my hps has holes for flanges to connect ducting to so ill have to do that...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

oh you have an air cooled hood ALREADY??? that would save you alot..you getting the fan+filter and some ducting is all you ned for your light and smell in your growroom.. you got the supplys for good stealthy grows..keep up the good shit and you dont need to buy nothing foir a while..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah thats what i figured... i dont quit get the carbon filter though i just connect it to the inline fan and some ducting and thats it?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah or you can get a cheap duct booster fan and have your fan on your light while you have a fan for the filter..but if you dont want to do that you can just make the fan exhaust the room and light but you will not be getting the full power of the fan..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

well i already have an exhaust fan can i just connect the carbon filter to that and use the inline fan to cool my hps?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

so who knows whats up with my plant here? one of my NL is startin to curl up a bit and the bottom leaves are turning yellow already. ive hardly given them any nutes, maybe 2 or 3 times but less than the recommended amount of grow big and big bloom... maybe i need a bigger pot? do these look big enough to veg to a foot? theyre not quite a gallon, about 3/4...


----------



## FirstTimeGrowGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> so who knows whats up with my plant here? one of my NL is startin to curl up a bit and the bottom leaves are turning yellow already. ive hardly given them any nutes, maybe 2 or 3 times but less than the recommended amount of grow big and big bloom... maybe i need a bigger pot? do these look big enough to veg to a foot? theyre not quite a gallon, about 3/4...


Ive always gone w a general rule of thumb - 1 gal = 1 ft 
But then again what do i know lol
hope this helps


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah, thats what i figured too... well these are about 6 inches in .75gal pots so i might need bigger ones especially since theyre indicas huh...


----------



## JetSet (Sep 29, 2008)

Yea your plants are looking a little small.. Mine were pretty big and branching by week 4-5.. You've followed my journal though so you'd know lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

shit mine are at week 6,they are 1 foot 3 inches and i have like 8 nodes..2 more weeks and ill put these to flower with the 3..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

well mine are 4 weeks now with the 6th set of leaves just starting to form... i ordered some bigger 1.7gal pots so those should help...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 29, 2008)

more room for roots = more bud for you !!!




DKskater75 said:


> well mine are 4 weeks now with the 6th set of leaves just starting to form... i ordered some bigger 1.7gal pots so those should help...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

how many nodes up???


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2008)

wen thier curIed under Iike that usuaIIy means overwatering ,i dont know how you do your watering , but its best to water wen container is near dry , it grows better Iike that ,. if you repot put 25% periIite in soiI mix , to get beter Vigor root growth , its harder to over water ,oxydizes the roots better . needs oxygen around roots .if to muddy ,no oxygen, Ieaves wiIt.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

i havent been using anything but a spray bottle for watering so far so i dont think ive been overwatering haha. although i havent been letting them dry all the way out before watering again should i? i thought they needed more water when theyre just starting out... and yeah i didnt mix any perlite in yet but i will once i put them into the 5gal pots for flowering


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

going big this time 5 gal potss..how many you can fit in your grow room


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

12 5gal in flowering area. i showed you already haha


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2008)

then water it tiII it drains a IittIe, couId be the other way around. your suppose to water tiII it drains ,. overwatering on the otherhand , is watering it even after its draining,


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah i gave one a whole bunch of water earlier and left the other one alone so well find out tomorrow i guess haha


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

so i just bought 9 of these High Tech Garden Supply to replace the 12 pots i have now... theyre 2.5gal so ill have room for 3 less plants but 3 times more room for those 9 to grow haha. i think ill go ahead and start flowering the NL and cali indicas once those pots come so i can just transplant my other 9 into the bigger pots and let them veg out a couple more weeks...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2008)

those Iook Iike 2 gaI. pots ,thats wat i use , get big buds out of 2 gaI. i'm gonna get prob. 2oz. per pIants on mine , except 1. its another orange bud pheno type, figures, aIways at Ieast one runt in the bunch , haha.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

moving pretty fast..its looking good with all your equipment..you are gonna love your harvest...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

well they may LOOK like 2 gal pots haha but i calculated the volume its 7.6 x 7.6 x 10 inches which is 2.54 gallons! try it! http://www.ookingdom.com/metric/dim-to-capacity shit i hope i can get an oz of any of these. how much would you say if i start to flower these NL soon they will probably only be like 8 inches or so...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2008)

wat size Iite you got ?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

400w hps, that i just realized today can be air cooled and i already bought an inline fan and carbon filter yesterday...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

what kind of reflector you have???


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

im not sure?? it says sun systems on it...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

ok what size are the cooling flanges???


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2008)

#1 shit there , the one in my cIoset is a SS, .you 'II get a oz to one and a haf. per pIant dry . fat potent buds to. i had mine for a few years .........seeds didnt come in today, i guess from europe thaey take awiIe, huh


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

when i order from canada it takes 3-4 says to my door..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

the cooling flanges are 4" same size as my exhaust, inline and carbon filter. im just not sure exactly how im going to set it all up yet... but yeah i used the 400w for only half of flowering this last plant and the first just CFLs. so well see how much she weighed out to tomorrow...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah i wanna hear how much you got...since you ordered the combo fan+filter..use your exhaust fann with the filter..the new fan with ducting to your reflecter to blow out the how air from the light..thats all you need to do easier done than said..ha


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

haha yeah thats what i was just thinking. the exhaust fan is only 80cfm but i dont think that will matter with the carbon filter? and with the inline to my light do i just have it blowing in on one side and then closed up on the other side?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

you can have it closed on one side or you can have the other end outside the growroom with fresh air..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah well see haha should be here by the end of the week...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

put pics up when you set it up. i want to look at how you gonna do it..since my plants are taking so long to sex im thinking about just using this 1 400 this whole grow till harvest..im gonna get a mh coneversion bulb,cooltube and fan instead of the t5s..this way my plants dont get less light then i was giving them..when i have my females and i start taking clones thats when ill put the hps bulb in and get the t5s


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

will do. i think im just going to leave the exhaust fan in the homebox, have the ducting come out from there then connected to the carbon filter. then just run the inline fan seperate connected to the hps. then ill have room for 9 2.5gal pots for vegging and 12 5gal pots for flowering...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

that will work..i was just inspecting my plants and the 3 i got flowering looks like 2 are gonna be male so far..those 2 are both white widow the reason why i say that because it looks like a ball is forming on one of the nodes at the top and it dont look like new growth..hopefully i get a better view of it after 12 hrs of darkness..my journal will be posted this week or as soon as i confirm all 3 of the plants i have flowering sex.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

ah thats lame. 2 out of 3 male? id be lookin forward to those fem seeds...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 29, 2008)

Dk steppin his game up
was good


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

haha whats up mane. yeah im tryin. had to get some bigger pots for veggin. i just pulled up these NLs theyre completely rootbound nowhere else for em to grow. im about to put them into these 5gal here in a minute


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

i heard with fem seeds they can turn male or hermie just by putting them to flower early..so i gotta veg till they show preflowers or what???


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

no idea man i just put my 2 NL into 5gal pots dont know what to do with them now i think ill put them under seperate lights i dont want to flower just yet...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

you gonna use your floros for them..when you get some more money you can get that 250 mh and be great...trust me tho you spent enough...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

haha yeah tell me about it. i took two of the CFLs out the tent and put them on the NLs...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

so what are you gonna veg with


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

the other two CFLs and floodlights...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

oh alright you dont need an mh then..those cfls are all you need to have mother plants or just for veg until they go under the 400..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah i know. im hoping these two will perk back up again now that theyre in bigger pots. the roots were already bound to the walls of the old pots so thats probably why they were starting to wilt...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

im gonna place my order next week and if im lucky ill order another pack of seeds..hopefully the 2 suspected males can really show by then and i can dead them and the other 1 if it has balls too..then my main focus would be on the 4 i have in soil..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

do these really plug into regular sockets? 105 Watt - CFL - Compact Fluorescent - Spring Lamp - Full Spectrum Daylight 6500K - MegaLight # S28105-65 Light Bulb


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

if your socket is good enough to hold over 60 watts then you can plug it ,screw it whatever you need to..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 29, 2008)

well are normal household outlets made for that haha whatever ill just get some 42w to be safe...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah the 42 watts will be just as fine..how many you plan on using??i would say 2 each plant at least..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 30, 2008)

i dont think i need 24 of them...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 30, 2008)

I know you need alot of those cfls to have good results..but try it let me know how it goes..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 30, 2008)

theyre 2600 lumens each you only need like 1 per sq foot which in my case is 3 plants and im already running 2 27w and 2 65w...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 30, 2008)

ok so how many more are you adding??


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 30, 2008)

i think ill just go to home depot tomorrow and get 4 socket splitters and 4 more 42w... then ill put those 4 along with the 2 65w in the tent so ill have almost 20k lumens in there and then 2 23w and 2 42w for the NL which is like 8k lumens...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 30, 2008)

you should have a bright white tent..lol..i gotta get that cooltube and fan next week so i can drop it on my plants and they can absorb all of the 400..hopefully they dont take long to show preflowers...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah i already went out and got a sheet of plastic to cover my HPS, just waitin on the inline. the NL look much better already so obviously they just needed bigger pots... im headin out to get a few extra lights right now then will cut up my harvest plant and see what the final weight is  any final guesses?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 30, 2008)

im sticking with what i said i think you got a oz or a little less..i was looking up how to set up cooltubes all the different ways and they say to push the air thru the cooltube going outside the growroom instead of pulling because you burn the fans motor with the hot air going thru its blades..but you try it and see what works good for you..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah i was already going to use the inline for the light remember? doesnt that push the air through the tube? this bud sure did dry out haha might not even get 1/2 oz...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 30, 2008)

alright, not quite an oz haha. not quite 22 grams either but oh well... who wants to buy an 8th?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 30, 2008)

here are pics of the new setup for the NL also. freshly transplanted to 5gal pots and they look way better already. also my other remaining plants that are vegging are now 2 skywalker, 2 cali indica, 1 g13 haze and 6 purple wreck...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 30, 2008)

they are all looking good..yeah the inline fan pushes the air through the tube but some people use to it pull air from the hood..doing that will burn your fan out,the cooltube needs fresh air blowing thru it to cool the bulb and push the hot air out..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 30, 2008)

so could i just run the inline fan blowing air into the bulb and then out the other side then connected to the carbon filter?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 30, 2008)

ill try to explain it...fan+duct+cooltube+duct+out the growroom..exhaust fan+carbon filter..you want the carbon filter with its own fan so it can take care of the smell and temps in the growroom while you take care of the hot air with your hood..or you can


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 30, 2008)

but i dont know that i would be able to vent the hot air out of the closet since i would have to be open and closing the door. would it be better just to keep one side of the hood closed then and run the carbon filter off the exhaust?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah you can do that..but where are you putting the hot air??bcause if you can do that then you can do it like im telling you..using the aircooledhood with its own fan you should be able to keep your room closed because all the heat from the 400 is getting out the room..if you push air through the carbon and it activates then you will be pushing hot air in your room


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 30, 2008)

whatever im sure ill figure something out haha


----------



## NYCdeisel (Sep 30, 2008)

some people use the inline fan by pulling air out the growroom thru a filter than thru the light finally the fan..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 30, 2008)

but the hot air will burn out the motor in the fan that way...


----------



## NYCdeisel (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah it will but it will take time for that..also if you have cool fresh air coming in then you will be exhausting the cool air thru a filter so i dont think it will be that hot


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 30, 2008)

but i was thinking of running the filter off the inline after running it through the hps. who knows ill try it both ways


----------



## NYCdeisel (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah try it out both ways and post pics on how you set it up..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 30, 2008)

will do


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah i wanna see how you gonna hook it up..i got to get a cooltube and inline fan myself.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 1, 2008)

good shit. yeah im still not sure yet. i think ill try just the inline to the light and then try exhusting the air outside the room and see how big of a difference it makes


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 1, 2008)

OK DK,
ive ben in the cut waiting for everything to arrve (crossing fingers for my illegal alien seeds to cross borders)...AND THEY MADE IT HERE SAFE AND SOUND!!!..I LOVE U NIRVANA!!
AIGHT SO HERE ARE SOME PICS IF I CAN FIGURE IS OUT...WELL CANTEM TO PLOAD PICS...BUT MY TEPS ARE A LIL HIGH AND HUMIDITY SEEMS KINNA LOW...WHAT CAN I DO??


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 1, 2008)

um i would get a humidifier and try that out... why cant you upload pics?


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 1, 2008)

Not sure i got to attach. And get pics from pone and click upload and it says internet exporer isnt working it..is that how u upload?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 1, 2008)

um i think so? do you click advanced and then manage attachments?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 1, 2008)

just got my seeds. 6 days from attitude not too bad...


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 1, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> just got my seeds. 6 days from attitude not too bad...


Just got confirmation on my Attitude order...my emails ended up in their spam folder! If they are as fast, maybe by Sat.! Got three clones of Trainwreck/Kush (K-Train?) yesterday, freakin barely rooted buds. Basically a $45 rooted gram! Oh well, I wanted to try re-vegging, 
now I have no choice It will be interesting. Paying him to lollipop his plants.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 1, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> here are pics of the new setup for the NL also. freshly transplanted to 5gal pots and they look way better already. also my other remaining plants that are vegging are now 2 skywalker, 2 cali indica, 1 g13 haze and 6 purple wreck...


Looks nice, how do you like those net pots? did you use the air pump and sponge?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 1, 2008)

what seeds did you order?? yeah k-train sounds bomb. the net pots seem great haha i was going to try and use the air pump and sponge buit i set it up and no air was coming out? maybe i just got a shitty pump. oh well i just use it to airate my water now...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> just got my seeds. 6 days from attitude not too bad...


 yea chked usps. the date it hit Ny was 27th , may gettem tomorrow, gIad you gottem. i iike that strain , gonna fIy over there here in a minute and chk that out.read up on it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 1, 2008)

well i placed my order on friday and got a email with my tracking monday...today i tracked it and it said its on its way..how long do you think it will take if its express???


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 1, 2008)

well i ordered mine thursday so i would say tomorrow...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 1, 2008)

raiderman said:


> yea chked usps. the date it hit Ny was 27th , may gettem tomorrow, gIad you gottem. i iike that strain , gonna fIy over there here in a minute and chk that out.read up on it.


yeah mine said the same NY on the 27th when did you order? first time i ordered from them it took like two weeks so who knows...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2008)

eight days ago today.haha, prob. be sat. since i think about it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 1, 2008)

that would be great if my stuff gets here tomorrow..I got to wait till tuesday to get my cooltube and 6 inch fan...I called the guys from htg up and asked them about the 25.00 dollar duct fan and is it cool for cooling a 400 watt in the cooltube,he said that would work perfect just not to attach a filter..but they will tell you anything to sell something..So ill see when i order how it goes.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah could be who knows. what did you order now?? thought you just started 20 hashplants...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah i just transplanted my 2 cali indicas into 5gal pots so i have 9 left now in the tent. probably start flowering those 4 next week and let the 9 veg a couple more weeks once my 2.5gal pots get here...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> yeah could be who knows. what did you order now?? thought you just started 20 hashplants...


onIy 11 out of 20 come up, i went ordered another pac to get this project goin. if they got here in a day or two the others wouId be ahead 12 days , i can deaI with that. i want to try and get 9 to 12 femaIes. 
i aIso wrote sensi seeds about the others not germ. see if they make good. i gave them my emaiI addr. i am germ. 9 femin. b. moonshine seeds now . wen those orange buds fini. the BM wiII be two weeks oId . doing a rotation . gonna seed a coupIe of Iower branches on the hash pIants , i know how to do it without affecting the rest.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 1, 2008)

sounds good man. shit only 11 out of 20? those were damn expensive too huh. hope you can work somethin out


----------



## budightman (Oct 2, 2008)

I just picked up a homebox xs and I was wondering if it would be safe to use a 250 wt hps light with an active exhaust. My main concern is overheating, but since I live in a cooler climate I feel like it wouldn't be that huge of a problem. Being that the box is only 4 ft, I figure a lowryder autoflower would be good since they are small and harvest in 2 months. Can I use hps from seed to harvest with Lowryder #2? Ne suggestions would help.


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 2, 2008)

DK, you there?..my comp. was acting stupid earlier or connection,but i took that time to get a humidifier and intake fan,hopefully it will help..im using the hole at bottom of grow tent for a outlet top plug into timer..is that a prob?.. or should i use the hole at top (proper hole for wiring)


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

budightman said:


> I just picked up a homebox xs and I was wondering if it would be safe to use a 250 wt hps light with an active exhaust. My main concern is overheating, but since I live in a cooler climate I feel like it wouldn't be that huge of a problem. Being that the box is only 4 ft, I figure a lowryder autoflower would be good since they are small and harvest in 2 months. Can I use hps from seed to harvest with Lowryder #2? Ne suggestions would help.


i think you would be fine with a 250 in there, but thats going to take up like a foot and another foot for pots so really youre only going to have 2 feet of space to work with. i only use the XS for vegging but yeah something like a lowryder might work well. can the hps be air cooled? also i wouldnt recommend using the hps for vegging, youd be better off using some type of floros.



paperfetti said:


> DK, you there?..my comp. was acting stupid earlier or connection,but i took that time to get a humidifier and intake fan,hopefully it will help..im using the hole at bottom of grow tent for a outlet top plug into timer..is that a prob?.. or should i use the hole at top (proper hole for wiring)


yes im here haha i dont see a problem with that i use the top hole for wiring but thats just because i have my lights hooked up there...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 2, 2008)

ok now about the pics..everytime i try to pull them DIRECTLY from my phone it doesnt work..i click upload and nothing happens it says explorer can not be found


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

upload them from your phone to computer? or computer to website? i dont get it?


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 2, 2008)

i plug phone into comp. try and get pics from plug in (drive e) and it says internet explorer cannot display this page


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

what does that have to do with the pics dont you take the pics off your phone to your computer drive and then attach them here?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 2, 2008)

i just tracked my package and it says its been passed to airsure for delivery to the U.S.postal service..how long do you think it will take now??


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

does it have a date for NY? mine said 27th and got here today...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

what is that dude??? click on GO ADVANCED at the bottom then click MANAGE ATTACHMENTS and upload them there


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 2, 2008)

fuck this dude im going to bed,anybody know which has the best yeild between PPP,NL X SHIVA or JOCK HORROR?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

fuck it grow all 3


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats exactly what im doing,im using multi spectrum cfls...and im starting from seed in bubbleponic..i put 6 teaspoons of grow big and 6 teaspoons of this stuff called nectar sweetner (hydro man said it enhances the sweet taste in buds)..i hope all goes well


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

sounds good man you should do a journal wish i could do come hydro shit


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 2, 2008)

I WAS GONE DO A JOURNAL BUT NO PICS?..THATSUCKS, SOMETHING IS WRONG WITH COMP OR SITE NOT SURE WHICH YET
ALWAYS SOMETHING..I TELL YOU


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

i still dont understand what the problem is... it looked like you just tried to copy and paste the link from your computer? you have to upload the picture and then post the reply...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 2, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> does it have a date for NY? mine said 27th and got here today...


It dont have a date for ny..but im in N.Y...it just said it is being given to the u.s.p.s. so i guess this week or next week..I know i cant wait for them to get here..im spending like 250 dollars next week on equipment for my grow..it should be my last time buying something for a while..thats when ill be stocking up on seeds..haha


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 2, 2008)

if you would have told me EXACTLY how to do it..i wouldnt have been having this prob..lol
heres some pics.....i guess i can start a journal


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It dont have a date for ny..but im in N.Y...it just said it is being given to the u.s.p.s. so i guess this week or next week..I know i cant wait for them to get here..im spending like 250 dollars next week on equipment for my grow..it should be my last time buying something for a while..thats when ill be stocking up on seeds..haha


did you track it through USPS or the airmail one?



paperfetti said:


> if you would have told me EXACTLY how to do it..i wouldnt have been having this prob..lol
> heres some pics.....i guess i can start a journal


haha i told you how to do it like 5 times! setup looks great what kinda lights you got there?


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 2, 2008)

multi spec cfl's,i think im wrong but give off 3500 lumens??..does that sound right?? or maybe more
yo ifi add a extra bubble disk to resevoir or to hbbleponic what does that do or does it help at all


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

wait what spectrums are the lights? yeah 3500 probably what are the watts on them?


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 2, 2008)

yea sorry full spectrum,got it from stealth hydro ..hold up let me see if i have that


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

full spectrum is like 5000k right?? thats fine for now but youll want some warmer ones when you start flowering...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 2, 2008)

heres what i have....

*MULTI SPECTRUM CONFIGURATION*
Includes one 30K Spiral, one 41K Spiral and one 50K Tube style bulb. A multi-purpose variety of light spectrums. Can be used for both flowering and vegetative applications.

please tell me i can manage with thi..im going to be pissed




i also have this,but will set up 1 later for a mother plant on 2nd batch of seed orders


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Oct 2, 2008)

I think so. I use 2 6500k T5's with 2 3000k T5's, and also a mix of 2700k cfls with some 6500k cfl's during the whole grow. I just have more 6500 for veg and more 2700 for flowering.


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 2, 2008)

im sorry but what are t5's?


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Oct 2, 2008)

They are high output fluorescent lights that penetrate a little better than cfl's. Here is what my fixture looks like. This is not where I got, I just wanted to find a link to a site for you to look at. SUN BLAZE T-5, 24" Light Fixture 4 x 24W lamps by Sunlight Supply* - AquaCave


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah those will do fine. i just thought you were using all cool spectrum bulbs... i got 8 27w and 2 65w CFLs for vegging that are 6500 and then use the hps for flowering

anyways heres an update for today. transplanted my 2 cali indicas to 5gal pots last night since they looked they had stopped growing. its day 23 for them and they still look pretty small. The NL are growing like crazy already in the 2 days theyve been in 5gal. its now day 33 for them and ive decided to let them go about 6 weeks so 9 more days until flower for them and probabaly the cali indicas also... as for the others, the skywalker are day 20, and the purple wrecks and haze are almost two weeks now. i will probably let them veg for 6-8 weeks also since i have 2.5gal pots coming to put them in. i got my other 4 pots and fit 12 in the flowering area now and picked up 3 bags of ocean forest yesterday. alright enough rambling here are the pics...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Oct 2, 2008)

What a variety you'll have in a couple months...HUH? HMMM...maybe I'll have some of this...or maybe I'll mix two or maybe..... You'll have lot's of "friends" too. They all look good man. Even though the NL's are moving along slower than you'd like, at least they are healthy. As soon as you switch to flower you know they'll shoot up too.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

hahah oh tell me about it. and just think of all the other strains i havent even started growing yet... my goal is to have the noah's ark of bud one day


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm absolutely cracking up right now.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

good that is also another goal of mine haha


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 2, 2008)

thoset5's are way too big for me...very nice DK...mouth is watering


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks man. just gotta sit back and wait...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Oct 2, 2008)

paperfetti said:


> thoset5's are way too big for me...very nice DK...mouth is watering


They are only about 1 X 2 feet...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

well they wouldnt fit in my tent! its only 23.5" x 23.5"...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Oct 2, 2008)

Don't you hate the wait? It relaxes me to go in and stare, but sometimes I just wish they were done right now! I always feel like there's gotta be something I could do, but nope.


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 2, 2008)

not that big at all (paue)


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 2, 2008)

lmao..relaxes meo just go in and stare.....i swear i put some dirt seed in the grown this summer and it grew and i just tared at it everyday..i love this site...i was a simple stoner like 2 months ago..now i got lights in shit..big ass box in my bedroom


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

haha well actually for the past month or so there has been something for me to do. im still waiting on the inline and carbon filter as well as my nine 2.5gal pots for vegging and THEN i will finally be done


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

yup thats how it goes haha. i had a shitty setup and barely knew what i was doing before i came here...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 2, 2008)

i had no setup until i got here..saw all the results and the most used light(which was the 400 watt hps)and decided to give it a try..been loving it ever since...Dk im putting some pics up today,,I think i got a female..it looks like white hairs at the nodes but i dont have a magnifine glass so i really cant tell..


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 2, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> what seeds did you order?? yeah k-train sounds bomb. the net pots seem great haha i was going to try and use the air pump and sponge buit i set it up and no air was coming out? maybe i just got a shitty pump. oh well i just use it to airate my water now...


I ordered Red Diesel from Barney's Farm! (Cali Indica x Sour Diesel)


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 2, 2008)

paperfetti said:


> if you would have told me EXACTLY how to do it..i wouldnt have been having this prob..lol
> heres some pics.....i guess i can start a journal


Are those leaf cuttings you are trying to root? I thought that was a myth (Al B. Fuct)


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2008)

Hayduke said:


> Are those leaf cuttings you are trying to root? I thought that was a myth (Al B. Fuct)


 wat trying to root a Ieaf, your kiddin me!!!


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 2, 2008)

raiderman said:


> wat trying to root a Ieaf, your kiddin me!!!


All I see is a leaf sticking out of the cube! Pics of roots please!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2008)

say DK, i signed out , and went to register instead of signing in, and i read the ruIes and stuff, i didnt see shit about no IegaI nuthing. if that guy got in troubIe , he probabIy got it there where he Iives. not a damn forum that has privacy act. in force.wat you think.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

what guy are you talking about?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

Dk when you ordered from attitude,,when did your order post???i ordered on friday with a cc. and it said it posted on 10/1..so im guessing beginning of next week if not today or tommorrow.I got my camera i just need to know hhow to post pics and focus it on the stems so i can show the white hairs..but even if i cant ill still take pics today..


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 3, 2008)

Maybe I was just high and noided but there are a few guys and girls dissappearing and that is the end from me ! I do not live in the US so I am not tripping just trying to help !! hahahahaha

Raiderman you are my dude , I would not want anything to happen to you bud !! Nor any of my other RIU FRIENDS !! I am posting pics today of my ladies !!



raiderman said:


> say DK, i signed out , and went to register instead of signing in, and i read the ruIes and stuff, i didnt see shit about no IegaI nuthing. if that guy got in troubIe , he probabIy got it there where he Iives. not a damn forum that has privacy act. in force.wat you think.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Dk when you ordered from attitude,,when did your order post???i ordered on friday with a cc. and it said it posted on 10/1..so im guessing beginning of next week if not today or tommorrow.I got my camera i just need to know hhow to post pics and focus it on the stems so i can show the white hairs..but even if i cant ill still take pics today..


what do you mean when did my order post? are you tracking through USPS? if you do there should be a date that it arrived in the US...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

got my hashpIant seeds to day. one Iooked kind of wite, the rest ,ok.
just my Iast with sensi. thats thier Iost , not mine. AII nine of my
Bmoonshine broke ground in three days,thier aII femin. giad to see that. i wont pic these orange buds again tiII fini. but they are reaIIy resinating reaI big time, i gave them Ieast dose of ching ching during heavy fIowering, they are doing better than thought . theres 2 foot of thik buds on them, but , i remove 30% of my veg. at day 30 ,from the bottom up., takes aIot of energy from the pIant at heavy FIowering.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah i do the same once they start flowering start pickin the leaves off bottom up. that sucks about the hasplants glad the moonshines goin though. hopefully my new pots come today so i can transplant the rest of these. the skywalker look like theyre runnin out of room to grow already


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

nice Iookin PIants. are those dutch passion pIants, thing about DP seeds you can count on them germ. used them countIess of times and rare if one doesnt germ.,,,,greenhouse and big buddah are the exceIIent ,get good germ rat ewith them to


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah the skywalker are fem dp seeds. i got 5 of em from the doc and another 2 from attitude. only growin the 2 of them for now...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

i hope you bumper crop them , hope you do weII.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

a bumper what now??


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah what ????




DKskater75 said:


> a bumper what now??


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey DK, what's up with yesterday's topic on security? No posts from mane in 3 or 4 days.???? Is it still cool here?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 3, 2008)

great plants Dk was good bra?





Hayduke said:


> Hey DK, what's up with yesterday's topic on security? No posts from mane in 3 or 4 days.???? Is it still cool here?


was upstate and chillen. idk if it's cool or not.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

ah mane youre alive. dont scare us like that haha. idk i keep hearin about all these people gone missing? i dont really know what everyones talking about... anyways just transplanted all 9 of my other plants to 2.5gal pots so theyre all set to veg another month or so...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 3, 2008)

who missing?

how long has the harvest been drying?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

idk stoney said a bunch of people are not here anymore... 

harvest will be a week tomorrow already been smokin on it did you see pics of the final weigh?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 3, 2008)

naw i aint even see it.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

ahh page 97 i think?? was just over 17 grams dry...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 3, 2008)

oh ite you smoke some?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> what do you mean when did my order post? are you tracking through USPS? if you do there should be a date that it arrived in the US...


I was tracking royal mail..on royal mail it said its being passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in the u.s...I guess they trying to say they took the money offf my c.c. on the 1st and now they are delivering..I know one thing i will not order express again..It takes the same amount for regular stealth..It already been seven days today and nothing still..well im happy 1 of my white widows are female..I was trying to take pics but i cant get the white hairs..Ill just take some pics to start my journal then get a better camera down the line..One things for sure now..ill have some bud for thanksgiving lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah is not too bad haha still not completely dry though its in a jar now...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

good shit why are you tracking with royal though? their shit is slow as fuck and never updates try and track it with USPS


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

hahahahahaah,seeing ghost,hypotheticaIs.
a bumper crop her in texas means max yieId on your cotton or grow.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

what are you laughing about???


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 3, 2008)

you only track usps after royal mail says it's on it's way and USPS has received the info that a package is coming. Royal mail dont update past the uk.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

when i tried with usps they didnt have nothing on it so i guess ill try tonight /tommor0w morning..out of the 3 that im flowering 1 white widow female,1 purps is male (i saw pods forming at the nodes),my other white widow did not show yet so im hoping for another female..I guess the pollen sacs on the purps was undeveloped i cut that shit as soon as i saw 3 podlike things growing by a node..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah thats what im sayin once it hits the US you can track with them. should be like a week after it gets here...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

Hayduke said:


> Hey DK, what's up with yesterday's topic on security? No posts from mane in 3 or 4 days.???? Is it still cool here?


nah wen stoney mention they can reIease info. from the website


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

they cant unless they are warranted by police...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

and if that the cae=se wy are they having a grow contest,haha.i think its ooI here i kind a got sixth sense about some things, seems cooI to me.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

it says the origin post is delivering to usps..I should have a update tommorow..Im gonna send attitude an email asking them why does it take so long for express if im at the first place it gets shipped to and i ordered express.I can understand 2 weeks for a regular package not no express tho..My next order from them will be tuesday with regular delivery lets see how long that takes..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

right well in that case ill stick around just because your sixth sense hahaha and no one enters that contest shit anyway...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

why would you do regular delivery isnt it only like 5 bucks less?? you think that will get it here faster haha its coming from overseas man what do you expect...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

yea it took mine 9 days to wes tex.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

my first order took two weeks and my second 6 days. both express delivery who the fuck knows...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

i aIways go t-shirt ,under bro.in Iaws name, at po box. haha


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

playin it real safe haha i dont need no stinkin t-shirt though what is it anyways


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah that shit is like 7-10 bucks extra..my other seedbank regular delivery takes 3 days from payment..so i was expecting kind of the same thing with this express shipping.I was gonna order regular shipping so i can see how long it takes for that i doubt if it would take a month..With my luck it probably gets here the same time with regular delivery..Its been over a week already with express and still no seeds...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

its cosidered souveniour t-shirts . its worked twice .. first went jus t and t
its good to get just to see they sent the goods and that extra few buks reIeaves me of getting screwed.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah well i think im done with seeds for a good while anyway haha if i start cloning probably never buy anymore...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

i got enuff seeds any way. shit, i need to deIiver the goods now,ha.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

tshirt thing is smart..but they dont have my size..they must have some small people in there country..the biggest size i saw was large


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

you fat fuck!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

6'2 190 is that fat 2 you???anybody over here will tell you thats a basketball players size..


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

its a ns shirt, its just thier x-Iarge is Iike mens med. i givem away, but not bad for four extra buks. does weII. pIanet skunk is pretty smart steaIth in as a reg Ietter, it was smart ,secure.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

haha im just messin man im 6' 180... still wear large though... marijuana-seeds.nl has the best stealth no doubt


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

those europeans know how to deIiver the goods, smart steaIth.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> haha im just messin man im 6' 180... still wear large though... marijuana-seeds.nl has the best stealth no doubt


 I plan on ordering from them and attitude then i will be done with seeds for a while...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

haha yup you ever order from them before?

here are all the plants in their new pots...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

they"II def. get pIenty big . those orange buds are in 2 gaI. cont,pIenty big.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

damn those orange bud that are almost finished? only 2gal pots the whole way??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

dk how you post pics i already have it on my computer now i need to get it on the site,...how????


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

down where you post a reply click on go advanced then scroll down a bit to manage attachments and upload them there


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 3, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> haha yup you ever order from them before?
> 
> here are all the plants in their new pots...


second picture
left side. from the bottom. second up. what strain is that?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

in FF ocean forest. transpIasnted them after 10 days to 2gaI pots .they were fiminized . the had some herme fIowers and have a few seeds but its 95% resin maker.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

I tried to get pictures of the white hairs but i guess i got to mess with my camera


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

there reaIIy puting on weight.day 44 today.8 2-gaI pots


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

those look sick raider..good stuff cant wait to see how much you yeild


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

there 8 , hope i get 12 t0 14 oz. dry we'II see. one finished earIy ,i guess thier dif. pheno type within the hybrid.butg hese are gonna get heavier. i didnt think much ofem at first. they are 3, 4 and a haIf ft. taII, but fiIIed in niceIy. thanx for the compIment.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> second picture
> left side. from the bottom. second up. what strain is that?


the two on the left are sensi northern lights, two on the right are sensi cali indica


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah they are looking good..12 to 14 oz sounds like more than enuff for me..keep up the good work


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

dk i tryed to take the picture of my female..can you see anything


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

damn cant believe you got those that big in just 2gal pots!! i hope i can get at least an oz per plant in 5gal haha


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah for sure female nice. lets see the whole thing! haha and try with the hps off it comes out better...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

the weed goes down two feet from the top. i hd to bamboo stake them to keep the weight from dropping them


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

haha man how do you get them so damn big?? youre only using 400w right? or 600?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> yeah for sure female nice. lets see the whole thing! haha and try with the hps off it comes out better...


 I took those pictures earlier.lights are off now so the new pics of the whole thing will be up tomorrow along with a journal..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

sounds good. how many in all you got going right now??


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

600, knocking off 30% of the veg at 30 days and reveaI aII budding sites so it can get heavy ,i wasnt sure about these , now kind of impressed. yea defin. soId on buying femin. seeds.they are reaI gIossy from thc reIeasing . i hit them with that ching ching and mineraI water yesterday.
that high phospherous reaIy Iivened them up


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

all together i got 6 plants because i killed the purp male today..2 are flowering while the other 4 are just vegging still..once i find out the sex of the other widow thats when ill put the 4 thats vegging to flower..hopefully they dont take 2 weeks to show like the other ones..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 4, 2008)

i wonder if my NL will start showing soon... and i wonder how big of a difference all the ff nutes will make since all i used on my last one was grow big and tiger bloom. got all 6 for this one as well as some molasses


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2008)

i used regular nutes from the garden shop this time,npk was 20-20-20 and the bloom was npk 5-30-20..Its working good for me now..But i plan on getting coco coir and monkey juice for that or ff soil with ff nutes and some iguana juice


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 4, 2008)

yeah theres so many different nutes out there who knows whats best. i picked up some superthrive the other day when i went to get my soil. dont even know if ill use it though from what ive read it seems like a bunch of hogwash


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2008)

its supposed to be somekind of plant booster for the roots i think..i hear alot of people use it for clones and when they transplant..I was thinking monkey juice because they say its the best for coco coir,and coco coir is cheap 12 dollars for 2 cubic feet..ill just mix it with 16 quarts of perlite and i got a good mix..ff soil will be next on the list with the ff nutes and some iguana juice..youre right its so many nutes who knows what to choose..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 4, 2008)

haha yeah i know i just got it since i was looking around while i was waiting. they have ocean forest for 12 dollars 1.5 bags which is pretty good. i got a 3.5 bag of perlite too and mixed in like 25%...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2008)

did you hear anything good about coco coir???


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 4, 2008)

nope i think they had it though...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2008)

some people says its better than soil


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 4, 2008)

you believe everything people say? haha whatever i just picked up 3 bags of soil think im good for a while...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2008)

i know wat you mean ,i got 200 pounds of it in my garage.ha


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 4, 2008)

200 pounds??? wait thats not that much is it haha how many bags


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2008)

4 pius one opened .it shouI be enuf to do at Ieast 9 three and a haf gaI buckets this hp.try to get a good yieId if possibIe.and do those 9 bIuemoonshine seeds in the same 2 gaI . cont . the ob is in.shouId be enuf soiI.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 4, 2008)

shit i got 4 bags and one big ass bag of perlite i think thats enough for a dozen 5gal...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2008)

yea got 3 bags of the periIi. sitin on top the stack.wen iget these two grows fini. coming up.wont start bak tiII spring. ,march .prob.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 4, 2008)

how come??


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2008)

gets reaI coId here, dont know if temp. may get harder to cotroI .in the garage. i'm hopin for 2 and a haf pounds totaI going into jan. anyway , out of both.start bak in coupIe months.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 4, 2008)

yeah sounds like you got enough haha. shit it gets too hot out here idk if ill be able to grow in summer. winter temps are perfect here even now its still 90...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2008)

damn my winter temps are 60 and lower i can run a 1000 with my door cracked and be good...I got two female white widows.I checked this morning and what do you know i had white hairs everywhere...so far out of the 3 i put to flower 2 w.w. females and 1 purps male..pretty good wouldnt you say so??


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 4, 2008)

2 out of 3? not bad at all haha hope i can get at least 6 out of 10 female... decided to start flowering on the NL and cali indica next weekend and let the rest veg another 3-4 weeks...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2008)

o hydro has heII with his seeds, i think its his water.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 4, 2008)

what the hell are you talking about raider haha


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2008)

yaII taIkin about germ. rate of your grow, and some cant even get them to crak.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 4, 2008)

i think we were talkin about male/female rate but if you say so!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2008)

i know what raider is saying..custom cant even get his seeds to germinate,while we talking about how many females we got...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

well who knows what his problem is haha ive never had any trouble germin except for those damn purple wreck seeds...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah those were probably some old seeds..but they up and going now


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah well half of them at least haha. man this cervantes book is great. the bottom leaves on one of my NL have these little brown spots on them and within 5 mins of reading figured out it was Mg deficiency from the hard tap water and i just have to add some salt to my water for now


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah i gotta get me one of those...which one you got???I went to my local garden store and bought 2 bricks of coco and a 1 gallon bag of perlite to mix and try out..I also bought rootech rooting gel(supposed to be the best),rapid rooter plugs and tray and dome..Now that i got females Im gonna take cuttings off the bottom and see if i can clone it...then i wont have to start from seed again for a while..(after i get my fucking order from attitude...)


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

still no word from attitude? you check USPS yet?? this is the book i got Amazon.com: Marijuana Horticulture: The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Grower's Bible: Jorge Cervantes: Books its great been reading through it the past few weeks... has pretty much everything you will ever need to know haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2008)

usps saying that the origin poster is preparing shipment...Its been 10 days since i used my c.c. and they still saying that..I rather use the extra money for regular stealth instead of express since its taking this long..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

well i think it varies with every order. like i said my first order took two weeks and my second less than 1 so who knows...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah im just waiting on that shit to come..I was looking at more seeds and g13 n.l.xskunk has the same genetics as big bang for 20 dollars more...Im thinking of doing a pick and mix with fem seeds and this will be my last order from them depending on how long they take to ship..I wanted to try barney farms g13 haze.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 5, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> usps saying that the origin poster is preparing shipment...Its been 10 days since i used my c.c. and they still saying that..I rather use the extra money for regular stealth instead of express since its taking this long..


 if you Iive in the deep south or far west u.s. ---10 to 14 days.. and wat you see on the tr and tr, is wat it says to evrybody, go to usps.com and track it from there but theier 3 days behind anyway. just kik bak and wait and youII get your seeds.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah attitude has lots of good pick and mix fems. i got my skywalker, bb, auto ak47 and g13 haze from there...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

raiderman said:


> if you Iive in the deep south or far west u.s. ---10 to 14 days.. and wat you see on the tr and tr, is wat it says to evrybody, go to usps.com and track it from there but theier 3 days behind anyway. just kik bak and wait and youII get your seeds.


then how come i live on the west coast and got them in 6 days?? haha and usps was spot on for me it said arrived in NY 3 days after order and got here 3 days after that... either way its attitude im sure youll get them...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

did you get ya seeds from mj-seeds.nl?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

you talkin to me?? i pmed you about that last week haha


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

for real? damn my bad.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 5, 2008)

might chk those o, never thought about mixing a garden , i kind of thought 
height for some mite be a probIem, some varieties taIIer than the next , ..
on my next grow , thought about doing a pac of b.cheese and a pac of BB. may be get 10 fem. or better.thier both reg seeds. i aIready have them.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah mane was the 25th actually days ago haha might start up some AI soon tho... think i might just start all my fem seeds next go that way ill be sure to have a variety of shit although i think i only got like 10 left...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2008)

man im in the east coast...lmao


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

haha yeah that doesnt make any sense does it


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

postal system is weird.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2008)

nah it dont...well they should be here this week hopefully and i should have my cool tube and everything else i need to have my growroom ready to show..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

nice lets see this shit. my inline and carbon filter scheduled for delivery tomorrow


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

great they really kill the odor

98%activity


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

good shit i hope so. ive been wondering how to set it up tho. i want to run the inline into my hps to cool it and then out the other side into the carbon filter you think thats cool? or would i be better off using my exhuast fan with the filter idk if the hot air is bad for it or not??


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

hot air isn't good for it.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 5, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> usps saying that the origin poster is preparing shipment...Its been 10 days since i used my c.c. and they still saying that..I rather use the extra money for regular stealth instead of express since its taking this long..


I placed my order on the 26th also. They sent out on the 30th. Although I have checked daily, today tracking with usps, says item arrived in NY on 
Oct 1 to customs.

No express, no stealth, used CC. It also took a few days to get confirmation because my e-mail ended up in their spam folder. Does not say has made it through customs or gone past NY.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

it wont say it's past NY, you just get the seeds


----------



## raiderman (Oct 5, 2008)

i vent my cIoset out through the ceiIing , into the attic, which is near the exterior vent to outside. so far i just use frebreeze pIug ins does good. for now. i may need some advice on the carbon scrubber Iater Iike you getting.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2008)

blow in fresh air vent the hot air of the growroom with a fan and filter..air cooled reflector with its own fan


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

yea those febreeze plugins are strong as fuck.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 5, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> it wont say it's past NY, you just get the seeds


Hey Mane, do you recall how long after NY to the ATL?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

shit it was like 3-4days after i saw it was in Ny.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2008)

shit well my order still says its preparing shipment of this order


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> shit well my order still says its preparing shipment of this order


Yea you just gotta wait until it says NY, It might already be there as they are behind on the dates n shit.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 5, 2008)

you cant go by daiIy activity to postaI . one time 9 days, nex time 2 weeks, just see that they are movin and youII getem in a few days.just wait.its easier said than done without trippin.on somethin..ha.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

i cant bring fresh air in or push hot air out the door has to be closed!! so i shouldnt vent the air from my hps through the carbon filter?? is there even any point in cooling my hps if i dont have ducting running outside my closet??


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> it wont say it's past NY, you just get the seeds


mine says it was processed and delievered right to my city and state...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

damn you got good tracking
mines still says Ny


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

why would it be differet for me?? haha weird shit


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

how long will you cure?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

cure what?? the shit i just cut down? well ive already been smokin it so i guess as long as it takes me to finish...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

the bud you just harvested?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah i cut it down last weekend... been over a week now i have it curing in jars. already smoked a few bowls of it...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

wasn't too harsh was it?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

nah its fine. probably if i rolled somethin but out the bong is cool


----------



## raiderman (Oct 5, 2008)

was it pretty good?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

nah not really haha. has almost no smell to it now but it smokes alright and gets the job done


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds good..I ainyt trippin over the seeds..its just when i orederd from the copany with the ak47,white widow and purps it came in 3 days with regular deivery this order from att. been over 11 days now..But i got 2 female white widows so im good..


----------



## raiderman (Oct 5, 2008)

rhino seeds aveged 4 to 7 days from deIivery . but thier out of stock aII the time of my strain.i can wait an extra 2 days ,its no prob.pIanet skunk took 16 days. ive gotten aII orderers ever maiIed , customs got a coup. Iast years but i aint gotten ripped yet,


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

as long as you were high right Dk


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2008)

well you should get better quality from your next batches coming up..


----------



## raiderman (Oct 5, 2008)

++  ==


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2008)

raiderman said:


> ++  ==


 coudnt be put in better words..lmao


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> as long as you were high right Dk


no doubt haha cant wait to see how this new shit tears me up in a few more months... ima have couchlock for life


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

raiderman said:


> ++  ==


haha classic


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2008)

those strains better put you on your ass..now that you already harvested 1 you know how you can make your other 1s better


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

i know all strong ass indicas haha straight knockout shit. but yeah i know im payin super close attention to these ones this time. alrseady went out and got some epsoms salt this morning and watered my NL with it...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2008)

how much epsom salt you add to the gallon??I think im gonna order that book this week with everything else...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

2 teaspoons per gallon. says you can spray it on the leaves too and will help cure it...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah ill be stocking up on some epsom salt as well.any kind you have to buy or regular epsom salt at drugstores would do???Now it says my order arrived at isc ny,ny(u.s.p.s.) 10-2-2008 at 5:16 pm.so I guess my seeds should be here sooner than i think..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

well the book says to get some specifically made for gardening but i couldnt find any. i just got some regular epsoms that you would use to make yourself a bath haha i was wondering what the stuff was actually used for... smells real strong to eucalytus spearmint haha see i told you youd get your beans soon... NY on the 2nd? you should get them today if not then tomorrow...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2008)

yea , good feeIing getting your beans in.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

good feeling knowing i have plenty already haha  and that my inline/carbon filter will be here today!


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 6, 2008)

whytewidow,are you in nyc?..it took 2 weeks for my beans to get here...was wondering..is it ok to let beans try and sprout a little longer??
i put 5 in bubbler and only 1 sprouted to where its out of the RW..what should i do??


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah just keep trying... how long has it been?


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 6, 2008)

its been 5 days..should i toss t ones that didnt sprout or let them go a little longer?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

no way dont toss them. let them go at least a week. have you looked to see if they even cracked at all??


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 6, 2008)

Well i was gonna look in there with a flashlight,but was scared i would damage them or something lol..idk!!..should i look in there??


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

let them go another day or two and if still nothing just take them out and see if they even cracked at all. if not put them in a glass of water or a paper towel any other germ methods and see if that works...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok cool,btw how can i get avatar pic up..im tryna get a pic from comp aand it says internet explorer is not working


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

damn thats the second person that said that same thing haha idk i just went to edit avatar and then uploaded it there saved and it works...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 6, 2008)

IT WAS DOING THIS SAME SHIT WHEN I WANTED TO UPLOAD PICS OF SETUP REMEMBER?
ANYWAY I STARTED A grow joulnal but cant get it in my signature or howeer people be doing it


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

haha man youre just havin problems with everything. well you got something in your sig why cant you just copy and paste the URL of your journal in there?? ima do an update here in a minute ill show you how its done haha


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 6, 2008)

yea copy and past the url.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

alright update for today: Day 37 for the NL, Day 28 for the Cali Indica, Day 24 for Skywalker, and Day 16 for the rest... i plan on flowering the NL and cali indicas this weekend and letting the rest veg another 3-4 weeks or so... my inline fan and carbon filter will be here later on in the day so i will try and get that set up and take pics later...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 6, 2008)

sweet!!...my jack horror sprouted but i think it sprouted upside down..i see the shell of the seed on top o the RW cube lol...always something DK


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

nah thats normal haha the leaves will come up with the shell still on it sometimes...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2008)

ns Iookin pIants dk. Iook Iike they are reaI heaIthy.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 6, 2008)

nice plants diggin the square pots


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 6, 2008)

aight cool,im stll a lil puzzled how come oly 1 seed has sprouted..especially my PPP fems..i hope itjust me and not nirvana or someting.i doubt it


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks raider. yeah they are for the most part. one of the NL has some brown spots on the bottom leaves but i found out it was Mg deficiancy and have been given it some salt water now except now i cant remember if i watered with the salt water or nute water this morning damn it too high already


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

haha yeah thanks mane. just got those on friday had to transplant all 9 of those from the other pots i had em in which were only .75gal. these ones are 2.5gal so they should be good for a month or two veggin figured id get the max amount out of the space i got with the square pots


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

no idea paper... im still a bit puzzled as to why only 6 of my 13 purple wreck seeds would germ? some seeds are just shit i guess...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2008)

2.5 gaI. make pIenty of weed.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

well those are just for vegging haha ima put them in 5gal once i flower...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 6, 2008)

paperfetti said:


> whytewidow,are you in nyc?..it took 2 weeks for my beans to get here...was wondering..is it ok to let beans try and sprout a little longer??
> i put 5 in bubbler and only 1 sprouted to where its out of the RW..what should i do??


 yes sir!!!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah im hoping some time this week to receive those beans..right now i, just focusing on my 2 females i got white hairs everywhere..If i coudnt tell before i can tell now that i got 2 vigorous females..when my aircooled reflector get here these 2 ladys will have the 400 watt to themselves and i wont have to move them back and forth im just gonna leave them in the closet..


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 6, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah im hoping some time this week to receive those beans..right now i, just focusing on my 2 females i got white hairs everywhere..If i coudnt tell before i can tell now that i got 2 vigorous females..when my aircooled reflector get here these 2 ladys will have the 400 watt to themselves and i wont have to move them back and forth im just gonna leave them in the closet..


Got mine today. 10 days, regular shipping. Came royal air mail, shipped 9/30, arrive NYC 10/1, west coast on 10/6.

7 fatty and 3 small.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

well heres my first try at setting up the inline and carbon filter... i just ran the inline in from one side and the carbon filter out the other. this fan is loud as fuck though not cool...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 6, 2008)

it came with carbon already in it?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

isnt it supposed to?? it smells like it and has black shit all over it haha sorry i forgot the pics...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 6, 2008)

some don't come with it.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

well i think this one does... its from htg the inline/carbon combo for $140...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 6, 2008)

oh you got the fan combo ite
does it cool the light good?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

idk i havent tried it yet. ima start flowering this weekend so well see. i didnt know this inline would be so damn loud tho i dont even wanna run it...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 6, 2008)

it's really that loud? 6in fan right?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

not even only a 4in haha. yeah way louder than anything else im runnin, exhaust, evap, fans and all...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 6, 2008)

damn some are loud as fuck, the duct boosters are even louder.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah fuck i might not even use it well see if it cools the light if not ill just run the carbon from my exhaust. wont the cover on the hps keep in a lot of heat anyway??


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 6, 2008)

naw that glass just makes it air-tight.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

damn alright ill have to test it out then


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 7, 2008)

damn that fan is loud..use you duct booster to cool your light and hook that fan to a thermostat with the filter so it only runs to empty out the room when temps are high..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

i think im just going to send it back and get this instead... Panasonic FV-15VQ4 - WAMHomeCenter.com


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 7, 2008)

alright if that works for you...it must have been that bad..I know not to get that fan combo...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 7, 2008)

i got my mounted osciIating fan at www.discounthydro.com and got mine VaIueIine venting fan..came with bracket and screws to mount it


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 7, 2008)

i have a 6 in inline fan.and yea its louder than everything else,but i can live with it


----------



## raiderman (Oct 7, 2008)

you can here mine, but its more of a miId humming sound. as Iong as the brackets are tite, cant vibrate.


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 7, 2008)

yo raider since your on..i have 5 seeds i bubbler right..and 1 has sprouted and seems to be doing very well..another has cracked but hasnt came up from RW cube (i can se it cracked by looking inside with flashlight).they say to turn lights on once u see seeds had sprouted...if i turn on lights wont that damage the seeds that hasnt cracked ye??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 7, 2008)

nah that wont damage them..i did it myself and my seeds just grew with the shell popping right off..


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

naw it wont hurt it like WY said.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 7, 2008)

i dont know if says so he knows.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

yeah should be fine. i guess the fan isnt THAT loud but my closet is like 2 feet from my bed so its kind of annoying haha. anyways i emailed HTG and they said i could return the fan and keep the carbon filter. this other fan im getting is 150 cfm compared to 170 but its a lot quieter and should work almost as well...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 7, 2008)

guys,do i remove the plastic around the RW cube??


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

i dont even know what youre talking about but i would assume yes? haha never used that stuff...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 7, 2008)

cant u use rockwool for soil as well?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

i believe so...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 7, 2008)

well i took the plastic off..i hope it was just my dumb ass mistake


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

proabably... you seem to make a lot of them lol


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 7, 2008)

lmao..indeed,what % should humidity be?

you have to remember i have know idea what im doing!
how come you answer so fast but it says your offline?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

ill try haha um humidity for seedlings around 50%


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 7, 2008)

humidifier got it past 60..ill leave off it at around 40 %


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

60% is better than 40% for now. 40 will be better for flowering. im on invisible mode thats why haha


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 7, 2008)

ok,ill cut humid back on..why in stealth mode like a grow op?..lol
i wanna sorta fix this seed that looks like its curling downward rather than coming to the top..should i just leave it??


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 7, 2008)

DK, I am enjoying reading up on your grow, best of luck!


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

haha idk why not i saw it in the options cant hurt to be safe you never know whos on here...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 7, 2008)

its 2008..if they wanted you..they can get you,seriously..whats ya choice of smoke today,cuz that shit got you paranoid..lmao


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

really how so? well see whos laughin when you get busted


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 7, 2008)

dude,if they wanted to trace anything on this site the feds can track back to every and anybody whoever left a post thread or what have you and tell you which computer your using in your house (trust me)..starting grow journals definately dont keep you discreet were all going down if thats the case ...that damn humidifier pushed temps up to the 80 is that ok??


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

this site doesnt even track ip addresses and in order for them to even do anything like that they would need a warrant first... yes temps are fine up to 85


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Oct 7, 2008)

They don't need a warrant with the "patriot act" in place.


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 7, 2008)

of course they need warrant,but lets say they made a big bust..and they confiscated the dealers comp. and seen all these pics,info etc...thats when the warrant will come in to confiscate RIU's comp towers and what not...i cant believe u think yor safe just because of a feature that the site provides is all im saying


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

when did i ever say i was safe because of this shit lol it doesnt do anything but remove you from the "currently online members" list. of course that would happen then but im talking about them busting you just from looking at this shit and tracking you down...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

browse wit a proxy then.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

already done... Proxify


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 7, 2008)

i think thats probbly the best bet.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

yeah that one doesnt even show up as a proxy if you check your ip address. those other anonymizer programs show up as PROXY SERVER DETECTED haha


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 7, 2008)

i know you dont like rap...but imma stay DOPE BOY DOPE D-D-DOPEBOY FRESH!!!...YEAHHHHHHH!!..LOL
SORRY 420 TIME


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 7, 2008)

I know you dont like rap,but imma stay dopeboy dope d-d-dopeboy fresh..yeaahhhhh!! Lol
sorry 420 time


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 7, 2008)

Sweeet!!..another seed just cracked!..im watching them and i just missed it when it cracked amazing how fast it happend


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

youre just sittin there watchin your seeds arent you haha


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 7, 2008)

Every few its of the blunt i check to see what there doing..lmao


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 7, 2008)

Fuckn pics still not working


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 7, 2008)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> They don't need a warrant with the "patriot act" in place.


Im a few pages behind but they need a warrant for everything..no warrant makes no case..


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

try photo bucket?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by chunkymunkey33 
They don't need a warrant with the "patriot act" in place. 



wyteberrywidow said:


> Im a few pages behind but they need a warrant for everything..no warrant makes no case..


i thought that was just for terrorism and shit haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 7, 2008)

yeah i dont know what this guys talkng bout...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

PATRIOT ACT SECTION 505

Section 505 authorizes the use of what's essentially an administrative subpoena of personal records. The subpoenas require no probable cause or judicial oversight.

Before Patriot, these letters could only be issued against individuals who were reasonably suspected of espionage. But Patriot loosened the standard by allowing the letters to be used against anyone, including U.S. citizens, even if they themselves are not suspected of espionage or criminal activity. These letters may now be issued independently by FBI field offices, rather than by senior officials. And unlike Section 215 warrants, they are not subject to even perfunctory judicial review or oversight.

The records that can be obtained through the letters under Patriot include telephone logs, e-mail logs, certain financial and bank records, and credit reports, on the assertion that such information would be "relevant" to an ongoing terrorism investigation. THEY CANNOT BE USED IN ORDINARY CRIMINAL INVESTIGATIONS. Unlike 215, no court ordernot even a rubber-stamped orderis required. Those forced to turn over records are gagged from disclosing the demand.

i dont think we have anything to worry about unless any of you guys happen to be terrorists...


----------



## JetSet (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't think terrorists are real interested in growing marijuana lol If the terrorists are Islam then it's against their religion to use marijuana anyway..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

well see there you go haha just dont go blowin any buildings up and growin at the same time... wait dont blow up buildings anyway...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 7, 2008)

whats the size of your flower tent again?are you flowering in the homebox xs??i think i have to get 1 so i can pack more plants..i want to use another 400 or a 250..


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

400w is pushin iy wy, its only a 2x2x4 i do 400 and a 250 in one of each and it's kind of a waste of light unless you shooting for 100w per sq. ft.

ps; and fuck all that gov't shit they gonna have to prove that's my ip.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

prove its your ip and then prove that you were the one using it haha but yeah wyte i just use the XS for veg. the other half of my closet is for flowering its 3x5 no tent just floor space...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 8, 2008)

damn i gotta do something about light leakage,im thinking about getting a growtent with vent ports already.The closet i have now has no holes so i gotta cut it and i dont want it to breakdown..lmao...I could use the closet to veg then get a tent to flower in,but then i would have to hold on getting the cooltube..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 8, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> 400w is pushin iy wy, its only a 2x2x4 i do 400 and a 250 in one of each and it's kind of a waste of light unless you shooting for 100w per sq. ft.
> 
> ps; and fuck all that gov't shit they gonna have to prove that's my ip.


 my closet now is 2x2x6 so its just 2 feet higher tahts why i didnt put the 400 in yet..I figured it will get too hot but i might have to take a bullet this grow...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Oct 8, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah i dont know what this guys talkng bout...


 
Here are a couple links for you...

Senate Renews Patriot Act - Cannabis.com Forums Message Boards - Medical Marijuana, Cannabis Club, Dispensary, News

The Seattle Times: Local News: Marijuana smuggling case first local use of Patriot Act provision

Making a Meth of the PATRIOT Act: Legislative mission creep will turn runny noses and lobster fishing into terrorist acts - Reason Magazine

Marijuana News - US NC: Editorial: Drug Rules Slipped Into Patriot Act

there's more info out there, you just have to find it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks for that but i really dont care about it no offense..


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Oct 8, 2008)

Then why would you make a comment like that?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 8, 2008)

because they are not locking me up without a warrant..they need the man behind the photo but who is in a photo..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Here are a couple links for you...
> 
> Senate Renews Patriot Act - Cannabis.com Forums Message Boards - Medical Marijuana, Cannabis Club, Dispensary, News
> 
> ...


so what do people posting info about the patriot act on marijuana sites have to do with anything? all those talked about were smuggling and money laundering... how does this relate to us again?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

don't shit relate to me until I'm charged or I see a warrant in my face.
they gotta go thru RIU and then thru me, and if they get thru RIU they aint getting thru me.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah i was just trying to figure out what those links had to do with anything...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

you in cali Dk right?


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 8, 2008)

dk,did ureport me or some ish?..why is a name in the reputation area on my RIU page and it says warrant fuck...i dont get it


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 8, 2008)

yo mane all these pics u be posting..no grow??


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

what pics i be postin?

naw no grow until I'm straight.


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 8, 2008)

you change ya avatar pic like every other ay..lol...and straight from what..you caught up?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

oh i'm just trying to keep it different, a new blunt will be up tonight proly let me girl roll it this time.

i wouldn't call it caught up, but I'll be straight tho.


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 8, 2008)

thats whats up..good luck..i see my seed have craced,but 1 looks like its eiher growing downward or something...dont know what to do


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

germin in paper towel or already in grow medium?
root grows down ,green plant comes it


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah mane im in cali, no paper i didnt report you lol?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

get a med card


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Oct 8, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> so what do people posting info about the patriot act on marijuana sites have to do with anything? all those talked about were smuggling and money laundering... how does this relate to us again?


I posted it because you guys were talking about needing a warrant and I said they don't need one because of the patriot act.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

but they do need one... didnt you read the post i wrote about how that only relates to terrorism...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 8, 2008)

so whats that on my page DK..i got 1 from AL B. FUCT too


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

thats a good thing man haha the rep system...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Oct 8, 2008)

Did you read any of the links I posted? It proves that terrorism has become a very broad term so that they can do things like that.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

that would be your reputation paper and you are on a distinguished road lol. 

ps this bowl got me trippin right now(no more game blunts left)
you got a bowl Dk?


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 8, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> germin in paper towel or already in grow medium?
> root grows down ,green plant comes it


 im using the newb STEALTH HYDRO setup..and there in RW cubes..im so nervous cause something usually goes wrong when i wanna try something.lol..but everything is going pefect and its freaking me out


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

yes chunky i read them all. the only things i came across were money laundering and smuggling, which dont really seem to be that close to cultivating... 

yeah was thinkin about a club card but shits expensive and it still only lets you grow 6 plants haha yeah i got a bowl havent used it in ages since i got my bong


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 8, 2008)

AHHH DK,gave ya boy some love YEAAAAH!!!


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

only $200 for a year, 
you can grow more than six you just cant get caught.


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 8, 2008)

Me and mane are the only blunt smokers here


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

paperfetti said:


> im using the newb STEALTH HYDRO setup..and there in RW cubes..im so nervous cause something usually goes wrong when i wanna try something.lol..but everything is going pefect and its freaking me out


oh ite
no nutes yet bra.


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 8, 2008)

dont know why,but i di put 6 teaspoons of grow big and nectar sweetner


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

they have no foliage or root system so those nutes will kill em.
you want to feed once they have they first set of true leaves(bladed) and working on the 2nd set.

Go 1/4 strength of wat the bottle says bra.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

huh i didnt give anyone no love? haha yeah havent smoked a blunt in forever well a couple months anyway. if im rollin anything its gunna be a J haha grow more than 6 but dont get caught?? hows that any different from what im doing now...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 8, 2008)

lmao..i was gona say the sae thing...why get card if still gona be illegal
mane ass hit that bowl 1 to mant...lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

so i can buy 8ths for 80 bucks from the club??


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

so you can get the good strain clones n serve the clinics if you wanna do that.
like bubba kush etc. that are clone only


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

nah rather keep my shit on the DL got all the strains i need anyway hah


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

i feel you bra


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 8, 2008)

ok 420 time!!.. i cant wait till the day i can say ill never buy an 8th again..lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

420 time?? its 140 here...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

east coast


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah still thats 440... hes a bit late haha


----------



## raiderman (Oct 8, 2008)

Ioaded dragon just got his internet turned off.haha, thats wy no contact.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

well there we go everyone accounted for haha


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

people think that shit free.


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 8, 2008)

...damn it must really suck for other people for me to be this cool

anybody wanna toke


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 8, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> they have no foliage or root system so those nutes will kill em.
> You want to feed once they have they first set of true leaves(bladed) and working on the 2nd set.
> 
> Go 1/4 strength of wat the bottle says bra.


damn!! So my seedlings e going to die??
1 has sprouted and she is looking gorgeous...dont tell me shes gone leave me soon.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

not die but you shouldn't be using nutes this early.
gtsp sounds like a lot to how many gallons of water was that in? 6?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

you gave your seedlings nutes...?


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 8, 2008)

YES 6 GALLON,all my seed have cracked now,but some are moving slower than others
lmao...yeah i put 6 teaspoons of grow big


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

that sounds like what the bottle says(1tsp per gallon) so that would be full strength and that's was tooo much,

for seedlings you wait until they working on the second leave set then go with 1/4 strength of what the bottle says, 
go even lower if you feel 1/4 will be too much.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah you dont wanna use that stuff until a few weeks in haha if anything big bloom might be alright... is 2tsp per gal tho so he only used half...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 8, 2008)

its says 2 teaspoons per gallon,so hat why i did 1...my comp. is fucked..im mad mane post pics like a porn site and i cant post 1 nw pic..it worked for me 1 time
i wonder if this nectar sweetner actually works...you playing poker DK?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

post pics like a porn site haha man why cant you upload pics? im sure youre doin somethin wrong...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

you using firefox?
ahaha porn star

try 1/2tsp if it says 2 so that's 25% nutrient strength.


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 8, 2008)

this is exactly what i do...click go advanced,then manage attach...then brows..open pic and then hit upload...my comp. has a virus on it..maybe thats why


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

haha yeah that could do it man dont you have any security or spyware progs to clean your shit out??


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

fuck that blows
does photobucket do it too?


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 8, 2008)

ohh boy some more BS...the temps in the box now ae at like 84.5...with humidity at like 60+ %...im scared with temps that high..i have the same fan as dk i thnk..bathroom fan (Nutone Bath Fan),but how do i set that up to bring moe air in?..isnt that what i need to bring temps down??


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 8, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> haha yeah that could do it man dont you have any security or spyware progs to clean your shit out??


 dude,ive been around in circles tryin to get the decent spyware/adware bullshit and ended up spending like 120 bucks (thats the price for 2 comp.) and my comp. is still acting weird..dont know shit about whats the good programs out there.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

84 isn't bad 85 is the max for optimal growth.


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 8, 2008)

let me try something differet,MIGHT BE XTRA WORK,BUT FUCK IT


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

i just use my nutone fan inside the tent when it has to be closed up to keep air circulating otherwise the temps will hit 90... how do you have it set up now? 

this is what i use for spyware... Ad-Aware 2008 Free - Lavasoft


----------



## raiderman (Oct 8, 2008)

i saw a deaI at attitude seeds where they are giving away 2 feminized seeds for every 75.00 ,durban poison, northern Iites. thinkin about puting bak a pac of bIueberry skunk FIying dutchman seeds.are fIying dutchman good.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

they trying to stay ontop the seed-game


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

shit they just given away power skunk now?? says no purchase required haha and yeah like 1 of each of those randoms for every $40 or so...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 8, 2008)

that feminized B.berry skunk Iook Iike a good one.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah looks like good some shit for you haha one of these days i wanna get me some stargazer


----------



## raiderman (Oct 8, 2008)

just in case anything ,, Iike to have a few extra pacs to start seedi ng if it got Iike that.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

so i just realized today that my last plant i just harvested i flowered the first half of it with all these cool spectrum CFLs thats im using for vegging now haha. i got the HPS like halfway through flowering and finished the last few weeks with that. would the cool spectrums have even done anything in flower?? i wonder how much more ill get using HPS the whole time...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 8, 2008)

it'II reaIIy pac the bud weight on them, hps is the best you can get.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

i know i just figured i had used warm CFLs to flower but i dont even have any of those haha and still got 17g so hopefully an oz per plant at least this time...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 8, 2008)

hps Iamps are the best for fIowering is because thier coIor is as the faII time sky,harvest season, (amber) wich induses fIowering fast and contin..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

you think i should wait til these show preflowers first or just start flowering this week?? its been almost 6 weeks maybe ill let them go 7...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 8, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> shit they just given away power skunk now?? says no purchase required haha and yeah like 1 of each of those randoms for every $40 or so...


yeah i just got my seeds today,and then i look on there site and they giving it away for free why they didnt send me a pack??Well i plan on getting the red deisel this time and ill just get the free power skunk..

wait till they show preflowers,unless you dont have nothing in there then flower some..


----------



## raiderman (Oct 8, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> you think i should wait til these show preflowers first or just start flowering this week?? its been almost 6 weeks maybe ill let them go 7...


wenever your ready to fIower, use the hps cIean through 8 weeks.if your using air cooIed Iites, drop it down to 10 inches after the third week of 
fIowering , best growth.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah thats what im debating whether to wait for preflowers or not. ive read that its better to wait but others say it doesnt matter and dont have any problems hmmm


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 9, 2008)

in my opinion its better to wait so your plants are fully mature(more potent)and your males if any would not be able to pollinate your females


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 9, 2008)

everything sems to be ok...just 1 seed ha cracked but hasnt shown any new growth..is that a bad seed?..its been cracked for 2 days
P.S.-1st pic is of my seed exp. in backyard..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

shit well its about time haha. what lights are you using again? i think they need to be lowered that one looks pretty stretched already


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 9, 2008)

full spec cfls..i had to get something to prop it up higher lights couldnt go any lower..how about now?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

well just expect them to stretch for a bit if they cant go any lower i have mine like an inch away haha


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 9, 2008)

yea i put some more of my od records underneath to make setup higher,so it just about an inch away as well..lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

nice. just make sure thats not too close for the warm ones...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 9, 2008)

ill keep a close eye...WAIT!,what about the 1 seed that cracked and still no new growth?...what do you make of that?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

um just leave it be i guess. make sure it stays wet. it might sprout it might not you never know...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 9, 2008)

stealth hydro bulbs paper?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

stealth hydro bulbs?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 9, 2008)

those are stealth hydroponics lightbulbs I think.... 
I know I got those red spectrum ones paper got.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

oh... um whats so stealth about them


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 9, 2008)

nothing thats the name of da site


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

oh haha alright then. my ppm meter stopped working what the fuck


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 9, 2008)

is it calibrated?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah it came calibrated. it wont turn on or nothin tho


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 9, 2008)

dead battery proly.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah thats all i can think but i havent had it long and barely used it...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 9, 2008)

i know i was wondering how long u had it and how frequently u used it


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

like 2 months... and once or twice a week whenever i water with nutes...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 9, 2008)

da fuck used that litttle and it's gone, got to be the battery and weak ass battery at that...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

i know what else unless its just busted. takes those tiny ass circle batteries too gotta go buy those now...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 9, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> oh... um whats so stealth about them


 nothing thats just the name of the company...i was gonna start out with those bulbs than found the 400 watt to be cheaper..Dk you have feminised g13 nlxskunk right???when you gonna pop those seeds??I want to see how those grow compared to big bang they are the same genetics..


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 9, 2008)

those are a bitch to find


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 9, 2008)

what is????


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 9, 2008)

little batteries


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 9, 2008)

if its the batteries the scale take i usually go to a watch store but order them off the internet..its probably a defective meter..call whoever you got it from and see what they say..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

nah but it was working fine for a few months. they have those batteries at most stores dont they?? i dont have nlxskunk wyte only g13 haze, and nlxbb...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 9, 2008)

yea should just a bitch to find.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

in the battery section?? haha anyways i think its just fucked up its on now but reading like 2000 and 500 just for my tap water...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 9, 2008)

need to be re-calibrated,


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah but i dont know how? it says calibrated with NaCl on the back...?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

update for today: NL - Day 40, Cali Indica - Day 32, Skywalker - Day 28, Purple Wreck, G13 Haze - Day 18. ive been giving the NL and Cali 1/2 amounts of grow big and big bloom, no nutes for the others yet. im still debating whether to start flowering the NL and cali this weekend or wait another week or so what you guys think? they look big enough or wait for preflowers? also anyone know whats up with the leaves on one of my skywalkers? its turning kinda yellow/brown from the inside out. i cant seem to identify it with anything... oh and did i get the right molasses??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 9, 2008)

call the people you got it from and tell them you think its defective..

Flower those calis and northern..wait for preflowers on the purple wreck and g13


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

say its defective instead of figuring out how to calibrate it? seems rather lazy haha yeah im definetly waiting at least another 3 or 4 weeks on the 9 in the tent, just dont know whether its worth waiting for the NL to show preflowers or just start flowering, i think they look big enough, almost a foot and i am running out of smoke haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 9, 2008)

so then put them to flower then if you are runnig out smoke..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

well im going to run out either way 17grams isnt going to last me 2 months haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 9, 2008)

well in that case start flowering now...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 10, 2008)

yo DK,the 1 sedling that was stretching..its lik leaning over now..will it straighten out late on? or what should i do?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2008)

nice Iookin pIants dk . nice setup too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 10, 2008)

paperfetti said:


> yo DK,the 1 sedling that was stretching..its lik leaning over now..will it straighten out late on? or what should i do?


 well if you gonna use soil put the soil good enuff to make it stand up straight..but put the light closer so it could straighten up...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2008)

if it is growing good , go by your garden suppIy center, and get some bamboo stakes.i had to stake aII mine up after a month of fiowering.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 10, 2008)

i dont think he needs a bamboo stake yet maybe like a straw or something haha. just find something to hold it up straight for now i thought you lowered your lights??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 10, 2008)

so are you gonna flower those nls and calis???


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah couple more days probably ill wait for my new fan to get here...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 10, 2008)

new fan? bigger one?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 10, 2008)

nah quiter one haha. that inline i got was super loud remember...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 10, 2008)

you gettin the new fan from htg??are they gonna credit you or give you the money back for the other fan??????


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 11, 2008)

nah i got that panasonic one i posted a few pages back. its 150cfm and .6sones if you know what that is haha anyway means its super quiet. i emailed HTG they said they would give me $85 back for the fan and i could keep the carbon filter... in other news i think i got some preflowers on one of my NL  not 100% positive yet but i think i see two little pistols. we should know by morning...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 11, 2008)

thats sounding good..nls are still vegging and they started showing preflowers..mine been vegging for about 2 months now and still no preflowers..but the ones i have flowering are getting white hairs making my plants look like dandilions..lmao...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 11, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> i dont think he needs a bamboo stake yet maybe like a straw or something haha. just find something to hold it up straight for now i thought you lowered your lights??


i did lower lights..i guess it started leaning cuz of how streched it was b4 i coud lower them.
i used a toothpick and a tie thingy to hold her up...her new name is toothpick boo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 11, 2008)

damn a little early to be getting supported dont ya think???


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 11, 2008)

shit man do what you gotta do. if its fallin over you gotta do somethin not just gunna leave it to die haha


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 11, 2008)

yea whyte..im a little worried..seems like there stretching still and i got the light right on them


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 11, 2008)

nah the other 2 look alright they should be fine...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 11, 2008)

your stealth mode is freaking me out..lol..you here,your not here...i mean damn!..aight cool as long as #1 doesnt look like its stretching bcuz that 1 was the last to hatch and its pass #2 (which i think is just the cutest little thing)


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 11, 2008)

you only got 3plants going?
you got 3lights right?


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 11, 2008)

nah 4,5,6 has seed in there...4 is sprouting..5 IDK what its doing DK said to leave it for now so i did...and 6..i just put a seed in there the other day..was originally only going to do 5 cuz ive read on here somewhere that even though it has 6 holes the resvoir is 6 gallons but it would do 5 plants nicely rather than 6..what do you think?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah i know im mysterious like that haha your other 3 still not doin anything huh??


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 11, 2008)

is this female?..probably horrible pic to tell,but imma try and help you,to help me..lol
i see these little white hairs that people are saying is the way to tell if its female (but not sure if its actually that)..and there all over the plant i guess one would say "bud sites"..if it is im bringing her inside tonight





my hairs are like that but not as long..so i guess i do have female


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah cant tell from those pics man sounds like female tho...


----------



## LonghornFan (Oct 11, 2008)

She looks hermie to me...Anyone else agree?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 11, 2008)

thats not his plant bro...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 11, 2008)

paperfetti said:


> nah 4,5,6 has seed in there...4 is sprouting..5 IDK what its doing DK said to leave it for now so i did...and 6..i just put a seed in there the other day..was originally only going to do 5 cuz ive read on here somewhere that even though it has 6 holes the resvoir is 6 gallons but it would do 5 plants nicely rather than 6..what do you think?


i'd 6 before i did 6 big plants.
i only do 3-4 big one's and 6 little one's in the rubbermaids.


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 11, 2008)

DK,what if i trimmed down some of the fan leaves so the plant can put more energy into the bud sites...does that make sense?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 11, 2008)

nope plant takes in energy through the leaves and gives it to the bud sites. terrible idea haha


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 11, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> i only do 34- big one's .


what does that mean? 34-


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 11, 2008)

3-4 my bad


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 11, 2008)

yo mane,i think i got tall strains not sure,but how do i keep it to were its not going to be crazy in there as far as space if they get to be tall,basically how do i keep them at a preferred height?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 11, 2008)

tying down topping when they are bigger.
you just stretched lil one's right now, just bury the rock wool more to cover up the stem more, then you'll have more space.

i'd do a Sea of Green with them


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 11, 2008)

al b. fuct told me cant really sog w/o an hps...i have a 600 hps and a homebox s 
i was gonna set this up for 2 mother plants...dont think i can get 3 DWC buckets in there


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 11, 2008)

oh ojay so you'll have mother's and the 6plants system


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 11, 2008)

whos journal is this again? haha man i can tell if these are pistols on my NL cant find me a damn magnifying glass or anything


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 11, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> whos journal is this again? haha man i can tell if these are pistols on my NL cant find me a damn magnifying glass or anything


ha 
you can get one at the walmart. take a lense out of something idk.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 11, 2008)

i know i been lookin cant find shit haha ill get one later. pretty sure they pistols tho there are 4 of those little things that look kinda like pistols on each node but the 5th one up has 2 more coming out inbetween could be leaves but dont look like it...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 11, 2008)

lmao..sorry DK..your right,but i was gonna switch out lights..put CFL in small homebox for VEGG and put 600 hps. in the one you see planters in and take maybe clone like 8-9 at a time cuz its only 600 wats..do you think thats enough light for 8 planters?..or can i use all 12 holes with just 600??..lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah thats plenty man. pretty much the same setup i got goin but with 400w and i got 13 plants right now...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 11, 2008)

wow!..so i can actually fill in ALLL 12 holes?...the growers life is pretty amazing 
ahhhhhh more bud!
another thing TOOTHPICK BOO has a very,very light shade of black on her leaves..is this ok?..she doesnt look like she's coming down with anything..just wondering


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 11, 2008)

haha well yeah i got enough room to flower 12 plants in a 3x5 ft space and 400w is recommended for 4x4 so basically the same. i have 13 vegging right now so ill probably only get like 8 or 9 females to flower...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 11, 2008)

when should i change more water..has a little fish tank kinna smell in there..its not ridiculous or anything


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 11, 2008)

no idea man i do soil...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 11, 2008)

-ok,what about the really light shade of black on toothpick boo?

-im getting pissed off,because i cant figure out how to setup so that all 12 bubblers can get light from CFL


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 11, 2008)

i have no idea can you take a pic?? i wouldnt worry about it seedlings just come up weird sometimes...


----------



## Styl!st07 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey whats up DK

Forgive me for not reading all 101+ pages. Damn this thing blew up sine the last time i was here. My finger wood be numb by now.lol

Keep up the good growing brotha.......................


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 12, 2008)

haha yeah no problem. theres a lot of random chatter in here if you didnt notice newest pics are page 141


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 14, 2008)

ok,im a believer in the green thumb..my plants are looking tasty..so heres my prob. i wanna get all 12 pods filled up but what can i do to make this work for all 12? (lights/fans etc.)..i was thinking of maybe just getting another dual spec light (cfl) and hang right over 2nd bubbler..if u guys think that will be ok..please let me knoe..i love you guys..YOUR ABOUT TO CHANGE MY LIFE!!..thanx for any help in advance

P.S. DK,my biggest plant has like a yellow dot on 1 of its leaves..didnt think much of it as you said seedlings are weird sometime,but now today i see its getting more little yellow specs on same leaf..ANY THOUGHTS?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 14, 2008)

nah just leave them be man you stressin too much haha. if you want to get more lights in there for all 12 just try and shoot for 3000 lumens per sq foot and you should be fine...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 14, 2008)

3k pr sq ft. i gotchu...now new topic...water in resevoir has a nasty white coating floating on top of water im going to change water..is it ok to start giving nutes yet plants are exactly 2 weeks old..im going to get rid of that nasty water for naow (no nutes),but will it be ok to add nutes later?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah you should be fine. but like i said idk about all that hydro shit haha. i wait about 3 or 4 weeks before nutes but i dont think it hurts to start them earlier...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 14, 2008)

Update for today: NL - Day 45, Cali Indica - Day 36, Skywalker - Day 32, Purple Wreck and Haze - Day 22. I gave the NL and Cali the first shot of open seasame on sunday and will start flowering as soon as my new inline gets here hopefully in a day or two. I started the others on grow big and big bloom also. i hope i dont run out of room in my homebox tho these wrecks are growin like crazy haha some twice as big as others and they all started at the same time. anyways on with the pics... i tried to take some of the pistols on the NL if you can see them!


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 14, 2008)

yea i can see em


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 14, 2008)

good then its not just me haha 1 down 9 to go...


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 14, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> Update for today: NL - Day 45, Cali Indica - Day 36, Skywalker - Day 32, Purple Wreck and Haze - Day 22. I gave the NL and Cali the first shot of open seasame on sunday and will start flowering as soon as my new inline gets here hopefully in a day or two. I started the others on grow big and big bloom also. i hope i dont run out of room in my homebox tho these wrecks are growin like crazy haha some twice as big as others and they all started at the same time. anyways on with the pics... i tried to take some of the pistols on the NL if you can see them!


Wow! everyone looks real healthy! very nice job!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah if you know what you are looking for you can see them plain..good stuuf dk...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks guys i just hope i dont run out of room in my tent haha all of them are growing outward instead of upwards!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 14, 2008)

try to tieing them down so you can keep it growing within the pot..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 14, 2008)

tying them down?? or tying them up haha i have plenty of room height wise just not enough width


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 15, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


DKskater75 said:


> Update for today: NL - Day 45, Cali Indica - Day 36, Skywalker - Day 32, Purple Wreck and Haze - Day 22.
> 
> 
> ... i tried to take some of the pistols on the NL if you can see them!


 . . . . fuckin *"A"* DK, these babies look beautiful. The leaves look sooooo succulant 

.
. .





. .
.

I can see the pistols on the NL
.
. .





. .
.


. . . . have a good day


~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 15, 2008)

haha thanks snakes. yeah those wrecks are growin like crazy. some of the leaves are bigger than enitre other plants haha. my fan is scheduled for delivery today so hopefully i can get that set up and begin flowering tonight


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 15, 2008)

damn DK..so tasty!!!


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 15, 2008)

what do u make of this?(pic 1 yellow spots on 1 leaf)..if u can see pic 2 it has sprouted out of RW cube,but there are no leaves on it (just the stick with no leaves)..wtf??


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 15, 2008)

no idea man i wouldnt worry about it if its just that one leaf. and i cant see a thing in that second pic is it invisible??


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 16, 2008)

if you look good..you can see its just a stick coming up without the 2 little leaves on it when they start normally


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 16, 2008)

well yeah thats how theyre supposed to look at first. but i still dont see anything...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 16, 2008)

ok another pic..it got bigger


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 16, 2008)

I can't see that last pic paper.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 16, 2008)

ok i can almost see that one try one more time haha. get the black in the background duhhhh


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 16, 2008)

OK again!! lol
well atleast u can see the stem..point is..where the hell are the 2 leaves??


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 16, 2008)

still kinda blurry but better haha it looks like the shell might still be on top is it?? if not the leaves will come out soon dont worry about it


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 17, 2008)

whered everyone go?? sure got quiet around here... well anyways an update for today: NL - Day 48, Cali Indica - Day 38, Skywalker - Day 34, Purple Wreck and Haze - Day 24. decided to start flowering the NL and Cali on sunday. both been given two feedings of open seasame and one more tomorrow. the others ive been giving half dosage of grow big and big bloom for now. the wrecks are growin like nuts as you can see its hard to tell which leaves go to which plants haha hopefully theres enough room in there for a few more weeks. also went to the grow shop yesterday well a few times actually haha long story i finally found the right glass covering for my hps and got that all set up. took some pics of that as well as everthing else now that my setup is FINALLY done shit how many times have i said that?? anyways on with the show...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 17, 2008)

some great fat indicas you got there


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 17, 2008)

why thank you sir... when should i start using these excellofizz things?? and the molasses?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 17, 2008)

start right into flower or a week after/

you can start molasses anytime


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 17, 2008)

really i thought you use molasses just the last few weeks of flowering?? and i got 15 of those pucks so i figure i can use half of one every other day and be good for 60 days so yeah ill probbaly wait a week


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 17, 2008)

people use molasses at the very atart of flower some do wait until the last couple of weeks.

I used to wait until i saw major hairs


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 17, 2008)

alright i think ill wait a few weeks. i got enough of it anyways the first bottle i ordered leaked all over the place so dude sent me another one for free haha even though the first bottle was still basically full...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 17, 2008)

yo im sorry..i really didnt want to ask this dumb repeated question,but i really dislike the search feature on here...maybe im using it wrong...but how long do you vegg? 2months or longer


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 17, 2008)

i think the search on here is busted man if you wanna search something just go to google and add "rollitup" to the end of whatever thats what i do it works. you can veg however long you want some people just go a couple weeks others 2 months or more. i think its better to wait until the plant is mature and showing preflowers before starting to flower but you dont have to. im starting flower on mine this weeked theyre 7 and 6 weeks right now...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 17, 2008)

whats preflowering?...YO!!..i almost forgot...the seed i was telling you about that looked upside down??..well it was literally!!
i easily tried to remove it and turn it right side up..and plant it and it died...(horns playing),what do u make of that??


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 17, 2008)

pistols or balls showing up in veg


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 17, 2008)

when you can just barely start to see whether the plant is going to be male or female. you will either see two little pistols start to come out or ball sacs starting to form


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 17, 2008)

i was going to say when your able to sex the plant is pre flowering..im learning


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 18, 2008)

when you sex the plant you are making it show pre flowers by puttin it on a 12-12 light cycle.preflowers are the signs of sex..


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 18, 2008)

i need someone to help me create a s.o.g. setup or any method that will give me bud on a 2 or 3 week time span on realatively small scale...now i wanna get all 12 pods poppin...money is funny now but i was hoping someone can help me wit blueprint of it all...and hopefully i dont have to buy anything else

starting 1st i have the home box xl wit the 3 plants u guys seen,that i plan on switching lights (600 watt hps) once i start to see PREFLOWERING .Now heres where i kinna get stuck so ill tell what the initial plan was
i have (3) but was only going to use (2) DWC buckets for (2) moms and put them in the home box xl,but now i dont want to keep moms because i hear (could be wrong) that i dont need to house moms to do S.O.G method.So now i wanna utilize my mistic cloner instead (everything i got is from the newb shop "stealth hydro") in the homebox s i have in my basement and use the Dual spec cfl's im running now for them..so i was thinking of maybe taking ONLY (2) cuttings from the plants thats growing now when there in preflower (is that too late to take cuttings or when is good?) every 2 weeks till last bubbler is filled..my question is the way my setup is "POSITIONED" will the 600 hps cover both bubblers?...and is this a setup that will work for SOG?..if not what can i do to get it right?

P.S. Im going to mylar the white plastic..i dont care of it hasnt been proven that mylar is better than that plastic,to me all that silver i be seeing in you guys setup just makes me feel like it would work so much better,so mylar it is...

Once again i love you dudes (no homo),imma bit high right now..but its true


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 18, 2008)

you are good...no worries your 600 will do fine.you can take cuttings from your plant when it has branches long enuff to produce cuttings..


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 18, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> you are good...no worries your 600 will do fine.you can take cuttings from your plant when it has branches long enuff to produce cuttings..


 im sorry im slow elaborate a little if u can..is there an age time to when is a good time or literally when i fel branches are long enough?


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 18, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> whered everyone go?? sure got quiet around here... well anyways an update for today: NL - Day 48, Cali Indica - Day 38, Skywalker - Day 34, Purple Wreck and Haze - Day 24. decided to start flowering the NL and Cali on sunday. both been given two feedings of open seasame and one more tomorrow. the others ive been giving half dosage of grow big and big bloom for now. the wrecks are growin like nuts as you can see its hard to tell which leaves go to which plants haha hopefully theres enough room in there for a few more weeks. also went to the grow shop yesterday well a few times actually haha long story i finally found the right glass covering for my hps and got that all set up. took some pics of that as well as everthing else now that my setup is FINALLY done shit how many times have i said that?? anyways on with the show...


DAMN DK!!!! you have a seriously green thumb. Amazing!

I sure would feel better if you got a power strip to replace the ground adapter, 3 outlet splitter, and little extension cord!


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 18, 2008)

haha thanks hayduke. i know i know about all the wires but in order to get a power strip back there i would still have to run an extension cord to it since there are no outlets in the closet (duh) i have more wires hiding behind the ballast too dont worry haha and i have some things that are two pronge some that are three and my hps and inline are on switches so i dont really want to go back and rewire it all!!


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 18, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> when you sex the plant you are making it show pre flowers by puttin it on a 12-12 light cycle.preflowers are the signs of sex..


I hear about plants showing sex while in veg as they have been vegged to maturity. Due to space and time, I would like to see sex earlier. 

So can I throw them under 12/12 until I see sex and then back to veg, with out a major slowdown? Is this how people avoid cloning males? How early can it be done?

Thanks in advance and sorry to DK about the hijack!


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah i think its better to wait until the plants are mature before flowering them. does switching them to 12/12 even make them show right away?? i know raiderman vegs for a few weeks then 12/12 for a week or two then back to veg. he says it works fine sounds strange to me haha hijack all you want like i really care


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 18, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> haha thanks hayduke. i know i know about all the wires but in order to get a power strip back there i would still have to run an extension cord to it since there are no outlets in the closet (duh) i have more wires hiding behind the ballast too dont worry haha and i have some things that are two pronge some that are three and my hps and inline are on switches so i dont really want to go back and rewire it all!!


Understand. I also need an extension cord, as long as it is the same gauge wire or larger it is good. Make sure none of the extension cords are getting hot from the current. Grounded extension cord to grounded power strip, then all of the non-grounded little stuff. I feel better.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 18, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> yeah i think its better to wait until the plants are mature before flowering them. does switching them to 12/12 even make them show right away?? i know raiderman vegs for a few weeks then 12/12 for a week or two then back to veg. he says it works fine sounds strange to me haha hijack all you want like i really care


A cutting will definitely flower right away, GK in his book grew a seed for 16 days before switching photo period, then 16 days to show sex.

raiderman's shit looks good might try that rather than take up space and love with males. I will find a place for the males to get some pollen!


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 18, 2008)

i had to get a 16gauge extension cord to connect my new fan which is 18g but i couldnt find any 18g cords for some reason?? i have my hps wired straight to an outlet so thats not a problem. then i have my 8 cfls (4 cords, 4 socket splitters) as well as my two little fans and inline and exhaust... so 8 things running on two different extension cords to one outlet too much? i should really know these things if im going to be an electrician haha


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hmm, depends on how many amps that outlet and part of the house can take.
probably a 15amp or a 20amp.

if you haven't flipped anything yet then there's no problem.

You should get a surge protector though.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 18, 2008)

i know i think i should but shits been running good for like two months so i think its fine. pretty sure its a 20amp ill go check. i just dont want to have to go back and change everything now that ive zip tied all the cords together and shit ya know...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 18, 2008)

i feel you. the 12g one should have been fine though.
I know 18 is


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 18, 2008)

well its only 15amp but still thats 15 x 120v = 1800w do i count 27w for each bulb or 100w??


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 18, 2008)

hey any of u guys ever seen this 100's of Marijuana Growing Guides! Grow Your Own Medicine
u can read the whole thing but the "attention growers" got me shook right now


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 19, 2008)

is this like what you use DK??,i mean is this like a "MOLASSES"?
im pretty sure same type of deal,but how often should i use it in veg state? (question is for mane or any hydro grower in my boy DK'S journal..im foul!!)..only when i change water? which is once a week..that seems about right..and i was reading some guys post saying he used it in his hydro setup and it clogged tubes and left a nasty "gook" on roots..ewwww!,but he didnt seem reliable about growing as i read on so..
ill use it once a week at 1/2 teaspoon pr gallon..what'chall think?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah i think thats basically the same as those other nutes sweet and sugar daddy all that shit thats supposed to help the taste i didnt use anything like that or even molasses last time so i have no idea! just read the bottle it should tell ya how much and when etc. is it supposed to be used in veg i thought those were just for flower??


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 19, 2008)

nah it says 1 tea per gallon in veg and 2 per gallon during flowering
jesus! i hope i dont have a mold problem down the road..plants are coming along but the fan leaves are climbing on top of each other..amazing the growth


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 19, 2008)

dude all my plants i got in the homebox are growing into eachother and they still got another 3-4 weeks in there haha what you talkin about mold??


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 19, 2008)

lmao ok,BTW..what do you do with ya fan leaves during harvest?..do you be making hash and all that crap as well?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 19, 2008)

dunno havent tried that yet. you need a shit lot of trimmings i think like a pound? to extract enough to make some good hash/butter/etc. i just tossed the leftovers of my last plant there was barely anything left just stems and gross dead leaves...


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 19, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> i had to get a 16gauge extension cord to connect my new fan which is 18g but i couldnt find any 18g cords for some reason?? i have my hps wired straight to an outlet so thats not a problem. then i have my 8 cfls (4 cords, 4 socket splitters) as well as my two little fans and inline and exhaust... so 8 things running on two different extension cords to one outlet too much? i should really know these things if im going to be an electrician haha


Bigger is better, and 16g is bigger than 18g, so that is good. You would add the 27w not 100w. I thought your ballast was run on the same spider web. since not, you are probably good, but like always, mane is probably right!


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah i got my HPS plugged right into the wall and then the rest coming from the other outlet. thats still less than 1000w on one outlet so yeah im probably good. i got a surge protector this morning anyway setting it up right now haha i had to get some weatherstriping too making sure no light will be getting into the closet! first 12 hours of darkness tonight and flowering begins tomorrow


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 19, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> yeah i got my HPS plugged right into the wall and then the rest coming from the other outlet. thats still less than 1000w on one outlet so yeah im probably good. i got a surge protector this morning anyway setting it up right now haha i had to get some weatherstriping too making sure no light will be getting into the closet! first 12 hours of darkness tonight and flowering begins tomorrow


Happy Day!!!


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 19, 2008)

Yo i got humidity dome for stupid mistic cloner..doea the dome have to be air tight on top of w/e its on top of?..i got the size that was closes to measurements,no pic now..im on phone


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 19, 2008)

just for you hayduke...


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 19, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> just for you hayduke...


Wow! now that looks nice! (and safe)

Like I needed something else to be jealous of


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 19, 2008)

haha yeah thanks for 30 bucks it better be! 10 outlets, metal housing and built in 15amp breaker...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 20, 2008)

Yo is it possible to have a digital timer come on and go off every 3 min.? Mistic cloner says its better to let machine fog every 3 mins.i lost instructions so i cant go there for help..anybody have an idea on how to do this...and will this dome work for this?..was the only size they had tha was close enough to its size

another thing...can u take cuttings from plant that has bud sites on them for cloning??,meaning can i literally cut the leaves that have bud sites and put them in cloner?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah im pretty sure you can take clones from bud sites i dont see why not... and im sure you can find a digital timer somewhere that will go every 3 mins...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 20, 2008)

i have a 7 day programmable timer just cant figure out to get to run every 3 mins


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 20, 2008)

im not sure if you can with any ordinary timer. most of those have a certain number of on/off settings per day and in your case you would need over 400 lol you might have to look for a fancier one if you want to do that...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 20, 2008)

so i did some thinking and rearranged some shit yesterday including the new power strip i got i also changed up the the fans, air cooling and carbon filter. i now have the exhaust from the homebox running to the HPS and then venting the air from that outside the closet. i connected my new inline straight to the carbon filter since i dont think it was powerful enough the way i had it setup before. oh and i took the doorknob off my closet door and velcroed the ducting from the homebox to the hole in the door for ventilation at night. fuck if i know why i never thought of that before. anyways here are some pics...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 20, 2008)

and now on with the plants... NL - Day 51, Cali Indica - Day 41, Skywalker - Day 38, Purple Wreck and Haze - Day 28. Flowering starts today for the NL and Cali, first 12 hours of darkness last night and temps were great with my new ventilation high/low was 73/68. but explain to me why one is a fuckin monster compared to the others haha the one thats already showin pistols is 20" and the rest are like 14". been giving them half amounts of open seasame and grow big every other day and will cut out the grow big and start with tiger bloom this week. the others are still on grow big and big bloom for the next few weeks. well see how much longer i can keep them in there without things getting too out of control haha some of the leaves are already growing up the walls. oh well here are pics enjoy


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice! nice idea on the door knob!

I have kept checking the usps for an update on my Nirvana AK-48 and free G-13 labs power skunk seeds as I placed my order 10 days ago and they shipped it 7 days ago. As of this afternoon the usps still says "origin is preparing post". Well guess what was in my mailbox today?

So far, I would say that the Attitude Seed Bank rocks!

Both times 10 days, regular ship, no stealth.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah ive yet to hear a single complaint about attitude really seems like the way to go! not that i need any more...  how is AK-48 different from AK-47??


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 20, 2008)

hmmm,so attitude is the shizit??!..let me see what strains can a noob get into
anybody ever had anyone of the strains i have...ppp,jock horror,nl x shiva?..how are they..i had jack b4 but never jock..says its not the same by far..supposedly better


----------



## downthedrains (Oct 20, 2008)

Hayduke said:


> Very nice! nice idea on the door knob!
> 
> I have kept checking the usps for an update on my Nirvana AK-48 and free G-13 labs power skunk seeds as I placed my order 10 days ago and they shipped it 7 days ago. As of this afternoon the usps still says "origin is preparing post". Well guess what was in my mailbox today?
> 
> ...


Well...I was clicking around looking for people growing the G-13 labs Power Skunk and I stumbled across this thread, then your post. I then felt very prompted to go to the mailbox...

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
they're here!
no stealth just plain old cheap shipping.
Thank you Attitude Seed Bank, more orders planned. 
And thanks to you for inspiring me to walk up my super long driveway, lol

These seeds look a little small though :/


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 20, 2008)

i havent had any of those paper you say you already got them seeds?? and by jack do you mean jack herer?? cause im pretty sure thats a better strain than jock horror...


----------



## ROCafellaheads (Oct 20, 2008)

looking good, can't wait for harvest


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 20, 2008)

youre tellin me haha yeah thanks though gunna be awhile... 7-8 weeks...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 21, 2008)

yea,those the seeds i got from nirvana..if u look on nirvana they go on to say how its a better all around high and its 1 of there fav. (jock horror) could be all in sales and ads. what do i know,but ever had PPP?..seen some nice bud shots of that strain..looks so tasty..and i wonder whats this shiva is about


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 21, 2008)

all i read was that it finishes faster haha jack herer is expensive as shit and won all kinds of awards i doubt its better... never had PPP or shiva pics dont mean shit tho i highly doubt my skywalker is going to end up looking like this haha...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 21, 2008)

yeah i guess your right,,dont sky would look like that?..why not?
my next purchase im going wwith attitude


----------



## ROCafellaheads (Oct 21, 2008)

We went to the High Times shop in Montreal and got some feminized White Rhino seeds by Green House Seed Co. It was actually perfect because that was the strain we wanted ahead of time, and it they ended having nothing left in stock BUT two five packs of feminized white rhino. We ended up grabbing one.
I thought you guys might like them. Can't wait until they flower.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 21, 2008)

those look good man. nice and healthy gluck with em. and yeah paper idk i guess it could end up looking like that? it all depends on the pheno though and im pretty sure you have to take real good care of em too if you want it to end up looking that nice... temps probabaly have to be pretty low during flowering also shit who knows how they get it like that haha


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 21, 2008)

dude, the Skywalker is the star for me man. i cant wait to see you grow that shit out. i wanna pick up some more of that strain for sure if it grows nice - already got a 5piece, but im gonna pick up another 10 if she turns out to be some big fuckin retarded mongo plant with gigantic nuggets just fallin all over the place, lol. I like to stockpile seeds while i got the money, what can i say??

But yeah skater, your the shit man, consider me SubScribed now, sorry it took so long to get here, been havin alotta bullshit problems with my 1st grow, and that piled on to setting up my 2nd grow just took up a shitload of time, n basically all i did was ask questions for 2 weeks prior to and while i was setting up. fuckin tiresome shit getting 20 different answers to one question, lol.

Reguardless, shits set up, n ima grab me a seat, and tune in. +rep for ya brotherman. Keep up the dank work


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 21, 2008)

so i took out all the plants in the homebox to get my lights all organized since one of them decided to stop working yesterday. had to go out and get a new floodlight to replace that one and take the other one out that i had rigged up blah blah blah. anyways i was amazed at how much bigger all the plants looked when i spread them out haha took some pics and thought i would share...

oh thanks for the rep K1 i was wondering if you just didnt give two shits about my grow or just never saw it haha. but yeah those skywalker i cant wait theyre fem seeds so dont have to worry about that. the 4th pic is the two of them...


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 21, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> pics dont mean shit tho


yeah, my AK-48 from nirvana, the pic that comes up with attitude is the same that is on their package which is not specific to each strain. The package has all of their strains and then a box next to the name is checked indicating what is in the package.

Sorry about your light, everything looks great...as usual!


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 21, 2008)

yeah ive seen the same pics for different strains too. some breeders just use the same picture for all their strains... but yeah im not really sure what happened to that other light. i was messin with the breakers yesterday i wanted to add plugs to the floodlights rather than how i had them directly wired to outlets so when i went and flipped the power again one wouldnt go on... bought a new one today anyways and put the other 4 CFLs i had on the NL and Cali so i got close to 20k lumens in the veg tent now...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 22, 2008)

i went out and got a timer for mistic cloner,but the lowest it goes is 5 damn mins..pfff..i hope 2 extra mins wont off set anyhting.i need every 3 mins..EVERY 3 MINS. GODDAMMIT!


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 22, 2008)

im sure 5 minutes will be fine man...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 22, 2008)

something went wrong maybe over watered system or something,but plants look good,but leaves were feeling brittle..i flushed system and putr new ph'd water in..is it ok to trim off the dead/dying leaves while vegging?..plants are now like 3 weeks old


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 22, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> yeah ive seen the same pics for different strains too. some breeders just use the same picture for all their strains... but yeah im not really sure what happened to that other light. i was messin with the breakers yesterday i wanted to add plugs to the floodlights rather than how i had them directly wired to outlets so when i went and flipped the power again one wouldnt go on... bought a new one today anyways and put the other 4 CFLs i had on the NL and Cali so i got close to 20k lumens in the veg tent now...


Nice! 4sq.ft. right? I am sure you tried already but...have you tried switching the wires on the plug? I think they are specific cuz of the wide blade? Also when I wired my string of lights in the veg box, I re cut and striped one wire to get a better connection. In doing so, that one wire was ~1" shorter. Every time I plugged it in it popped the breaker. Tried all of the connections, taped over exposed metal to make sure it was not shorting on anything and still every time it popped. I think that the circuit of electricity was making the loop back faster than the other wire or something, cuz I re-cut the other wire to match and no problem. So I think that the length of the 2 wires matters. Another idea, the photo sensor may be getting light, that also happened to me.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah its 4 sq ft... trust me i tried everything haha switching the plugs, switching the bulbs (both still work) and then eventually i just opened up the hood to see if anything was wrong inside and still nothing... oh well it was only 40 bucks for a new one and now i have a spare bulb... and yeah paper, go ahead and trim off any leaves that are more than 50% dead they will do you no good...


----------



## 808fatclouds (Oct 23, 2008)

i think you should make ventilation holes......it doesnt have to be really sophisticated with tha drier cord thing juss make holes for tha heat to flow out through......n how old are your sprouts in that pic all tha way on top...??
kant wait 2 c them bloom.......hahaha


----------



## allout (Oct 23, 2008)

damn my bad i never got back to u about the 65 watters..i got the 4 pack of them off ebay with 2 - 150 watt hps and if needed i got about 5 more 23 watt cfls..how many plants do u think i can get goin with all that i think its a total of about 45000 lumens (aproximently)..i hope i can be smokin right soon..but for now all im running is enough for 2 plants..that is until my juicy fruit gets here..ima get 20 seeds how many do u think i should start with??


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 23, 2008)

DK,can i cut these leaves "down" not off,just get rid of the dead looking material..and i got a 60mm magnifiy glass..doesnt seem like im close enough..i have to get right on the plant to see anything..is this right or what mag should i get?..MM wise


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 23, 2008)

808fatclouds said:


> i think you should make ventilation holes......it doesnt have to be really sophisticated with tha drier cord thing juss make holes for tha heat to flow out through......n how old are your sprouts in that pic all tha way on top...??
> kant wait 2 c them bloom.......hahaha


umm to who and what are you talking about??



allout said:


> damn my bad i never got back to u about the 65 watters..i got the 4 pack of them off ebay with 2 - 150 watt hps and if needed i got about 5 more 23 watt cfls..how many plants do u think i can get goin with all that i think its a total of about 45000 lumens (aproximently)..i hope i can be smokin right soon..but for now all im running is enough for 2 plants..that is until my juicy fruit gets here..ima get 20 seeds how many do u think i should start with??


two 150 hps you could probably do about 8 plants id say maybe 10... depends on how big of a space youre working with? you got fem seeds or reg?? 20 seeds i would just do 10 at a time... if you have the space of course


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 23, 2008)

paperfetti said:


> DK,can i cut these leaves "down" not off,just get rid of the dead looking material..and i got a 60mm magnifiy glass..doesnt seem like im close enough..i have to get right on the plant to see anything..is this right or what mag should i get?..MM wise


you can cut them down yeah but it doesnt look like thats going to help much man you got some major nute burn or somethin going on. not good when the new forming leaves are already brown usually if they start dying it will be from the bottom up first...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 23, 2008)

so what should i do?..im telling you i think this happend bcuz i got scared of the temp of the ph'd water i put in the other day and added some ice cubes to res to sorta even it out...im scared...hold me! 
im gonna change water again tomm. fuuck that


----------



## MacEzy (Oct 23, 2008)

this is a damn long journal


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 23, 2008)

paperfetti said:


> so what should i do?..im telling you i think this happend bcuz i got scared of the temp of the ph'd water i put in the other day and added some ice cubes to res to sorta even it out...im scared...hold me!
> im gonna change water again tomm. fuuck that


i dont know man... like i told you i dont know shit about hydro your water must be fucked up or something. werent you giving them way too many nutes before??



MacEzy said:


> this is a damn long journal


yeah and youre not helping make it any shorter haha but yeah and to think i just started flowering....


----------



## allout (Oct 23, 2008)

i got regular seeds..so i might germ about 12 and see what i can get


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 23, 2008)

Lookin' really good there, skater.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks growspecialist... allout how much space are you working with??


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 23, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> i dont know man... like i told you i dont know shit about hydro your water must be fucked up or something. werent you giving them way too many nutes before?


nah,the nutes wasnt the prob..phew! found out i shocked them when i added the ice cubes and they should bounce back in a few days


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 23, 2008)

oh thats good... yeah they probably dont like be watered with ice haha


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 23, 2008)

no ice youll shock the fuck outta her.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah i think he already learned that the hard way haha howd shit go yesterday mane?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 23, 2008)

heres a few pictures for today... i took the drawers i had and everything else out of the homebox and just put those plants on the floor now so hopefully they will start growing upwards instead of out haha. day 4 flowering for the NL and cali indica still no signs of sex except the one that had already shown... feeding with half amounts of tiger bloom/big bloom/open seasame every other day... the cali are starting to outgrow the other NL now they look stretchy for some reason oh well. the fem NL is 22" the cali are 18" and the other NL is 16" most of the ones in the tent are around 10"-12"


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 23, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> yeah i think he already learned that the hard way haha howd shit go yesterday mane?


I got prob with a hefty fine, n my boy got 7


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 23, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> thanks growspecialist... allout how much space are you working with??


I'm working with about 4 feet wide, 3 feet deep and 5 feet tall.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 23, 2008)

haha i was talking to the dude named "allout" but good to know!


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 23, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> haha i was talking to the dude named "allout" but good to know!


Oops! My bad.


----------



## allout (Oct 23, 2008)

riight now my space is about 3*2 but im workin in tha attic so i can make it watever size it needs to be..but yea man ur grows lookin hella good tho


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 23, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> the ones in the tent are around 10"-12"


Damn dude your veg plants look so nicekiss-assno nutes right?
Can you be specific on volume of each nute used per gallon of water? and what size pots in the tent?
Thanks dude, my babies are looking nice, and I am trying to keep them that way! Also did you use a seedling mix?
Thanks DK.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 23, 2008)

looking good dk.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 23, 2008)

gd job, you been hoIdin bak on us,ha.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 23, 2008)

allout said:


> riight now my space is about 3*2 but im workin in tha attic so i can make it watever size it needs to be..but yea man ur grows lookin hella good tho


well if youre using 3x2 i would just do like 6 at a time maybe 8 at most... i like to think 1 plant per sq ft so yeah if you start with 12 and end up with 6 fem that should be good... and thank you. 



Hayduke said:


> Damn dude your veg plants look so nicekiss-assno nutes right?
> Can you be specific on volume of each nute used per gallon of water? and what size pots in the tent?
> Thanks dude, my babies are looking nice, and I am trying to keep them that way! Also did you use a seedling mix?
> Thanks DK.


seedling mix like light warrior?? i just used ocean forest at first when they were in 1gal pots then mixed 25% perlite in when i put them in the 2.5gal ones theyre in now. the 2.5gal are from htg theyre like 7.5" x 10" tall so 9 fit perfectly in the 2x2 tent. i started them on nutes a few weeks ago i think when they were 4 weeks old? i just follow fox farms chart basically just using half of what they recommend. right now i have them on 1 tsp of grow big and 1 tbl of big bloom per gal... 



Da Kine 420 said:


> looking good dk.


Thanks! 



raiderman said:


> gd job, you been hoIdin bak on us,ha.


holdin back?? youre just never here to see haha been postin pics like every other day...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 23, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> I got prob with a hefty fine, n my boy got 7


 when u say 7..i hope u mean 7 grams


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 23, 2008)

looking good dk coming along nice


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks wyte long time no see...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah been spending more time on the grow...coming along nice but still waiting for the homebox s it should be here next week


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 24, 2008)

good shit how big is the S again 2x4x4??


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 24, 2008)

what upything been going alright +


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 24, 2008)

hey look another stranger haha things goin good


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 24, 2008)

so i took a look at one of my skywalkers today and its got pistols coming out all over the top or about 1 node down from the top. should i just start flowering them now or can i leave them to veg another week or two??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 25, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> good shit how big is the S again 2x4x4??


 31.5x31.5x64 inches for 139.00..i would take some clones from he skywalkers now or flower them whenever you are ready


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 25, 2008)

why would i take clones now?? i dont have room for them anyway haha. i have another 5 fem seeds anyway ill probably do more next time. i think ill let these go 1 more week theyll be 6 weeks tomorrow...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 25, 2008)

paperfetti said:


> when u say 7..i hope u mean 7 grams


naw 7yrs, he had a tone in the car.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 25, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> so i took a look at one of my skywalkers today and its got pistols coming out all over the top or about 1 node down from the top. should i just start flowering them now or can i leave them to veg another week or two??


you can veg a little longer if you want to.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 25, 2008)

how those charges going mane?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 25, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> how those charges going mane?


had my day in court on the 22nd. it was supposed to just be the hearing but it got pushed up.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 25, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> why would i take clones now?? i dont have room for them anyway haha. i have another 5 fem seeds anyway ill probably do more next time. i think ill let these go 1 more week theyll be 6 weeks tomorrow...


 thats me to . i want to take cIones but aint got no where to go with them . wen the BM is done , mite do aIternate grow rooms goin for cIoning.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 25, 2008)

raiderman said:


> thats me to . i want to take cIones but aint got no where to go with them . wen the BM is done , mite do aIternate grow rooms goin for cIoning.


can you build something?
use a old closet for clones?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 25, 2008)

every thing is being used here no space Ieft.wat i thought about was on my next grow, wiII keep one maIe in the other grow room have the girIs in the garage goin. wen the femaIes are 5 weex into fIowering , wiII bring one girI into the other grow room and poIinate with the maIe, remove the maIe, one thousand seeds ,haha. does that sound good? i have fIoresecnt tubes for cIoning but thier reaIIy onIy good for 3 or 4 weex at most , then wiII start stretching after that.got any ideas DK?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 25, 2008)

no idea man i got less space than all of you haha and its about to be all used up next week... plan on putting the skywalker and purple wrecks to flower next weekend and then start up 9 more in the tent... im thinking 2 fem bb, 3 fem strawberry blue and 4 bb x nl...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 25, 2008)

i know wat you mean ,hope you make you a decent crop for hoIiday time.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 25, 2008)

haha yup thats the idea. 13 plants/4 fem already so hopefully at least 8 fems will get me a 1/2 pound or so by xmas... first harvest i got set for 12/7 and the rest two weeks later probably...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 25, 2008)

A hp, how long will that last you.
You be high as fuck dk


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 25, 2008)

haha i hope so... prob sell a quap and the rest is good for a couple months... until the next harvest at least


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 25, 2008)

Still looking great man! I have had 2 show signs of females, 2 left to sex, good luck with your girls!


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks man. sure hope i get some girls haha so far only 1 of 4 shown i think 1 looks male although im not quite sure takin pics here in a minute...


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey DK, first time thru the journal, nice job! Your plants look very healthy!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2008)

he's def. Iearning the trade.gd jb DK.... puff puff.....paaaasssssssssss,


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks man. just transplanted the skywalker and haze into 5gal decided to just start flowering them. they were running out of room and showing pistols already anyways. so i got 7 flowering now and the 6 purple wrecks left in the tent ill leave in there until they all show sex...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2008)

3 days after i transpIanted mine into 3.5 gaI. bukets ,, you wont beIieve how fast and big those bad boys are gonna get... by the way started fiowering my g13s tonight and the HP. the g13s are 16" taII and theHP are jus 6" o weII . better get ready for the taII bIoks ,haha,...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 26, 2008)

haha i had to flip over pots to put the skywalker on top of theyre only 12" and the cali indica i plated 4 days earlier are almost 2 feet... they been flowering one week now and grew like crazy already


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 27, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> naw 7yrs, he had a tone in the car.


jesus a ton?..damn!..tht n*gga was going to be the new Sampson Simpson


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 27, 2008)

paperfetti said:


> jesus a ton?..damn!..tht n*gga was going to be the new Sampson Simpson


tone=gun not ton


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 27, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> tone=gun not ton


lol anyone i know who moves a lbs in a car has the best brick machine of all time


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 27, 2008)

i prolly seem like a lazy a hole 4 askin this but how long did u veg? going thru 160 pg's is a little more than i can handle rite now


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 27, 2008)

ton = 2000lbs = impossible to fit in a car... haha no worries man i vegged em all 6-7 weeks still waiting on purple wrecks to show sex but theyre only like 5 weeks...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 27, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> ton = 2000lbs = impossible to fit in a car... haha no worries man i vegged em all 6-7 weeks still waiting on purple wrecks to show sex but theyre only like 5 weeks...


hahahaha, hope ya get nuthin but girIs. attitude emaiIed me bak and are sending me new seeds to make up for the ungermed ones. very happy. 
i am jus doin sensimiIIa this time. wen both are fini gonna restart, keep a maIe in the cIoset and in the garage do the girIs, wen time comes just put me a girI in there to poIIenate and fini. there . thats easier than anything eIse i couI think of. if the g13 hp are the best of best, wiII redo it with the new seeds to make seeds. then no more ordering for some time.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 27, 2008)

nice! shit i wonder if i should email doc about the purple wreck only got 6 of 13 to germ... oh well i should get a few male of that and see if i can cross it with some NL or skywalker...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 27, 2008)

i got a reaI stud maIe sittin in the garage you can have of the g13 HP,since i'm changin pIans,haha ....


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 27, 2008)

awesome let me get that ill cross it with skywalker and make the strongest indica ever haha


----------



## raiderman (Oct 27, 2008)

probabIy ,,,,, he's fixin to take a IittIe trip this evening to the dumpster down the street.


----------



## downthedrains (Oct 27, 2008)

raiderman said:


> probabIy ,,,,, he's fixin to take a IittIe trip this evening to the dumpster down the street.


Sorry for this....
but what strain is that in your avatar raiderman?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 27, 2008)

b.moonshine , doin a grow in my journaI now.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 27, 2008)

well my males are gone haha just chopped down two. 1 male NL, 1 male cali indica. 1 female of each all showed after 7 days of 12/12... so i got 5 flowering now 1 of NL, Cali Indica, g13 Haze and 2 Skywalker. 6 purple wreck still in the tent vegging... pics tomorrow...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 27, 2008)

great ,cant wait to see them .50% not bad on fem.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 28, 2008)

NL - Day 59, Cali Indica - Day 49, Skywalker - Day 45, Purple Wreck and Haze - Day 35. its day 9 flowering for the NL and Cali, day 2 for Skywalker. chopped down two males yesterday had one of each NL and Cali... 5 female flowering now and 6 wrecks in the tent... tiger bloom/big bloom/open seasame for flowering plants and grow big/big bloom for the purple wreck. started with co2 excellofizz pucks yesterday i got 15 so i can use half of one every other day and be good for 60 days through flowering...


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 28, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


DKskater75 said:


> . . . 5 female flowering now and 6 wrecks in the tent


 . . . . Looks very nice. Beautifull garden goin on DK


Good growing to ya 


~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks man. the haze is the only one that isnt doing so well i fucked up the roots when i transplated it so lets hope she makes it...


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 28, 2008)

Sweeeeet!!! Lol +rep


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 28, 2008)

oh why thank you...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 28, 2008)

gonna have weed and $ this christmas, i see ya dk. beautiful garden.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks raider. yeah hopin for a 1/2p at least off 8 plants... hopefully get 3 fem purple wreck so far nothing i think a few look male thats about it...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 29, 2008)

we look at each other stuff and hep ea. other so thier successful.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 29, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~

. . . . yes, it's a great community here 

~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## paperfetti (Oct 30, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> tone=gun not ton


 ohhh a gun!!..yea thatll do it


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 1, 2008)

great Dk
they are really lookin good


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks mane. threw the purple wreck into flower yesterday. gotta have them all sexed before i leave town next week... ill get some pics up tomorrow


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 1, 2008)

oh ite 
and you thought they wouldn't even germ lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 1, 2008)

haha they didnt man i only got 6 out of the 13 to sprout less than 50%...


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 1, 2008)

oh damn I didn't read that.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 1, 2008)

yeah that was days ago remember the first few wouldnt germ so i just said fuck it and put em all in. only 6 came up... 5 of em are real healthy tho just 1 little stickly fucker


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 1, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> NL - Day 59, Cali Indica - Day 49, Skywalker - Day 45, Purple Wreck and Haze - Day 35. its day 9 flowering for the NL and Cali, day 2 for Skywalker. chopped down two males yesterday had one of each NL and Cali... 5 female flowering now and 6 wrecks in the tent... tiger bloom/big bloom/open seasame for flowering plants and grow big/big bloom for the purple wreck. started with co2 excellofizz pucks yesterday i got 15 so i can use half of one every other day and be good for 60 days through flowering...



lookin good man keep it up!


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks im trying! hopefully these pwrecks will show sex soon so i can clear out half of them and finally get my 8 flowering plants in order!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

yea, i'm waiting on my HP to show sex ,thier a little longer showin than the others


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

well i only started flowering them 2 days ago. all the others showed after 7 days so im sure i got a few more to go... i hope i gave the plants 12 hours of darkness last night daylight savings time was fucking with me haha. i turned the lights out at 11 instead of 12 because i thought we were going ahead an hour. then i realized we were going back an hour so i was like oh fuck wait now i have to get up by 10 to turn the lights on haha oh man anyways ima go take some new pics...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

well 3 hp are female. i know how to find out before they show wite hairs, that green chute it comes out of, is skinny and one . a male s chute is rounded with tiny clusters around the chute. in a week its pretty is to tell and at the 5th node on up is where they initially start showing... hope you can get you a good crop for christmas. my Hp are only 6 weeks flowering. the g13 HP are 56 day weed. around the 10th of dec. i'll be smokin that shit .


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

damn the HP is only 6 weeks for flower?? i would have guess at least 8... my NL and Cali are 45-50 days, skywalker and purple wreck are 8-9 weeks... i already got my dates set for harvest haha or at least my best guess is dec 7th, 21st and 28th... gunna be a fun winter


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 2, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> damn the HP is only 6 weeks for flower?? i would have guess at least 8... my NL and Cali are 45-50 days, skywalker and purple wreck are 8-9 weeks... i already got my dates set for harvest haha or at least my best guess is dec 7th, 21st and 28th... gunna be a fun winter


No Shit!!!!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

Alright guys heres an update for today... 

NL - Day 64 (day 14 flower) Cali Indica - Day 54 (day 14 flower) Skwalker - Day 50 (day 7 flower) Purple Wreck - Day 40 (day 3 flower) 

I started flowering on the purple wrecks a week or so early since ill be gone a few days next week so i wanted them all sexed before i leave... easier that way anyway so theyre all on the same feeding schedule for now. bumped them up to 3/4 strength big bloom/tiger bloom/open seasame. started with the co2 excellofizz tablets this week. i bought 15 so ill be using a half one every other day through flowering... no idea how much it will help but it sure as hell cant hurt right? anywaya i cleared out the homebox and using it for storage at the moment. i plan on startin up a new batch once i come back from vacation... 8 weeks veg and 8 weeks flower means harvest every 8 weeks  anyways i setup my exhaust and air cooling for HPS a bit different and velcroed the ducting up to the top of my door. temps have been great right around 72 all day just the humidity is buggin me been stayin up around 50% sometimes 60% or more... funny i had a humidifier before and now im thinking about goin out for a dehumidifer haha anyways on with the pics... 

pics 1-5 - random setup pics, excellofizz, and my green light i put in the celing so i can go hang in the closet at night haha not really i just thought it was cool...

pics 6-7 - the jungle

pic 8 - NL and Cali

pic 9-10 - Skywalker

pics 11-15 - Purple Wreck

i think thats enough for now haha hadnt updated in a while figured i would make it a good one...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

thats a nice setup you got there dk.ns. plants yea youll be smokin nex month. i may have to get a carbon filter. i have two crops of HP . blue and reg. and this is probably the loudest plant you can grow. i noticed walmart is selling cinnamon scented pine cones that are real strong for 4.00, i may get one.. i put out 3 frebreeze plugins yesterday in the front of the house.........i wanted to get the " chemdog double deisel seeds and they sold out,fuk. the pic is wicked of wat that shit is.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

oh im sure. all i hear is chemdawg this chemdawg that blah blah blah to be honest i could care less haha im used to smoking pretty shitty bud i mean not that bad but its definetly not great... im sure these plants i got going now will be as good if not better than anything ive smoked before... especially these skywalker look like thyre going to be fuckin nuts and stoney as fuck... i dont even know about the carbon filter i havent really had a problem with smell at all yet the ona block and febreeze is enough for now...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

but i also heard on some of the deisel strains has a suk ass yield.i will tell you rite now, with that 400 you have and everything goes according to plan,it will be the best pot youll ever smoke in your life and some. 400s are the shit.rok hard buds with the sky walker, because its got that BB cross gonna make it unbelievable.ive smoked weed from florida to north shore hawaii and the best i ever smoked, i grew u nder a 400.indoor weed is unbeatable.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah man its for sure the shortest and densest of all my plants. nodes real close together and already forming bud sites on the lower branches... the purple wreck are all like 6 inches taller and they started almost two weeks after the skywalker haha cant wait for that shit supposedly one of the strongest indicas ever...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

and to have plenty and some, every grow you want increase.. thats the name of the game.hope you do well on it .i know how it is to smoke shit. up to mine fini. i refuse to smoke this crap,lol. i waited. everyone that got this orange bud said o my god,lol. and i think the Bmoonshine is double toxic than this .but not everyone can smoke b.moonshine .its for the veteran smoker. 2 bong hits high most of the day.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

haha i know man you keep hypin up this moonshine like no one can take it makin me want to try some out... just last weekend i could not find bud for shit anywhere and ended up getting an 8th of some of the shittiest shit shit i have ever seen seeds in it and shit and smoked harsh as fuck like it wasnt even cured. makes me want to get this first crop down and outta the way even more so i never have to buy again...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

yea i know , i dont like it either.its worth thewait though.thats wy i'm sittin on 5 oz, and Hp will be ready in 35 days, then the others in the end of Dec. and again in feb.keep it rotated and goin. kind of like a job if you know wat i mean. gotta stay busy. dont stop.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

haha for real between growin and poker i barely got any time to do anything else lol nah not really but it sure is fun plus you get bud for free basically and might even make some money at it. i plan on sellin just enough to leave me a gram or 2 a day for my two months wait haha...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

sounds good with christmas coming up. i'm gettin rid of more of mine but the guy who does my stuff is in indiana rite now and wont be bak till end of month,. i dont sell it he does,lol.i can wait, hell i run a business while i mess around here.lol.i'm not hurtin , but heps.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah me neither man my bro is still in high school so not very hard to give him the bud and sell a shit load haha figure ill toss him a cut 10% or some shit lol those little kiddies be payin bank for that purp ya know....


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

lol, gotta pay the bills,i know how that is bro. it heps believe me, my business slows from this month till early feb. then i crank it bak up.this my vacation months now , believe it or not.love it to.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

believe it or not... i make enough money playing online poker lol love that too bud will just be some money on the side...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

wow i didnt know ppl played for money online ,thats wierd, but if your winning . do it. break tha bank,lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah thats what everyone else said when i started doing it years ago haha. id show up and be like yeah i won 1000 online last night and they go "thats fake money right?" nah man thats for real the checks comin next week lol


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

thats crazy,lol.thats great though.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah until i have a bad month and cant pay the bills then im fucked and gotta move lol got enough saved for a while though studying to be an electrician also im not just a pot smokin anti-social gambling machine lol


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

i run a landscaping business here, ikeep a few honda mowers going, planting, trimming trees , shrubs,all kinds of stuff, for 7 yrs. i am glad i put my money there.i run ads and built a clientel .


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

you would have a gardening buisness!! haha thats great man gotta get out in the world and do some real work no way ill ever be locked up in a cubicle somewhere...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

i work like mule,lol , believe it or not but i run 2 miles every other day,on the days i dont run i do 500 pushups deep incline and then the gym. been doing it for 15 yrs,lol.i'm far froma little guy.lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

damn seriously? i dont think ive ever worked out in my life haha well besides working i guess i have done a lot of manual labor... shoot hoops and shit i stay in pretty good shape considering how much time i spend sitting on my ass these days...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

i'm one those busybody ppl, always gotta be doi somethin or fixin somethis, building something. the health thing ive admired for near 20 yrs.i,m 45 . my bes bench press recent was 435lbs,lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

haha damn i do find that odd seeing as how often youre on here... you down on the ground doin crunches inbetween posts? lol typing with one hand barbell in the other??


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

hell no i do my stuff after i come in from work. afternoon mon-sat.i'll put mask on my head and pic mysef by my nephew, lol, tomrrow..funny though, youd never think i was pot head,haha.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Nov 2, 2008)

okay dk, no wonder you got so many posts, sitting at home playing poker, ha. sounds good. i tried making some money on sportsbetting, but it was too damn hard. and then i look at raiderman, damn you are busy also. 


435!!! shit man, you are more than big. i am skinny. 

no shit dk, haha.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

i'm a lousy gambler, went to vegas once. i chase those little skirts around ,lol, thats my weakness.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

well id never have thought you were an excercise junkie based on your posting here and your damn nice crops haha yeah da kine pokers where its at for me... headin up to tahoe next week to play a few circuit tournaments... sportsbetting eh tried that a few times never any luck... sports are way too unpredictable and nothing like a form of poker that takes a lot of skill and thinking its a far cry from gambling in my book...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

i use to live in sonora cali. 100 miles outside tahoe, i used to ride my bike to carson city to the golden nugget and chase little skirts,haha.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

haha that rules yeah im out about that far in cali. go up there all the time no need to go any further you hit the border and got harrahs and harveys right there...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

i loved it up there, cool ass ppl to, made me feel welcome , dont know wy i came bak to this shit hole,lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah i know man always chill people up there always chattin it up with the locals. play poker out here and get a bunch of douches and weirdos lots of asians too for some reason...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

yea it was a wile bak though wen i was up there.as far as all my recent posting. got this new sony vaio laptop, and i'm enjoying fast internet speed,the other qit working, i put my fist through screen. had to get another one.it was to slow,lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

did you seriously punch it?? because ive done that 3 times lol no joke had to buy 3 new screens for different laptops... just recently got a real nice one so hopefully ill try to take my frustration out on somethin else haha guess if i had some decent bud would help... shit im not gunna have interent for like 4 days dunno what the fuck ima do haha i believe ive played poker every day for the past 4 months or so lol like i got a real job and need to take time off...


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

yup,dk i honestly think we live the same exact lifestyle..im professional music producer (hip/hop r&b),but up here on the east the bizz is kinna draining and tiredsome and i have been playing poker for the last 2 years non stop!!...my homeboy who got me so addicted to poker travels with phil ivey everywhere...they went on there own little high stakes crap tourney across the country...lol,sick..cant wait till i can travel the country and just smoke and play cards all day!! haha


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 3, 2008)

how much you charge a beat bruh?


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

normally 7500,but ive done demos for upcoming universal artist for 5k..and trust me its getting old...theres no money here


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 3, 2008)

keep at it bruh


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

son,you dont understand..im 33 yrs old..ive been doing music professionally since i was 20..i was signed to murder inc records at 19..the 1st beat i ever sold was for dmx (we dont give a fuck feat. jada kiss and styles p)..i think its the flesh of my flesh album..ive worked with ODB,JAYZ,MASE,PRAS OF THE FUGGEES..AND NOW THE GAME IS MORE SOUTHERN BASED..and to be honest im not selling those types of beats..i make em..i just dont getem off to keep the lights on in this big ass house i have...and like dk said i aint no "cubical,lunch having with co workers who u normally wouldnt hang wit" mu'fucka...so its been C.O.D. ever since


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 3, 2008)

i aint the office kinda person either


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

c.o.d. baby!!! im about to get that tatted


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 3, 2008)

my bruh got "get money fuck bitches" on his arm. he tatted up like fuck.
he be on some crazy shit, but atleast he real.


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

yea thats a little extreme...he must be in the streets...btw not to be in ya bizz,but how did u get jammed up with a dude wth a burner and u get hit wit fine..you had bud or something??


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 3, 2008)

paperfetti said:


> yea thats a little extreme...he must be in the streets...btw not to be in ya bizz,but how did u get jammed up with a dude wth a burner and u get hit wit fine..you had bud or something??


kinda but he straight and he not fake. 

i had the weed, got supervised prob and a fine...
bruh had the tone got time.


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

do they piss you?


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 3, 2008)

paperfetti said:


> do they piss you?


soon, girl knows who my PO is so, she say she can get him to be lenient.

Who knows, maybe i'll have to buy detox drinks alot.
can't even grow at my crib, but i'm still working on setting up my uncles crib.


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

if you still burning it down..then u can get what i used (my homies use to kill me about this device lol) i was on probation for 7 years and got pissed alll the way up to my 6th year..i used this thing called the whizzinator lol..its a fake dick that holds clean piss..works so perfectly and didnt have to worry bout if i drank enough detox crap or if i mixed it right..just get clean piss,fill up the dildo lmao and take ya piss test


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 3, 2008)

oh shit that's too funny.


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

its the best shit in the world..goggle it the whizzinator (wow,i just tried to put link here and the site is down lol)..just read an article on a football player getting busted with it ahahahah)


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

haha seriously? i heard that was the best shit out there for passin a piss test. i didnt think those detox drinks did shit ive seen people get fuckin sick off that shit... and whos this fool you know that travels around with ivey?? maybe i know him ahahah


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

chris gotti


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

yo dk,my plants are really bushy...would it be ok to cut lower leaves after 5 weeks?..i wanna cut lower leaves on the smallest plant sorta see if it will help with growth what you think??..would that be what they call lollipop?..when cutting lower leaves??


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

indeed. them bitches really took off haha. but yeah thats the lolipoppin shit clippin off the lower branchse so all the energy gets directed towards the top and the main cola... chris gotti huh? he founded murder inc? thats sick tho playin with ivey and shit haha that must be awesome they probably hang out with david williams too right


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

spoke to chris like a week ago..they were in A.C. WITH Barry greenstein..hes co founder btw...should i lollipop 1 plant see where it goes?? or should i just leave them?


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

hmm dont know man idk all the benefits of lolipoppin really seems like you would get the same amount of bud just a bigger main cola. probably save you some room if thats an issue but besides that id just leave them be. i havent touched mine at all and theyre growin like nuts. barry geekstein what they hangin out with that fool for lol actually hes pretty funny...


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

honestlt...when phil went busto back in the day chris said barry was the only guy to put him on his feet,so i guess u can say there best friends in a sense...well i topped my plant to get more heads..hmm i wonder if i lollipop it after topping will it focus its energy on the other colas besides the main one??


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

i dont know man like i said i havent topped or done anything to mine... in my eyes it seems like it could strees the plant by fuckin around so i just let them be and grow naturally... yeah i forgot about barry backing phil thats sick tho now hes got more money than god lol are they playing any of the WSOP circuit tournaments?? im headin up to tahoe next weekend to play a few...


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

ILL JUST LET THEM BE..idk if there playing any circuits,but u headed up to tahoe...thats sweet good luck up there


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks man. ima play the $300 and maybe $500 if im feelin up to it haha wont be there for the main event tho im sure thats the only one theyd be interested in its $5000 buyin...


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

300?-500? cmon..i know u play those online...gotta step it up or stay home..lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

what are you kiddin me i play $20-$50 online lol pull a few grand a month nothing major...


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

nice..im doing about that..playing 11 sng wit like 200 screens up..lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

you play sng? and that many at once? lol i cant stand that shit i never play more than 4 at a time...


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

im running bad right now lol..im only gone walk away with like 200 for the day and ive been playing since 9 this morn.


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

nah only jokes..ill do 5-7 at a time
people dont know this shit is really hard work..phew


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

well shit thats better than losing right? i lose most days of the week just those one or two big scores usually make up for it and then some...


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah no shit huh hard work that we aint payin no fuckin taxes on to our fucked up government and piece of shit economy


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

same here bra..cash games tear me up most days then ill cash in like a 3 rebuy or 20 180 players


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

cash games are for real if you got the money i aint got that kinda roll. too easy too lose a lot real fast i lost a $500 pot once set over set and havent played since lol i stick to the small buyins lots of people big pay offs...


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

mannn,day in day out sitting here..playing ya best and just get unlucky b4 the money..and do it all over again..i would say thats some work


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

the highest i go on cash is 1/2-2/4 maybe 5/6 every now and again mainly 1/2 if playin cash..honestly,if i can make my 400 a week im good..ill stop playin for the rest of the week if i made it on the 1st 2 days or so


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

it is but like i said say you can pull 50k a year and then not have to give up fuckin 10k of it ya know...


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah man i know what you mean i pulled 1400 on monday last week and by sunday half of it was gone lol such a bad run


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

indeed,but if they taxed online gambling..it could really help the economy..i dont mind paying taxes for playing online..ima have to step my game is all


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

actually thats true if EVERYONE had to pay taxes on that shit then i wouldnt mind it would probably help a lot acttually they probably have no idea the amount of people that gamble online compared to casinos... someone get george on the phone


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> yeah man i know what you mean i pulled 1400 on monday last week and by sunday half of it was gone lol such a bad run


been there done that.lol
won 4500 in a 18 hr session in a.c playin 2-4...came back the next day and was playin 1/2 limit by the afternoon


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

my boy told me phil rakes in about 10 mill a year just for having small % of full tilt...i gaurantee we wouldnt
have these social security issues.that would definately cover that bill


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 3, 2008)

ok thats enough poker for today..lost another 60 bucks so now all i got is 140..nice going idiot..thats enough to get smoke


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

damn that sucks. i had when you drop money and be like ahh coulda spent that on this and this haha oh well no worries you always bounce back... man phil rakes in like a mil a month playin cash games on full tilt no problem


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

guess youre gone now but check this shit out Full Tilt Poker Cash Games: Ivey Still On Top in September almost 2mil in like 2 weeks lol so fuckin ridiculous


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 3, 2008)

damn making cake like that n online poker


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

no shit huh and thats just online... think of how much he makes playin casinos and shit


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 3, 2008)

that some crazy shit, so much $.
you good at it dk?


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

you can see for yourself lol check my stats... Official Poker Rankings TILT MODE 87 Poker Ratings, Results, Statistics


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 4, 2008)

anyways... back to the subject on hand. whatcha guys think the odds are of me gettin some killer purp bud out of this pwreck? is it more the strain that turns it purple or the temps? hasnt even hit 70 in my closet the last few days and its hardly even winter yet...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 4, 2008)

itd be kinda cool if we had some shit like that in the forums, like somethin to do besides typing replyin all day(which aint boring anyways, but itd give us somethin to do without havin to leave the site, LOL - call me fuckin lazy - so what) , itd be fuckin fun man. I aint a big gambler, myself, but i did win a thousand euro when i went up to Amsterdam on my honeymoon. Fuckin put a 50 euro note into a slot machine, pulled the lever twice n wont 20 euro - pulled it a third time n won a G dude. i ran outta the Holland casino like a i fuckin robbed it.

N i play a little poker too DK, never played for REAL money before, but a couple local games with like a 50 dollar buy in. you guys play hold em' online, or 5card games??


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 4, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> anyways... back to the subject on hand. whatcha guys think the odds are of me gettin some killer purp bud out of this pwreck? is it more the strain that turns it purple or the temps? hasnt even hit 70 in my closet the last few days and its hardly even winter yet...


 

its more than likeley in the phenotype. If its destined to be purple itll be purple - but you CAN turn the plants purple by droppin the temps down dramatically, like how the colors of the leaves change on the trees in the fall. But the problem with doin that is, it slows down resin production in those critical final days, n u might end up payin for it. Would you rather end up with nugs of the highest potency that look danky as fuck no matter what color they are? or would you rather have the purple nugs from droppin the temp, which will sell like hotcakes granted, but youll lose potency, n thatd suck. I mean, im sure itd still be some killer bud, but chances are it wouldnt be as potent as if you were to grow that shit out as is, n just cross your fingers n hope shes got a fuckin beautiful genepool. N from what i hear n what ive read, your only gona notice the change in color during the last couple weeks of flowering if you dont see it by now. I thought about droppin temps during the last stages of this grow too, but after reading, i dont think id do it, plus i would kick myself in the ass if it was gonna turn purple anyways, but i dropped the temp to turn them cuz i got impatient, lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 4, 2008)

i only play hold em really. my dad got me hooked but hes an omaha nut been playin forever. hes at the casino nonstop now basically haha hes good tho so no worries. fuckin slots man haha i dont see how anyone can stand trying to make money at that unless you can pull off exactly what you did lol. ill play some video poker thats about it but still never trust a machine over my own abilities... but yeah holdem online for me probably more often than i post here. which is saying something lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 4, 2008)

well for me... seems like id be better off with some purp if it doesnt kill the potency too much. seeing as my target audience is basically high schoolers lol (little bro does the dealin) and you know they be payin bank regardless of how potent they dont know shit from shit as long as it looks cool lol. but yeah ill probably keep like half to myself so well see. no way im gettin rid of any of that skywalker so im sure that will be enough to keep me flat on my ass until my second crop comes though. i dont really have a way of dropping the temps dramatically anyway just wondering if the winter temps will be cold enough to do that. than again ive never had a hygrometer in my closet before lol so no idea how cold it will get...


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 5, 2008)

update on the pwrecks: just confirmed 3 fems, and 2 males, 1 still too close to call im sure ill know by tomorrow... still cant complain about 50% fems at the worst  time to get busy transplating to 5gal, any opinions on whether i should keep one of the males? i dont really know what id do with it right now or even the slightest thing about breeding lol but once i look into it i was thinking about crossing it with the skywalker... any takers?


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 5, 2008)

sorry for leaving so sudden dk,i was cooking and almost forgot about talking poker with you...nice stats btw..i never got that high up on line but im workin on it...when i get back to the level i wanna be..ill post stats haha..right now im ashamed...but i love it!! 2nd best to weed lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 5, 2008)

haha no doubt man. i been runnin bad the last week or so havent really played as much. stoked for tahoe friday tho and then when i come back gunna play a couple of the FTOPS. should be fun... yeah dont go burnin the house down man lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

K little update for today - NL day 68, Cali - day 58, Skywalker - day 54, Purple Wreck - day 44. flowering on the NL and Cali over two weeks now and buds starting to show up finally. idk how you guys get such good close ups lol i suck with a camera obv. weeded out the males on the pwreck yesterday, 3 and 3 cant complain 50% fem rate... so i finally have all 8 females flowering! just need to transplant 1 more into 5gal and im set. takin off for tahoe tomorrow until tues so dont go freakin out cuz someone else gone missin i know how paranoid yall get lol anyways couple pics...


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

ha lol, fuckin great pics


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks mane. i got a rather important question for ya tho before i take off. i know for sure i got 3 fems. and for sure 2 males. but 1 just wont make up its fuckin mind. it looks male maybe but im not 100% and dont wanna chop it down just in case. will i have any problem leaving it in there being gone 4days?? i got someone watchin em for me but dont know shit from shit i just hope the watering gets done lol. i guess what my real question is if its possible for it to form sacs and spread pollen by the time i come back?? i would think that if i still cant tell by morning it cant do that much harm in 4 days...


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> thanks mane. i got a rather important question for ya tho before i take off. i know for sure i got 3 fems. and for sure 2 males. but 1 just wont make up its fuckin mind. it looks male maybe but im not 100% and dont wanna chop it down just in case. will i have any problem leaving it in there being gone 4days?? i got someone watchin em for me but dont know shit from shit i just hope the watering gets done lol. i guess what my real question is if its possible for it to form sacs and spread pollen by the time i come back?? i would think that if i still cant tell by morning it cant do that much harm in 4 days...


naw you have nothing to worry about


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

ok good haha. just dont wanna fuck up another entire crop like last time


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

don't worry they get pretty big before they bust open


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah thats what i figured. well we shall see once i get back. lets hope i get 4 outta 6


----------



## raiderman (Nov 6, 2008)

i'm sure the overall weight will make up for any males.now cant you see wy i sexed plants in 5" containers before you fill your space,,,i do avg. 2 pacs to try for at lest 10 females where i can fit abunch , then have 10 large plants .it saves me money on soil and space., you gotta good deal going on the price of the OF.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

haha true that. still cant believe you pay over twice what i do for it. although im sure you can afford it  but yeah, im pretty sure i can fit 12 in here and i only got 8/maybe 9 flowering. next time around ill be sure to fill my space. although im not sure how since my veg tent only fits 9. maybe start 6 plants every four weeks or so, get a little sea o green goin


----------



## raiderman (Nov 6, 2008)

i finally got to smoke today. that ob came out better than i thought. keep some herme seeds put up , i been hearing lots a ppl get females from hermes, but the idea of it more possible happens, turns me off, but still keep a few around , but then again knowing the weed is real strong would make you want to try if things tightened up.i guarantee you though i' dedicate 70 days to get some killer crosses, one is one of my BM females crossed with the wite russian for sure soon.around march, i'm gonna keep somethin of the BM goin stedy , in the corner some where .., huh,lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah i havent even begun to think about crossing shit yet. chopped down my male purple wrecks today, didnt even want to think about what to do with them. i got a shit load of trimmings saved up lil bro tryin to cook up some butter right now. i think i need to worry about cloning and shit first before i even get into breeding, shit i just need to get one good harvest out the way...


----------



## luckymover (Nov 6, 2008)

I dont know too much, I do know this for FACT! All seeds from hermies are femenized. You can stress it out too much during growth to make it a hermie but not a male. Its in the genetics, you can look it up. You can turn the [X][X] (Female) into [X][Y] (Hermie) but not into a [Y][Y] (Male). So prize those seeds, just hope its good stuff you got the seeds off of! Happy growing.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 6, 2008)

yea, thats wat i heard,thanx for dropping by we can always use another pair of eyes and some more know how aroud here.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks for the tip lucky. ill keep that in mind


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 12, 2008)

well im back. no luck in tahoe. was fun tho played a good 12 hours picked up a new piece while i was there too. anyways a few plants really took off while i was gone. not sure why the NL isnt flowering much yet but the Cali Indica is really taking off. NL and Cali are 23 days flowering now and the Skywalker and Purple Wreck are 17 and 13. I started the NL and Cali with beastie bloomz today and will start adding molasses some time next week. heres a few pics, along with the new bong


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 12, 2008)

plants kickin ass


----------



## raiderman (Nov 12, 2008)

yea, flowers are really showin thier stuff, ns bong also.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks guys. yeah found the bong pretty cheap up there. already dropped enough $$ gambling figured id spend some on something useful haha. i dont get why the NL isnt flowering much yet tho. been over 3 weeks and the others that are only like 2 have more flowers than the NL...


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice binger! welcome home. When I click the link on your sig. I get a page not found error?


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 12, 2008)

oh really? lets see if i cant fix that. not like you dont know where to find me lol


----------



## raiderman (Nov 12, 2008)

i been breaking in that new one i bot , def. a mind bender,lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 12, 2008)

haha yeah i saw ones that looked just like yours, different colors tho but the same spiral thing shape. i wasnt expecting to get much but i decided id go all out with the ash catcher, diffuser glass on glass and what not... been smokin out my plastic bong for days needed an upgrade haha


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 13, 2008)

so im startin up 9 new seeds today in the homebox. i decided on 2 blueberry, 2 more skywalker, 2 lowlife AK-47 and 3 strawberry blue. these are basically the rest of my fem seeds besides 3 other skywalker, figured id just get all those out the way and get some bud saved up before messin with all the reg seeds...


----------



## yellowsnakes (Nov 13, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


DKskater75 said:


> well im back. no luck in tahoe.


 . . . . ah well, better luck next time 




DKskater75 said:


> I started the NL and Cali with beastie bloomz today and will start adding molasses some time next week.


 I've been trying to decide which seeds to get for my next grow. Used some free bagseed for first grow to learn with. I'm kind of glad I did because I leaned from some mistakes.

NL is on the top of my list. I've been following along DK



DKskater75 said:


> heres a few pics, along with the new bong


 . . . . man, was I shocked at the price of bongs. Went to a head shop with my daughter in Calgary here on 17th Street and fuck, like they want a $100.00 + for a friggin bong 

I'm just a cheap Scottsman, I can't handle that .


. . . . . . . . anyways


good growing to ya DaKine, everything lookin great 


*yellowsnakes*




~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## markj (Nov 13, 2008)

plants are looking really nice man!! I wouldn't worry bout the NL, it's been only 3 weeks...did it also showed sex later than the others?


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 13, 2008)

no it was actually the very first to show sex haha. one of the only ones that showed in veg actually. thats why im surprised all the others are growing so much faster now. oh well its only 1 at least there are plenty of others


----------



## markj (Nov 13, 2008)

i think she'll be fine too!!! maybe she's just a little shy......and needs some time to know you first.....LOL


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 13, 2008)

lol or maybe shes just a bitch and isnt going to do anything!!


----------



## markj (Nov 13, 2008)

haha, that plays too my friend......lol


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 13, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> oh really? lets see if i cant fix that. not like you dont know where to find me lol


It seems to have worked!

Glass on glass, nice!


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 13, 2008)

haha yes it is very nice. now if only i had some bud to fill it...


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 13, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> lol or maybe shes just a bitch and isnt going to do anything!!


Show her the receipt for her fox farm dinner, maybe that will get her in the mood.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 13, 2008)

not to mention all that $$$ spent on her nutrients. fuckin spoiled whore...


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 17, 2008)

wow 3 days and no posts here. must be some kind of record lol. anywho little update here... NL - Day 79 (day 29 flower) Cali Indica - Day 69 (day 29 flower) Skywalker - Day 65 (day 22 flower) Purple Wreck - Day 58 (day 18 flower) the G13 Haze is still in there too its just small as fuck idk what the hells wrong with it... im watering them all now with 3/4 strength big bloom/tiger bloom/beastie bloomz and i think i should start using this molasses soon right? i forget how much it is i think i read a tblspoon per gallon once a week or something? anyways a few pics also, flowers finally starting to show up on all now. the first pic is all of them, 2 is cali indica, 3 is purple wreck and 4 and 5 are the skywalker...


----------



## 11/7/08firstgrow420 (Nov 17, 2008)

how many watts for each plant do u have?


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 17, 2008)

umm 50? just using 400w hps...


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 17, 2008)

buds comin


----------



## markj (Nov 17, 2008)

looking good my friend.... buds are starting to form and fatten up. I love this process...  Looking forward to the next weeks!!!!

and of course i'm looking forward to mine growing up fast, so i can switch them to 12/12.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 17, 2008)

Skywalker looks kick ass! must be using the force!


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 17, 2008)

lol hayduke. yeah they must be i cant wait for the next few weeks. thinkin ima do a few more of the skywalker for this second crop too. puttin them in the propagator right now actually haha. i forgot about my bb x nl so i think im do 2 of those, 2 skywalker, 2 reg bb and the 3 strawberry blue. 

anyone with any input on when and how much of this molasses i should start using??


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 17, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> lol hayduke. yeah they must be i cant wait for the next few weeks. thinkin ima do a few more of the skywalker for this second crop too. puttin them in the propagator right now actually haha. i forgot about my bb x nl so i think im do 2 of those, 2 skywalker, 2 reg bb and the 3 strawberry blue.
> 
> anyone with any input on when and how much of this molasses i should start using??


Sounds like you are opening an I-Hop, or maybe I-Pot...rooty tooty, fresh and stoney.

I would say 1T per gal maybe once a week when you use water only. If you mix it with anything that has soil beasties in it use promptly as the bacteria/fungi start to eat the sugar and acidify your nute solution! I am curious as to whether this happens in the soil also, or why it does not. Probably has to due with the beasties growth phase in solution. But IDK.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL i always get the rooty tooty... anyways, yeah so i was right with 1TBL per gal once a week? i heard some people use it more but yeah i dont wanna fuck around with any fungi bullshit. so i should use it on a day im not feeding with other nutes right? and if i mix it up and keep the air pump in there it wont go bad right?


----------



## markj (Nov 17, 2008)

while on my first grow, i was using molasses the last 4-5 weeks of flowering. I used 1tbl per gal and i had no problems at all. Sometimes i was giving Bio-Grow and molasses at the same time, and still i did not face any troubles.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 17, 2008)

oh cool, good to know mark. just dont wanna go messin anything up at this point ya know haha. a few of these should be about done in 3-4 weeks so i guess i should start with the molasses tomorrow!


----------



## markj (Nov 17, 2008)

of course you don't wanna mess anything up.... i'd give em molasses tomorrow, less than 1tblsp, see how it goes, and the next time i'd give em some more.


----------



## markj (Nov 17, 2008)

by the way, right now i'm smoking a really nice , and I realized my stash is almost over!!!!! and my current plants are still in veg!!!!!! I gotta hurry....


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 17, 2008)

haha damn wait didnt you just harvest that huge plant a few weeks ago?? and its gone already?! lol maybe it wasnt that much i forget wasnt it like 100grams or something tho?


----------



## cassino420 (Nov 18, 2008)

Im deff trying to harvest something like yall......PROPZ.


----------



## markj (Nov 18, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> haha damn wait didnt you just harvest that huge plant a few weeks ago?? and its gone already?! lol maybe it wasnt that much i forget wasnt it like 100grams or something tho?


hahaha i wish it was 100gr, but it yielded around 40grams!!! and since it was my first harvest, i gave some to my brother and friends, kept the rest and now it's almost done!! 
And my new plants are not all the same age, so i got to wait for the young ones to get a bit bigger before switching to 12/12. Especially since the jack herer is still just a baby...


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 18, 2008)

oh damn maybe i was thinking of someone else lol. or thought you had more than one plant or something who knows... 40g from one plant tho not bad, hope i cant get that much haha man 320g wouldnt that be nice...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 18, 2008)

320g from one plant?? damn dk your shootin the moon now eh?? lol. I gotta say that your stuff is lookin fuckin SICK dude. N stop worryin about your NL not flowering. Itll get there man, just wait n watch bro. my last grow, Corky didnt even show her pussy til like 3 weeks into flowering man, i ended up waitin almost 3 months before she was even close to ready to be choppped, n STILL i ended up cuttin her down early, lol - that was the most frustrating grow ever dude. Your NL is gonna blow up over night one night man, n youll fuckin cream your pants when you wake up one morning n shes standin there, all purdy showin off her naughty parts... Its Northern Lights man, a legend in its own right. Shes gonna get funky on you bro, just hang in there n shell thank u for it 

N when you were talkin about waiting to flower until the plants show preflowers during veg, --how long do you usually have to wait for that shit to happen?? lol, i mean, i havent had it happen yet, n im assuming you gotta veg for like 2 months before they show pistils during veg phase dude. Least this is just my assumption -- right now every single indie im growin right now is bigger than my last batch was when i flowered it. Hell, theyre bigger than my last grow was at the end of flowering right now too, lol. 

N in what room are you startin your new seeds in?? seems like you got alot of shit goin on now man, i cant wait to take a look at everything -- your in the works of buildin yourself a nice lil perpetual grow eh ? I guess my next question would be though -- why wouldnt you clone rather than start from seed again? is it because theyre different strains or what?

+rep bro(if it lets me), ambition leads to success


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 18, 2008)

lol no man not 320 from one plant youre nuts. 40g from one plant x 8 plants = 320 lol. not that im expecting that or anything id be more than happy with an oz off each... 

yeah and with the preflowers it just depends man, the strain and shit obviously helps determine when they will show but you can never really be sure i dont think. my NL showed after like 6 weeks veg, and the skywalker were shooting pistols everywhere after like 5 weeks but those were fem seeds obv so no sex to be determined... 

im startin up the new seeds in the homebox. that will now become my veg tent and the other half of my closet used for flowering. in theory id like to be able to veg 8 weeks/flower 8 weeks so then be able to harvest 8 plants or so every 8 weeks... i havent really even thought about cloning and shit yet haha. i have so many seeds now and will probably just grow out all the strains first, i got like 15 different ones lol. plus i heard its better starting from seed anyway, even with the extra time you can get much healthier plants/bigger yield obv etc...


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 19, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Corky didnt even show her pussy til like 3 weeks into flowering man


 lmao i want to make this my tag how do i do it?..im high as hell,but this is too funny


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 19, 2008)

lol i think you got part of it down... when you click that link its just a pic of an arrow tho lol. long time paper whats up


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 20, 2008)

back and forth to atlantic city..im always doing ok live but online kills me the plays these people be doing..didnt read thread,but how was tahoe..sorry ifya reposting


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 20, 2008)

haha yeah it was chill. didnt win shiit played 3 tourneys tho it was fun... 12 of 100 best i did, top 9 got paid go figure lol. picked up a new bong there too haha its a few pages back i think... 

heres a few close up pics for today now that the buds are starting to fill in  i gave them all a helping of molasses yesterday and will probably do so once a week from here on out until harvest... first pic is cali indica, second is skywalker, and the others are the 3 purple wreck...


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 20, 2008)

damn everything looks so perfect mannn..good shit as usual...im running to hydro store to get more nutes right now..ill hit you when i get back and tell you all about my bullshit haha


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 20, 2008)

haha good shit man. still waitin for this damn NL to do some shit. 31 days flowering now and it has like the smallest buds lol. supposedly 45-50 day flower plant so i guess well see in a few more weeks... this fuckin skywalker looks like its gunna be nuts tho haha only 24 days flowering so far and its 56-63 days!! 5 more weeks these bitches will be huge!


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 20, 2008)

indeed man,as they say give her time shell come around..i had that fungis gnat problem under semi control..dont see them flying around at all,but the min. i stop with the neem oil (every 3-4 days)i start seeing them..those lil fuckers are gangsta lol...anyway dont know what caused what,but my roots started to get really dark in color and new growth was starting to die off..im going into reconstruction mode tonight.starting evrything as if the plants were only 2 weeks or so old...i dont think i did a good water drench after neem drench and now i got like soap bubbles in there like my ladies are taking a bubble bath..it was crazy!..back to sqaure 1 for me....pffff,but ill get it right sooner than later trust me


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 20, 2008)

sounds like youd be better off doin soil man lol how many fuckin problems you gunna have?!


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 20, 2008)

mann,fuck that..thats the beauty of hydro bra..you dont know??..if i fuck up all i have to do is drain/flush and im good..so here we are fuckin up again..lol


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Dk, I got 3 NLs going right now too and mine are exactly 10 days behind yours on flowering and they aren't doing too much either. Hearing you say that makes me feel alot better. Those pics look good though.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks chunky... yeah i didnt even post pics of the NL haha since, well.. theres nothing really to see... maybe they just fuckin take off the last 2 weeks?? lol i dunno man seems pretty weird to me i guess we will find out soon enough... 

lol paper yeah but if you fuck up soil you can drain/flush too. and its not at all as easy to fuck up as hydro!


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 21, 2008)

Very nice DK!


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 21, 2008)

why thank you hayduke. just did a little trimming on the girls. cut off all the little dying parts that were left and most of the smaller bud sites at the bottom. mainly on the NL so hopefully the top will fill in over the next two weeks or so. its says that its a 45-50 day flowering plant but what if it doesnt look done by then lol. is it cool to let it go another week or two or what?? these skywalker and purple wreck are gettin bigger every day and frosty as fuck already. and they still have another 5 weeks or so to go


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 21, 2008)

I would say let the trichromes tell you when they are done. The flower time is under ideal conditions (which of course you actually have) my guess is the NL will take 9-10 weeks since they are so slow to flower. Its not like you won't have plenty of fine smoke to hold you over!


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 21, 2008)

9-10 weeks?? on the package it says 45-50 days... thats like 7 weeks lol. i thought that seemed pretty fast to me but i guess no harm in letting it go longer if the trichs dont look ready yet...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Nov 23, 2008)

I think mine said 55-65 days. If any stress at all is caused it can delay growth from days to weeks. I'm not saying!.......I'm just saying.


----------



## paperfetti (Nov 24, 2008)

Mannnnn..isnt flushing with soil messy??..i hear u have to put 3x's the amount of water just to flush soil...dont confuse my noob duties with what is actually easier..im just a high guy who wants his own smoke and make something from it...i drain water and put in new..im done!..how much easier do you want it? Lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah i think ill let them go at least 8 weeks then, they dont look to be ready by another two weeks but you never know! lol paper i dont even know man ive never had to flush before besides when i harvested my last plant. just sounds like you keep running into problems with the hydro all i was sayin!


----------



## markj (Nov 25, 2008)

nice pics DKskater!! 

the buds are fattening up and looking really good......
How's the NL doing?


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 25, 2008)

double post!


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks, a little better but still behind the rest of the plants. ill probably let her go 9 weeks or so and see what happens by then.. the rest are really starting to fill in now, the cali indica looks to be done in less than 3 weeks now  ill get some new pics up later once doors are open..


----------



## markj (Nov 25, 2008)

niiiiiiiice.... i can't wait to see the cali indica filled with crystals!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 25, 2008)

Update for today - NL and Cali day 37 flower now, Skywalker are day 30 and the Purple Wreck are day 26.. still feeding with tiger bloom/big bloom/beastie bloomz every other day and molasses once a week now. will start with the last nute cha ching next week i believe.. got a dozen sprouts going now also theyre about a week old. planted 2 more skywalker, 2 blueberry, 2 Ak-47, 3 strawberry blue and 3 blueberry NL. as for the pics... 1 is all plants, 2 is the G13 Haze thats barely a foot tall now but at least starting to flower. 3 is the NL. 4 is Cali Indica. 5 and 6 are Skywalker. 7-9 are the Purple Wreck and the rest are the sprouts and are labeled as you can see...


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 25, 2008)

NICE!!!! the skywalker and purple wrecks look very nice. How do you like the grow bags? seems easier to cram in than rigid pots.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 25, 2008)

some great fuckin plants DK


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks guys. yeah the grow bags are sick. $2.50 for 10 pretty good deal id say. theyre 2gal just like the pots i had in there before but i can fit a dozen now instead of just 9. easier to move around and transplant and all that shit too..


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 26, 2008)

Wuddup Dkizzle, just swingin by to check out how shits growin out man. LOOKIN AWESOME, seriously man, im diggin it . How did those excellofizz work out for you? did they help you pack on some girth in your plants or what?? i hope so cuz i ordered a bucket the other day n they should be here today or tomorrow. Your shit is lookin nice man, seriously n im a little jealous that your growin out that Strawberry blue - i always wanted to pick the strain up, but i always forget about them when im ordering, lol. 

My shits comin along too man, im at one week flowering n everything is just now showin off their pussies, so all is well. The WWs are comin along now too, fuckin still only a couple sets of true leaves, no branches yet, but still lookin healthy as hell. another week n a half n ill be into flowering probably, well see. Also started a Red Diesel n one of my Power SKunks, in 20 oz cups, and im probably gonna keep them in there just for shits n giggles to see if i can grow them out and actually get a couple nugs out of the deal. What can i say man, you do wierd shit when your bored, lol.

Anyways bro, hit me back and lemme know about those co2 pucks. +rep for the buds man, those look sexy as hell - cant wait to see them all filled out dude, your gonna have some HUGE nugs right before harvest.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 26, 2008)

haha thanks man. yeah i dont really know about the excellofizz yet, been using it every other day for a few weeks now. i think the buds are already bigger than when i harvested my first plant lol. overall everything is just so much improved over my first grow that i cant really tell how much of an impact the excellofizz alone is having.. been using molasses this time too and twice as many types of nutes plus the temps like 15 degrees lower than it was my last grow so im sure thats helping also. but anyways yeah, im sure they cant do no you no harm haha. im just sitting back and waitin now. just a few more weeks to go...


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 27, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> haha thanks man. yeah i dont really know about the excellofizz yet, been using it every other day for a few weeks now. i think the buds are already bigger than when i harvested my first plant lol. overall everything is just so much improved over my first grow that i cant really tell how much of an impact the excellofizz alone is having..
> 
> been using molasses this time too and twice as many types of nutes plus the temps like 15 degrees lower than it was my last grow so im sure thats helping also. but anyways yeah, im sure they cant do no you no harm haha. im just sitting back and waitin now. just a few more weeks to go...


Yea too long bruh


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 27, 2008)

WUDDUP MANE?! lol, Happy Thanksgiving bro 


DK -- your shit is lookin nice man. I love that skywalker, n cant wait till all her hues come out n she distinguishes herself from the rest of the pack. For sure gonna be some fuckin beasty bud  

n um....CLEAR YOUR MESSAGES OUT MANNNNNNNNN -- your shit is full n i cant send you out my list 

Had to copy that shit n paste it up in my notes n shit...makin me fuckin work on thanksgiving, ya bastard. 

But yeah, im ready for ya so just hit me up whenever your inbox is straight.

Piece mhan 

-K1.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 27, 2008)

O, n about those pucks -- what are your temps around now?? co2 helps your grow, but you dont see outright noticeable diffrence unless you have high temps, like 82-90 degrees high. If your using co2 in temps like 70-75, its still gonna help your babies, but it wont make them swell up because the plants arent gasping for air because of the heat. Thats what makes the co2 work, is when the plants are begging to get cooled off, or better put, begging to get a dose of co2, which is more abundant in cooler temps, so the pucks really arent doing alot except adding to an already optimal atmosphere. But reguardless theyll work for ya, it wont do anything but help your grow along -- not that you need it bro, your shit is lookin fuckin bangin, n when they fill out theyre gonna fuckin blow you away compared to your last harvest for sure


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 27, 2008)

haha thanks, yeah temps dont get much higher than 75 these days. usually stays right around 70. my bad about the inbox, didnt even know. never had to empty it before i guess it finally filled up lol ill empty it here in a sec... so this NL says flowering time 45-50 days, and tomorrow will be day 40 haha. is it actually possible for them to flower that quickly indoors under just 400w? ill probably let them go at least 8 weeks and of course keep an eye on the trichs, but should i just keep letting them flower if they dont look ready yet?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 28, 2008)

I would say yeah, let them bitches grow until you stop seeing them swell up man. Like you said, keep an eye on the trichs so you know your not goin past ripe, but if your instincts are tellin you to keep that shit goin, then keep it goin man. Those estimated growtimes are from breeders who provide nothing but the best conditions and materials for their plants. Even though were giving ours just as much love, we still aint doin shit exactly the same way that they do it -- they could be growing their strains in dro, organically, bio(soil), or who knows man. so i would just use that estimated time as a primer, so you know that your comin close to time to chop, but keep them bitches goin for as long as you need to  
-- n ill hit u up with that list right now lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah i will for sure be letting the rest go a bit longer. i was just hoping to be able to have some to smoke in a week or two haha. sick and tired of having to pay for this shit! so i was hoping the NL or cali would be done in 7 weeks or so, but obviously they wont be. probably be choppin down the cali after 8 weeks regardless since the NL looks like it might need to go a good 9-10 weeks..


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 1, 2008)

little update for today - NL and Cali Indica day 43 flower, Skywalker and Haze day 36 flower, and Purple Wreck day 32 flower... starting with the last nute cha ching this week for the next few weeks until its time to flush. ill probably harvest the cali in another 2 weeks just so i can have something to smoke for free haha. the rest i will probably let go another 4 weeks maybe 5 for the purple wreck... as for the pics, 1 is all, 2 is cali indica, 3 and 4 skywalker, 5-7 purple wreck...


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 1, 2008)

Damn nice DK. I would have thought the Cali Indica would have had wider leaves more like an indica. Maybe wide leaves are not an indica trait? Those wrecks are looking frosty! 

by the way you have 8 pics....


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 1, 2008)

oh right haha. i was pretty high. the 8th pic is the haze. yeah i dont know the cali and the NL really stretched out for some reason. almost 5 feet tall. the rest are only like 3. another 5 weeks almost for the purple wreck and i want to smoke it already


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 1, 2008)

5 weeks! damn they look older than that. Ah haze I thought it looked diff from everyone else. And 5 feet tall, that is crazy. I would tie that bitch down and put her in her place!


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 1, 2008)

haha well the cali and NL only have like 2 weeks left so no worries. i might just harvest the tops and see if the bottom branches fill out more. and yeah, purple wreck are 8-9 weeks flower, its only been 4 1/2!


----------



## DWR (Dec 2, 2008)

lovely buds dude, looks real dense


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 5, 2008)

sup man, nice colas you got goin on .... awesome variety too ! + rep


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks guys. yeah theyre filling in rather nicely. even the haze is only like a foot tall but the cola is huge now! its the biggest for sure haha doesnt really have much lower branching maybe thats why. ill see if i can get some more pics up later


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey DK, how's the NL? Next time you update can you put up a couple of pics so I can see where they're at?


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 8, 2008)

sure thing chunky, but its not going to be pretty lol. its really fucked up for reasons that i cannot explain. its practically dead already and will probably be chopped this weekend. its by far the smallest and just smells like shit. kinda disappointing for how much i spent on them, but i guess this one just went wrong, still got 8 more seeds. anyways as for the rest heres an update - NL and Cali - day 50 flower. Skywalker and Haze - day 43 flower. Purple Wreck - day 39 flower. i have started feeding with the last nute cha ching now and will continue for the next two weeks until flush. i will probably start flushing the NL and Cali this week so i can harvest some this weekend. anyways on with the pics, 1 is all, 2 is Cali, 3 is Skywalker, 4-6 Purple Wreck, 7 is Haze and 8 is the piece of shit NL just for chunky because he asked so nicely. otherwise i would be ashamed to show it lol ok enjoy


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 8, 2008)

nice pics! awesome! rep+


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Dec 8, 2008)

W0W! The others look awesome though. At least you were growing other strains too... Thanks for posting DK.


----------



## camaro630hp (Dec 10, 2008)

what up dk just wanted 2 stop by and say wwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooowwwwwwwwww


u r doing a great job 



crazy lookin shit


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 10, 2008)

shit is really lookin good


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 10, 2008)

wow thanks guys haha. yeah much better than i was expecting already. the quality is there for sure now im just wondering about quantity. how much can i expect them to swell up the last 3 weeks or so? i hear thats when they put on most of the weight..


----------



## raiderman (Dec 10, 2008)

frosty muthafukas .. gonna be hiiiiiiggggghhhhhh.lol.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Dec 10, 2008)

nice plants dk. looking very tasty


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 11, 2008)

Very nice DK. How much % wise of the FF nute chart are you up too? The solubles are recommended at 1/4-1/2 tsp. did you start with a full 1/4 tsp? They are pricey, do you think they are worth the money? I just bought beastie bloomz as my girls already had preflowers and will be 9 days or so into flower before the next nutes. How tall are yours finishing out at and how tall were they when you put them to flower? I think I waited too long with my limited space...I have 3 monsters. Thanks dude!


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 11, 2008)

damn thats a lot of questions haha ok lets see. im using using almost full strength on all the nutes now. the watering can i use is 3/4 gal and ive been using 2/3 of what the chart recommends. i think thats around 90% or so. yeah i started the solubles at 1/4 tsp and havent really gone any higher than that. im pretty sure they are worth the money, i got the pack of all 3 i believe it was $50 or so. i dont think you will ever run out of this stuff either haha at least not for a few years. ive used almost half the liquid nutes already in two grows, but the solubles are practically full. i dont exactly remember how tall all the plants were when i started to flower since i was just waiting for preflowers to show. i know i let them all veg 7 weeks, i think they were around 16-18 inches when i put them into flower. but then the NL and Cali exploded and took off to like 5 feet, no idea why because the tallest any of the others got was 3 feet. the Haze is a midget, barely 2 feet, and the rest are closer to 3. hope i answered everything lol ok but i have a few more things to add here... 

i went in to check on the girls last night and on one of the purple wrecks all the fans leaves had completely dried up!! i dont understand how this could have happened? i water the plants almost every day. a few days ago all the leaves were droopy and hanging straight down, i thought i had just forgotten to water so i did. the next morning they were all fine and pointing straight up again. and then yesterday she died! what the fuck?! anyways kinda lame, should i just chop her this weeked or will she still be able to flower even though there are like 4 fans leaves left? oh also, i snipped two of the bottom branches of the p wreck to smoke and found two little seeds in there! i guess thats not a good thing haha but i used all of mine up so i guess i can plant these ones now right? wont they be female seeds also?


----------



## markj (Dec 11, 2008)

I think that if the plant's a hermie, then you're seeds are most likely feminised. But if the plant has been polinated by a male, then they're just "normal" seeds.
I heard somewhere, that seeds need some time from the moment they're taken off the plant before they're able to germinate. I'm not sure though!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for answering all my ??'s DK. They will still flower without the fan leaves (I proved that in my last grow!) Were the seeds full size? I know if you are going to store them, of course you dry them out. Don't know if they work fresh. Evolutionarily, it would be better if the seeds did not germ right after they are done because in most latitudes it would be certain death from winter. For this reason they may not germinate right away (like you really need to!).


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 11, 2008)

haha i know, not planning on growing them right now. they were fully developed seeds though, nice and brown not pale and green still. i found a few on the skywalker also and pulled them off but they werent good at all haha. now im debating whether to leave the others to develop more seeds, or if i should just pull them off if its going to affect flowering too much? i was just reading up on it and apparantly once seeds start to develop the plant will start to focus more on producing seeds and not as much THC content. but its not like there are seed pods all over, just a few here and there mostly on the lower branches. plus i only have two skywalker seeds left and those fuckers are expensive!

oh and yeah youre right mark, i dont believe theres anyway a male could have pollinated the females i have in there now since i removed all of the males as soon as i spotted preflowers. i had to pull off a few pollen sacks from one of my purple wrecks a few weeks ago so maybe some pollen got out when i wasnt looking? haha but i guess i did have a hermie in there i forgot. anyways if thats the case then i might have some purple skywalker trainwreck seeds on my hands!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 13, 2008)

If there are not too many (seeds) I would leave them. It is not like the plant is going to neglect the flowers, because as far as the plant knows there is still a chance for pollination. And THC being a response to UV light (sun screen) I doubt you would notice if a few random buds were raped by your purple wreck shemale! Those seeds could be the next dank thing! You may have to move to Holland!


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 14, 2008)

haha i may have to because there were way more than i thought. i found at least 50 on one of the skywalker. and another 50 or so on the NL. i should really pay more attention to my plants haha. theyre all bunched so close together i never really look down into the depths of the lower branches. so yeah, i pulled off all the seed clusters i could find, hopefully the plants will respond in time and put on a bit more bud in the next few weeks! now im curious as to what kind of crazy ass seeds ive created. only one way to find out i suppose


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 14, 2008)

Was this all from hermie's? Raiderman was saying that he gets hermie's from feminized seeds. Bummer!


----------



## paperfetti (Dec 14, 2008)

what up homeboy lol
looking good as use i see..man ive been bizzy,bizzy,bizzy...i revamped my entire setup..i will update you on it when i get some zzzzz's...mannn,shout out to the ladies once again..lol...i love yall phew!


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 15, 2008)

i forgot you existed lol what up paper. yeah hay, i think the skywalker hermied all over itself, and must have gotten some pollen on the NL.. whatever i spent yesterday plucking them all off haha now i really dont need any more seeds! one more week and ill think ill be chopping the NL and Cali..


----------



## paperfetti (Dec 19, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> i forgot you existed lol what up paper.


 MANNN check me out im off the deep end lol.....https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/115919-starting-small-see-whats-hapnin.html


----------



## DivinePower (Dec 22, 2008)

Awesome lookin grow dood. Saw you around Hayduke's grow so I thought I'd stop on by!


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks man. yeah hes the one that told me to start one of these things lol. so i did.. and now its huge. anyways, try and get an update goin here soon. chopped the NL and Cali down yesterday and are now hanging out to dry. skywalker will be chopped this weekend and the purple wrecks the following week.


----------



## DivinePower (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice dood. I chopped my first white widow a week ago... but that plant grew weird and just plan tastes weird. Gets you plenty high though. About to finish it up by grinding it up to make butter or oil or maybe some hash.

I harvested the another white widow on thursday. That one did great and the harvest was outstanding. Taste is way better the the first plant. Looks like its supposed... etc... just put it in jars to cure last night. The next white widow looks like it will be ready around saturday or sunday. The last plant will be my thai haze x skunk - that one wont be until around january 4th to the 10th. Somewhere in there. Maybe even longer! lol Damn sativas!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 22, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> thanks man. yeah hes the one that told me to start one of these things lol. so i did.. and now its huge. anyways, try and get an update goin here soon. chopped the NL and Cali down yesterday and are now hanging out to dry. skywalker will be chopped this weekend and the purple wrecks the following week.





DivinePower said:


> Nice dood. I chopped my first white widow a week ago... but that plant grew weird and just plan tastes weird. Gets you plenty high though. About to finish it up by grinding it up to make butter or oil or maybe some hash.
> 
> I harvested the another white widow on thursday. That one did great and the harvest was outstanding. Taste is way better the the first plant. Looks like its supposed... etc... just put it in jars to cure last night. The next white widow looks like it will be ready around saturday or sunday. The last plant will be my thai haze x skunk - that one wont be until around january 4th to the 10th. Somewhere in there. Maybe even longer! lol Damn sativas!


Damn sure smells nice around here, real festive! Happy solstice, historically a time to indulge in excess! You both will be ringing in the new year in some serious style!!!

DK, PICS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 22, 2008)

haha ok ok im on it


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 22, 2008)

alright here goes, like i said NL and Cali were chopped yesterday after a full 9 weeks of flower. skywalker are 8 weeks now, purple wreck and haze are around 7 weeks. not much else to say at this point i suppose haha guess the pics will speak for themselves... 1 is six flowering now, 2 and 3 are skywalker, 4-6 are purple wreck, 7 is the haze and 8 is the NL (left) and Cali (right) cut and hung up to dry


----------



## DivinePower (Dec 22, 2008)

SHA-WING!

I think I just messed my pants.....

Nice dood!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 22, 2008)

Damn DK super nice job! Your garden looks great! The Skywalker and the Purple wrecks look like fire! If you have seeds left of these, next time take cuttings! They would be easy to ship un-rooted, then re-cut and rooted....(using a cut 1 liter or 20oz bottle and moist towels).


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Dec 22, 2008)

Damn, thats fuckin nice, i did the northern lights from nirvana once before and i had a bud that looked just like that one, just not as crystal covered, Dont worry they were still some dank nugz though


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 22, 2008)

well the northern lights i did was fucked up and got seeded somehow so it didnt really bud very much. its hanging up already, probably 1/2 oz dry at most. sucks because it was the NL from sensi which was the most expensive of all my seeds! oh well i still have 8 more of them to see what happens, these others will make up for it too i suppose. turning out much better than i expected, the purple wrecks are just starting to change color now so hopefully they will look even better in another 2 weeks!


----------



## paperfetti (Dec 23, 2008)

NICCCE HOMIE...the pic with the ones hanging..i know thats not all the bud from 1 plant...is it?

well i finaly got around to hanging light mover and stuff in my upgrade,but i was wondering..does anybody have a way to cool 1000 watt 6' air coolable reflector w/o me cutting two holes in wood and sticking wood in window w/ air ducts going out?..im a lil nervous about that..i dont wanna the natives to get restless and start wondering "hmmm,i wonder whats the purpose for thos air ducts coming out his basement window"


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 23, 2008)

paperfetti said:


> NICCCE HOMIE...the pic with the ones hanging..i know thats not all the bud from 1 plant...is it?
> 
> well i finaly got around to hanging light mover and stuff in my upgrade,but i was wondering..does anybody have a way to cool 1000 watt 6' air coolable reflector w/o me cutting two holes in wood and sticking wood in window w/ air ducts going out?..im a lil nervous about that..i dont wanna the natives to get restless and start wondering "hmmm,i wonder whats the purpose for thos air ducts coming out his basement window"


Ther is a vid on youtube on grow room set ups. The guy builds a wood box to fit around the inside of the window. One side of box is open (towards window). The box is lined with foam egg crate sound proofing. A bamboo window shade is hung over window like it's normal, and the window is bracketed open about an inch. The flanges for the air duct are mounted to the room side of the box, and the box is hung over window opening with L brackets. Viola! This takes care of light, noise and appearance. Being in a basement, the hanging of the box may be more diff. if no wood around window, but not impossible. 

This may sound quite involved, but I think it would be worth it. I have too much foot and vehicle traffic near my window or this would be ideal. I vent flower box into attic and veg box out roof top through bath exhaust. 

The other day was a very cold morning (socal style) and all the roofs in the neigborhood were covered in frost...mine was conspicuosly completely clear.

Sounds like a blast! Have fun.


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 23, 2008)

the pic with the ones hanging are the NL and Cali Indica that i just chopped.. just got done cuttin and weighing them, just over 14 grams on the NL and close to 24 for the cali... that fat nug in the middle was the main cola on the cali it was 9.6 grams haha


----------



## markj (Dec 26, 2008)

looking sweet my friend!!!! Enjoy the holidays......


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 29, 2008)

Sure is quiet here on RIU lately! DK you are either REALLY stoned or chopping that beautiful skywalker! I met a guy who has been growing in the bay area for clubs for 15 years. I gave him 5 of my Red Diesel clones I did not need and he kicked down 5g of his romulan. The grow gods have smiled on me! what a great resource, and he has invited me to see his grow! He says he likes 400w for supplemental lighting and has room to veg for me (seed share for clones) so I am prepared to see a nice room(s)!!!!!
He has always used clones and has wanted a strain he cant find as cutting. He was sketched by the cannuks wanting cash/MO I steared hin to Attitude for the "Morning Glory" I am going to suggest he looks into the Skywalker! I want a cutting!!!
Hope all is well in the NorCal.


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 29, 2008)

all is well just been busy. chopped one of the skywalker yesterday. the others not quite done yet. going to give it and the purple wreck another week. oh and the haze too. so i could be choppin 5 next week depending on how things go. ill get some pics up later. whats with the new layout? looks kinda lame..


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 29, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> all is well just been busy. chopped one of the skywalker yesterday. the others not quite done yet. going to give it and the purple wreck another week. oh and the haze too. so i could be choppin 5 next week depending on how things go. ill get some pics up later. whats with the new layout? looks kinda lame..


Sounds like you will be good busy!
I am not big on change, so I prefer the old layout also. Have not figured out how to add rep yet.


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 29, 2008)

ok heres the last 5... week 9... first 3 are purple wreck, 4th is skywalker and 5th is haze!
final week!


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Dec 29, 2008)

Those look absolutely tasty DK.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 29, 2008)

looks great DK. that shit looks real sweet. i may try those purp. wrecks.gonna restart new journal on my white russian 2pacs on new year .everything is finishing . The G13 turns out to have commercial potential,lol.i have one g13 that may end up with 3 to 4 dry ounces on the single cola . the HP themselves did well but not like g13hp.


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 29, 2008)

wow. i hope i can get 3 or 4 ounces just off these 5 plants lol. so far i got around 2oz dry from the first 3 i cut.. but yeah the purple wreck turned out real nice. smells real sweet, stronger than any others by far, hope i can get around 2oz of that too


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 29, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> wow. i hope i can get 3 or 4 ounces just off these 5 plants lol. so far i got around 2oz dry from the first 3 i cut.. but yeah the purple wreck turned out real nice. smells real sweet, stronger than any others by far, hope i can get around 2oz of that too


Wow they look great. The wrecks look so yummy

Who was the breeder on the wrecks and skywalker? Sorry but 187 pages is just...Thanks!


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 29, 2008)

haha the skywalker are dutch passion and the purple wreck are from reserva privada, some west coast group of breeders that have a few strains apparantly cant get them anywhere else. I just checked on the doc and the 6 strains they have available are all sold out haha, guess i should clone the next ones i do, only got 3 left!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 29, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> haha the skywalker are dutch passion and the purple wreck are from reserva privada, some west coast group of breeders that have a few strains apparantly cant get them anywhere else. I just checked on the doc and the 6 strains they have available are all sold out haha, guess i should clone the next ones i do, only got 3 left!


You should definitely clone them! it is very easy. I looked on attitude and saw they are the only breeders for those strains, sorry for the silly question! The skywalker does not look like it would be as low in THC as they advertise, it looks so nice. 5 1/2 long weeks for me...


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 30, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> whats with the new layout? looks kinda lame..


I switched back, couldn't figure out how to give rep with new skin. To switch:very bottom left of page and choose "Blzin-07".


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 30, 2008)

what where?? i dont see anything!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 30, 2008)

Oops, from the new skin you don't see that. OK, Go to "My Rollitup" and on left side under settings and options click on "edit options", scroll to bottom and choose blzin-07 and click save settings. It should then change view, though I just went back and I had to log out and in and then it was done.


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 30, 2008)

oh ok i found it. much better. i had no idea there were that many to choose from haha. why did they auto change to that ugly one?


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 31, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> oh ok i found it. much better. i had no idea there were that many to choose from haha. why did they auto change to that ugly one?


they gray one looks kinda cool, the new one looks a little cheap and still has issues. If it aint broke....


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 5, 2009)

damn i really got lazy on this journal lol. been busy harvesting. 3 plants left now, just got done choppin the first of the purple wreck, the one that didnt really turn purple haha. anyways, i got about 3oz off the first 4 plants. been averaging around 3/4oz per plant i guess that alright for 400w? i got over an oz from one of the skywalker, but only 1/2 from the other since it got seeded. should get around 2oz of purple wreck im guessing and 1/2 off haze.. anyways here are the final pics of these plants before they get chopped this week.. also pics of the other plants i started about 6 weeks ago and will be ready to flower in another 2!


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 5, 2009)

looking good man !, yea weight sounds about rite for short single cola plants


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah thanks. ive topped all of the next ones i have going. think ill see any difference in weight with more tops? or just smaller ones and same weight haha oh well have to wait and see...


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 5, 2009)

yea man .. can be double- triple the yield ... you can check out my grow im just finishing 1 plant that i fimmed, and 2 that i didnt that are together
if you fim early then let it veg for 2 weeks then flower you should get similar results


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah i fimmed most of them like a week ago. some of them have four good tops forming others just look kinda fucked up lol. like one side is way bigger than the other. and some look like they might have 5 or 6. just fucked up looking right now. well see what happens. i read that i shouldnt start flowering for like a month after fimming tho? my flowering ones will be finished by the end up this week. i guess i can just put them under the hps to veg another few weeks. they are getting a bit big for a dozen in the tent.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 5, 2009)

you can flower them sooner then that, i just put one into flower that i have been fimn over the past month, and right before she went in ... well see what happens !


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 8, 2009)

haha you sure i can start flowering yet?? i fimmed liked 2 weeks ago i think. choppin the last purple wreck and the haze this weekend so i can start movin out the plants from the tent. i think ill just veg them another week or so under the hps to be sure. the tops havent even formed on some of them yet. got a nice lookin blueberry NL goin tho and some strawberry blues too guess i better get up soem more pics and stop smokinn so much haha cali indica almost gone already


----------



## drugstorecowboy (Jan 10, 2009)

DKskater75 said:


> haha you sure i can start flowering yet?? i fimmed liked 2 weeks ago i think. choppin the last purple wreck and the haze this weekend so i can start movin out the plants from the tent. i think ill just veg them another week or so under the hps to be sure. the tops havent even formed on some of them yet. got a nice lookin blueberry NL goin tho and some strawberry blues too guess i better get up soem more pics and stop smokinn so much haha cali indica almost gone already


 DK- Great looking grow man! The PW is such a treat to smoke. The best pheno I have isn't purple... it is almost like a light lavander when it cures, and you think they stink now? 2-3 weeks in a jar and the smell is overpowering! Topping the PW definately improves yield. I grow SOG 4 per square foot so I don't top much, but I did flower out some mothers and they were very heavy yielders. Which haze are you running again?


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 10, 2009)

really, light lavender? i got two that were super purple, and then one that only the main cola had a few shades of purple and the rest was pretty much lime green.. it only yielded like 1/2oz the other two got well over 1 tho. and yeah they definetly reek already lol just chopped 4 days ago, have yet to even put them in jars. i topped all the new plants i have going now so well se how they compare to these that i didnt. oh and the haze is g13, last man standing haha. been over 10 weeks already, it looks about done tho probably chop tomorrow


----------



## drugstorecowboy (Jan 12, 2009)

DKskater75 said:


> really, light lavender? i got two that were super purple, and then one that only the main cola had a few shades of purple and the rest was pretty much lime green.. it only yielded like 1/2oz the other two got well over 1 tho. and yeah they definetly reek already lol just chopped 4 days ago, have yet to even put them in jars. i topped all the new plants i have going now so well se how they compare to these that i didnt. oh and the haze is g13, last man standing haha. been over 10 weeks already, it looks about done tho probably chop tomorrow


Yeah my PW4 turns purple and yields fairly well. 
I always run a couple hazes as well. I have the Uptown Haze (New York City Block Haze) that I was lucky enough to find a lone seed in many many 20 bags of this stuff bought over last summer, and it I am working on cubing it now for stable seeds. It is a 110-120 day strain but the buzz is of the highest quality. 
I did run GHS Super Silver Haze and it sucke. 13 weeks to finish for midgrade at best pot. I was very disappointed in that. 
I have Seedsman's Sugar Haze running now and it looks spectacular. I am anxious for it to finish. It is what I am using to try and stablize the New York Haze.
next Haze up is the Silver Bubble from Reserva Privada. That is going to be mind bending I think.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 12, 2009)

is 13 weex the flowerin period, if it is ,lomg time, but ns good selection of plants .


----------



## drugstorecowboy (Jan 12, 2009)

raiderman said:


> is 13 weex the flowerin period, if it is ,lomg time, but ns good selection of plants .


 Yes it is just flowering time. And out of ten seeds they were very uniform, but the resin production was very low, the buds were extremely leafy, even though they were very large. The bag appeal is very low and overall I was very displeased with the plant I waited so long for. It requires a very long cure time before it is even smokable as well. Don't know if I got the wrong seeds or what, but if they have any strain that is that bad, that is disappointing. I have not given up on them though and will be trying Nevelle's and Arjan's haze after I stabilize the Uptown so I can take this space hog out of my grow room for a bit.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 12, 2009)

well i am ending up these 12 weex will be total,blue family always long flower.


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 12, 2009)

are they really? haha thats pretty much all i have going now.. reg blueberry, blueberry northern lights, strawberry blue and some more skywalker. i moved everything out from the veg box under the hps now to veg another week or two. chopped the haze yesterday and everything else is pretty much dry now. got around 6oz in all not too shabby id say


----------



## drugstorecowboy (Jan 12, 2009)

DKskater75 said:


> are they really? haha thats pretty much all i have going now.. reg blueberry, blueberry northern lights, strawberry blue and some more skywalker. i moved everything out from the veg box under the hps now to veg another week or two. chopped the haze yesterday and everything else is pretty much dry now. got around 6oz in all not too shabby id say


 The blue family will up your yield. Blueberry is a very heavy yielder if grown right, and NL x BB is even stronger in yield. I got the straberry blue in week 2 of veg now actually. I'll be followin yours to see what to expect!


----------



## paperfetti (Jan 12, 2009)

yo dk,
how many plants did it take to get ya total weight??


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 12, 2009)

drugstorecowboy said:


> The blue family will up your yield. Blueberry is a very heavy yielder if grown right, and NL x BB is even stronger in yield. I got the straberry blue in week 2 of veg now actually. I'll be followin yours to see what to expect!


awesome! i just topped them all 2 weeks ago and will let them veg another 2 before they go into flower. they are mostly all fem seeds besides the bb nl, one of which is already showing pistols, still waiting on the other two. ill be sure to get some pics up tomorrow, its been awhile lol 




paperfetti said:


> yo dk,
> how many plants did it take to get ya total weight??


i had 8 plants total. 1 NL, 1 cali indica, 1 g13 haze, 2 skywalker and 3 purple wreck. the NL and cali got way too stretched out and didnt yield very much. also ended up with quite a few seeds in them. on one of the skywalkers all the lower branches were seeds so i think that plant must have hermied and pollinated some of the other branches on other plants. anyways i got a shit load of new seeds now whatever the fuck they are lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 23, 2009)

wow this journal really went to shit, haha update later i promise, lots of nice changes!!


----------



## drugstorecowboy (Jan 24, 2009)

DKskater75 said:


> wow this journal really went to shit, haha update later i promise, lots of nice changes!!


 Iwant to see those strawberry blues!


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 25, 2009)

oh wow totally forgot about that update, smoked 2 blunts and passed out lol just switched my timer to 12/12 tonight...had to finish cleaning things up and built myself a nice little hydro setup for my next go. am i supposed to start a new journal? fuck it, pics tomorrow i swear!


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 25, 2009)

whats up man, that bitch i fimed that shit out of and threw into flowering is lookn good! .. ill be back with a pic later


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 25, 2009)

nice, i wanna see how shes comin along. i think i might run out of room here soon once flowering begins even with toppin them. doors open soon ill snap some pics


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 25, 2009)

here she is a few days ago


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks nice weedman! 

Ok DK put the blunt down just for second....pics dammit!


----------



## DKskater75 (Jan 25, 2009)

hahaha ok ok here goes! first day of flowering on these girls today. i have basically 7 healthy plants. 3 are strawberry blue, 2 blueberry, 1 skywalker and 1 blueberry NL. i have another two BBxNL but theyre not doing so well, also still waiting to determine sex so they might just be male and thrown out anyway. also been busy buliding tables and what not for an ebb and flow setup not just smoking blunts all day haha but that purple wreck was some damn fine smoke. also made about 500 bucks last week so figured id invest it back into the grow haha alright so here are some pics::: 2 and 4 are of the BB, 3 is all the strawberry blue and skywalker in the back corner, 5 is my new collection of nutes haha starting to collect all the hydro shit now. 6 is the homebox that ill be using for seedlings and clones soon once i get my first table up and running. 7 is a few purple wrecks i just sprouted from seeds found in the last grow to see if they would grow yet. so far, so good! 8, 9 and 10 you can see the tables i built from plywood and 4X4's, two 31 gal rubbermaid tubs for reservoirs, and the flood and drain fittings i just got done sealing up today!


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 25, 2009)

looks good to go man !


----------



## drugstorecowboy (Jan 25, 2009)

420weedman said:


> looks good to go man !


 Nice! I don't know about yours, but my Strawberry Blues look very indica. Only 2 1/2 weeks old but very wide leaves.


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow you have been busy! Looks like fun.


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 29, 2009)

look at Dk plants
shit is going down at ya crib!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Feb 10, 2009)

hey thanks guys, been a while my bad, been kinda busy. heres some new pics two weeks into floweringggg, i got 2 BB, 2 strawberry blue, 1 skywalker and 1 BB NL going on the right, trying to set up ebb n flow in the left tray. gunna use my homebox for mothers and clones now, took one of the strawberry blues and put it in there back to veg so i can clone it (you can do that right?) haha i got another clone i took of the reg BB thats pretty much rooted, just messing around until i get this shit dowwnnnn


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah u can reveg a plant just make sure it wasnt flowering too long


----------



## DKskater75 (Feb 11, 2009)

nah it was only like a week, how long should i leave it to veg before i take clones?? i took that one straight from my blueberry in flower and it rooted just fine..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2009)

as long as you want to..Wait till its a full grown mother to take about 20 clones.I would say give it 1 and half months.She should be nice and strong then


----------



## DKskater75 (Feb 11, 2009)

well i already vegged for like 8 weeks before flowering haha so shes almost 10 weeks old by now... i was just wondering if i needed to put it back into veg for a certain amount of time before taking cuttings, but apparantly you can take clones straight from a flowering plant, it will just be harded for them to root and yield less...


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 11, 2009)

420weedman said:


> here she is a few days ago


heres her 2night... didnt have any problem with budding up right after fiming


----------



## DKskater75 (Feb 11, 2009)

nice!!!! thats awesome, good shit man. yeah mine are all doing pretty well too, at least 4 main branches on each, some with 6, cant wait to see how much more yield i get compared to not topping! what was i thinking!?


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 13, 2009)

Omg,dk is going hydro????..good shit mannnn!!!..im here!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Feb 13, 2009)

hahahah whats upp paper long time no see. ya man tryin to go hydroooo, got the 3 main nutes so far still tryin to get the rest haha got pretty much everything else setup tho, 5-6 more weeks on these bitches


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 13, 2009)

whats the best strain to u smoke wise and growing???


----------



## DKskater75 (Feb 13, 2009)

dude the purpwreck i just grew was nuts, i dont even think i took pics did i haha just done smoked the last of it yesterday. by far the best bud ive ever smoked tho, not to mention as soon as the first person saw it i got phones calls off the hook for it haha i sold like half and it was gone in 2 days... but i got over a zip on 2 of the 3 plants so i guess that was pretty good for just 400w, some of the others were only like 15-20g, so go grow some NOW!!!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Feb 20, 2009)

a little photo update cuz ive been super busy!!! enjoy!!


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey dude! Are you flowering the clones or are the cuttings from a flowering mom?


----------



## DKskater75 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whats up hayman! the clones are from a strawberry blue mother that i reverted back to veg for a week, since it had already been flowering for two weeks or so when I decided i wanted to clone here haha. so i just got done setting up all my hydro shit today and will start putting the clones into the tray once they are well rooted.


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 20, 2009)

Cool dude, this will be fun to watch!


----------



## DKskater75 (Feb 20, 2009)

Tell me about it! haha the other 6 plants have been flowering for 4 weeks now so 4-5 left to go on them and then i plan on doing all hydro, 24 in all twice as many as soil!


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 22, 2009)

so you say by far the best smoke huh?
where can i get PW seeds from?..or you wanna send me some clones that would be nice too  good luck though..i got 24 going right now and still room for another 20 for a sog style grow...so sick


----------



## DKskater75 (Feb 22, 2009)

good shit paper, i got those from drchronic i believe. all i got left are the seeds that came out of the bud from last time. they look like pretty healthy seeds tho so well see how they grow here in the nnext few weeks once i start up some more.


----------



## markj (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking good DKskater.... I wish i had as much space to grow as you do..... !!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 24, 2009)

looking real good.My seeds from dna came in only 2/6 seeds from the fem kushberry germed.Im kind of upset about that but i think i might give them another shot and hopefully these 2 grow to be some good mothers so i can keep the strain for a while.Im tired of smoking white widow..


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 24, 2009)

i dont know what to make of this..and plants are 40 + days old..look how little...wtf??


----------



## DKskater75 (Feb 25, 2009)

did you start flowering right away or something?? it looks like you vegged for like a week haha wait are they clones?


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 25, 2009)

those are clones my friend (ppp) and rooted very nicely i might add and the sad part is there 40 days old..ive been phing it @ 5.8-6.1,but only after i was trying a phing method (found posted right here on riu faq) of 5.2..that when i 1st noticed mag def. now adjusted it has packed on some nice dense dus,but not what i was expecting from a high yeilding strain..so back to the drawing board


----------



## DKskater75 (Feb 25, 2009)

did you go straight to flowering after they rooted? they just look like small clones with no veg time, then again i dont know much about this hydro bullshit haha still waitin for mine to root


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 25, 2009)

yeah i agree it looks like they were given no veg time


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 27, 2009)

thats exactly the plan with sog style grow...straight from cloner to flowering tray...with no vegg time...but thats not why there small...i flushed and cleaned out res.. and they are doing well...was suppose to be getting my 1st harvest next week,but being the whole stunted thing im hoping i dont have to much longer than 3 weeks at best (extra 2 weeks),but i wanna smoke sooo badddd..you know what this feels like when your right around the corner from ya very 1st harvest?...has anybody ever cut bud off while still in flowering?..lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Feb 27, 2009)

well if you not going to give them any veg time you might want to think about cutting bigger clones next time haha and yes i start clippin my shit a week or two early if im dry haha anything to get me high man!!!


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 27, 2009)

So what would i need to do after i take a cut??...and how is the taste?..do you oven dry,microwave or do you just fire it up??


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 27, 2009)

DKskater75 said:


> > you might want to think about cutting bigger clones next time
> 
> 
> haha and yes i start clippin my shit a week or two early if im dry haha anything to get me high man!!!


 YEAH I KNOW IM GONNA START THE "GET A HARVEST EVERY 2 WEEKS"..SO I DEFINETLY KNOW I NEED BIGGER CUTTINGS (WAS DOING 4-6" CUTTINGS NOW 6-8")...I THINK I GOT IT DOWN FROM THE TIME WE 1ST CONNECTED ON HERE...GROWING POT ISNT REALLY THAT HARD...YOU TAKE CARE OF THEM WHEN IN VEGG,BUT ONCE IN FLOWERING YOU REALLY START TO DO LESS...I BE LOOKING FOR SHIT TO DO...NOW THAT I HAVE ARRIVED...THE WAIT IS THE WORSE PART....I NEED TO SMOKE!!! 
IM LITERALLY SMOKING RABBIT FEED RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Feb 27, 2009)

hahahah gross man. i just clip off a little nug, trim it and put it under a hot lamp for like 5 minutes. i have a bulb that you use for a reptile cage haha 150w the fucker is hot, i think you can just put it in the microwave or some shit too theres a few threads on here about quick drying try searchin for some more ideas


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 28, 2009)

I have tried straight from clone also, with the same results.
My opinion is that if a cutting is taken off a mature female which is ready to flower, this is the outcome. Maybe if cuttings are taken off a femminized plant before it has been forced to sex or is old enough, the cutting will continue a week or two of veg, but if the cuttings already had pistils, she will just bud. This is great if you are growing inside your computer case hiding it from mom but I know you are not! This straight 12/12 works from seed also due to 2-3 weeks of growth.

Although some strains will stretch more, I think in general your clones need 1-2 weeks of veg time if for nothing else, for time for a root system which will support (transpirationally not physically) a nice cola. I have been experimenting with taller cuttings and so far with the strains I am working with: takes longer, node length will increase so only cuttings with tight nodes already, and the lower growth takes a real beating while slowing rooting. For me the answer seems to be PATIENCE and thinking ahead to have clones ready which are the right size when space opens up in the flower box. This is still a work in progress. I am trying to get down to plants finishing at about 18"-2'.


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 28, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> I have tried straight from clone also, with the same results.
> My opinion is that if a cutting is taken off a mature female which is ready to flower, this is the outcome. Maybe if cuttings are taken off a femminized plant before it has been forced to sex or is old enough, the cutting will continue a week or two of veg, but if the cuttings already had pistils, she will just bud. This is great if you are growing inside your computer case hiding it from mom but I know you are not! This straight 12/12 works from seed also due to 2-3 weeks of growth.
> 
> Although some strains will stretch more, I think in general your clones need 1-2 weeks of veg time if for nothing else, for time for a root system which will support (transpirationally not physically) a nice cola. I have been experimenting with taller cuttings and so far with the strains I am working with: takes longer, node length will increase so only cuttings with tight nodes already, and the lower growth takes a real beating while slowing rooting. For me the answer seems to be PATIENCE and thinking ahead to have clones ready which are the right size when space opens up in the flower box. This is still a work in progress. I am trying to get down to plants finishing at about 18"-2'.


sorry i dont get what ya saying...from the countless hrs of research on growing..everone says the same thing about cutting going directly into tray (no vegg time)..they all say plants will continue to grow as the plants are still in transition and will take some time to go into straight flowering causing it to continue vegging for the next 2-3 weeks..maybe thats what you were saying all along..not sure,but plants dont start flowering just because they have pistils showing and in 12/12 cycle..they will still vegg..but thats good for me..just 1 less growing phase i have to deal with (just straight into flowering tray no transfer from vegg room or what not)


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 28, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> sorry i dont get what ya saying...from the countless hrs of research on growing..everone says the same thing about cutting going directly into tray (no vegg time)..they all say plants will continue to grow as the plants are still in transition and will take some time to go into straight flowering causing it to continue vegging for the next 2-3 weeks..maybe thats what you were saying all along..not sure,but plants dont start flowering just because they have pistils showing and in 12/12 cycle..they will still vegg..but thats good for me..just 1 less growing phase i have to deal with (just straight into flowering tray no transfer from vegg room or what not)


Yeah totally agree. Just from my limited experience, a 4-5 inch clone will finish at 6-10". Mine start to flower at the same rate as do 12"-24" girls and stretch about the same. As some stretch 50%-300% I would guess that the strain matters.

I had seen your post several times and thought to comment just because I tried the same thing on my first grow, but decided not to because you have alot more experience and are in hydro. At 38 I am still learning to keep my mouth shut I sure would not mean to argue with all of the research. All I really know is what I have seen. Good Luck Paper Dude!


----------



## DKskater75 (Feb 28, 2009)

well shit, i took my clones from a plant that had been flowering for a week or two or already, then switched it back to veg for a about a week before taking these cuttings. so are you saying that these might not grow much more once i put them into these hydo system i built. im just about to put them in tomorrow i think haha theyve been rooting for a good two weeks now, either way im just experimenting really so i can know waht to expect when i start doin this hydro for real


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 28, 2009)

DKskater75 said:


> well shit, i took my clones from a plant that had been flowering for a week or two or already, then switched it back to veg for a about a week before taking these cuttings. so are you saying that these might not grow much more once i put them into these hydo system i built. im just about to put them in tomorrow i think haha theyve been rooting for a good two weeks now, either way im just experimenting really so i can know waht to expect when i start doin this hydro for real


You talkin to me?
Well I don't really know shit! I was worried that your clones would do the re-veg thing. Remember my K-train clones? I did not mention anything as I did not want to send the negativity your way...burn some sage while you read this! Experimentation is the only way to really know...everything else without using the scientific method and good documentation is just hearsay. 

Have you signed Stoney's petition yet? It is free and you can be anonymous if you want. Link in my sig!!


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 1, 2009)

i cant find the link but read through this post..google "get a harvest every 2 weeks"..and i dont have any experience hayduke..its just sine i started learning about growing (mid last year) i really have been LEARNING about growing...I LOVE IT!!..but if your using ebb & flow...that post will be the best way to go IMO...


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 1, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> i cant find the link but read through this post..google "get a harvest every 2 weeks"..and i dont have any experience hayduke..its just sine i started learning about growing (mid last year) i really have been LEARNING about growing...I LOVE IT!!..but if your using ebb & flow...that post will be the best way to go IMO...


Yeah I have read it and many others as this was my original plan. I think the constant supply of nutes and air make it work better also. I started in soil and as my county limits my plant numbers to 12 total and 6 in flower, growing a little larger plants seem like the answer to me. I have a new friend who has grown for 15 years and until recently in a top floor Dr.'s office in downtown Oakland (oaksterdam) with like 15 rooms. He has tried many different methods and his response when I ask about this method for purpose of better yields, his response is non of the big time guys grow this way, they all grow larger plants.

Of course it obviously works as we have read and seen, at least, pictures of the proof. I made several mistakes on my first grow, but the 6 OG Kush clones that cost me $100 yielded 16 grams, and the 3 headband @ $45 yielded 7g's. (I have re-vegged the headbands which have given many clones and are now in flower)

For me, in my space, somewhere between single cola clones and trees seems to be best. I still like the idea of a perpetual harvest and I put 1 or 2 in about every 21 days, which seems to be good for moving plants through the drying closet, trimming to paper bags, and manicuring to jars.

One common factor with most of the SOG grows that I have read are big bud genetics. Even SeeMoreBuds huge yields are not just from his magical green fingers but I think the Mango has Big Bud in it. This is great if you grow to make extra cash, but I have found that alot of the big bud genetics are not a smoke I would want to have to smoke daily as they are not super potent. I am still trying to find a strain that balances the crazy crystal covered yumminess with heavy yields. My buddy grows romulan for this and has grown Morning Glory and says it is the real deal, a heavy yielder and a 20% THCer.

My Kush x Trainwreck is wonderful smoke but yields about a zip as a full size multiple cola plant. As a straight to flower clone would be lucky to be 5-7g's This would quickly turn my grow into a 50 stem grow. There are only a few counties left in Cali which allow 99 plants or a square footage of canopy limit, City of Oakland, Humboldt outside of Eureka and Furtuna, and maybe Santa Cruz County. I think SF dropped to 25 and San Diego (city of) and Chula (juana) Vista may be under 24 total. 

Even if one is breaking the law anyway plant #'s count, at some point it becomes federal and then mandatory minimums with no parole...This will end soon.

Damn I need to shut up and smoke!

Anyway this is all just crap in my head, I look forward to watching your next very successful SOG!!


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 1, 2009)

well,if laws are ya issue then by all means stay within ya guidelines please,but if im gone break the law..im gone break the law..im not the type of guy whos gonna robb a bank or no crazy shit like that,but if im in a state/city where its illegal period.i might as well get something in return than just feeding my heavy (and i mean heavy) smoke habit..so craming in as many plants into a tight space was the answer for me..and about the strain thing..jack herrer wasnt/isnt strong enough for you?...ive been talking to the guy who i USE to buy from says he gets close to a zip off the jack and hes doing sog...shit!..i cant wait!!


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 1, 2009)

> I sure would not mean to argue with all of the research.


sorry if i sounded like i was attacking ya comment i thought you were saying they wont vegg if put in flowering at a certain time or something like that ..im high as always


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey DK, what did you end up doing about your thrips? They f'n flew south for the winter and are vacationing in my garden


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 2, 2009)

wow,thrips mann..i had this white fly problem..whew!..what a pain!!..had to get nematodes and drench leaves with this k+neem oil..thats probably going to be something im not looking foward to come summer time..i dont knnow how im gonna keep my pets from out my basement...i have an opening to the basement leading to a back room..i guess i have to get a door put up..ahhh..always something..i wonder if theres something more effective than hanging fly tape or sticky sheets that you can do to avoid even getting bugs from the start..ill have to research..hopefully i find something worth while


----------



## DKskater75 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Hey DK, what did you end up doing about your thrips? They f'n flew south for the winter and are vacationing in my garden


oh i just went down to my local garden store and got some insecticidal soap. its good for using on the plants all the way through flowerm but they are pretty much all gone by now. I found few lady bugs in my yard too and threw them in there haha i think i read that that feed on the earlier stages of thrips but is hard to remember sometimes


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 2, 2009)

DKskater75 said:


> oh i just went down to my local garden store and got some insecticidal soap. its good for using on the plants all the way through flowerm but they are pretty much all gone by now. I found few lady bugs in my yard too and threw them in there haha i think i read that that feed on the earlier stages of thrips but is hard to remember sometimes


It is cool even late into flower? How far along were your girls you used it on?

Note:this is head stash!

Thanks bro!


----------



## DKskater75 (Mar 2, 2009)

Well it says on the bottle that its good on fruits and flowers all the way through the plant cycle, including budding. I used it for a few weeks right around the time I switched these plants over to 12/12 and the thrips were pretty much gone after that. I got sticky traps and shit now hangin around the plants just in case haha.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 2, 2009)

DKskater75 said:


> Well it says on the bottle that its good on fruits and flowers all the way through the plant cycle, including budding. I used it for a few weeks right around the time I switched these plants over to 12/12 and the thrips were pretty much gone after that. I got sticky traps and shit now hangin around the plants just in case haha.


Thanks dude! I saw that on the label also, But I would wash my apple and it is not absorbant...I have gotten the go ahead on this and the chrysanthemum based shit up to a couple weeks out, I will fog lightly a couple of times but not on my girl a week out. Probably use some (peppermint oil)soap in the soil also, bugs hate that shit and plants like it.

Bastards.

Oh and Paper dude I have read about screens for intake fans to keep out pests if you use intake air.


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 2, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> > Oh and Paper dude I have read about screens for intake fans to keep out pests if you use intake air
> 
> 
> .


i did a poor job on my window intake (i have the dumbest basement windows) temps stay btwn 75-77 max high and 60-62 max low,but i will correct when it gets warmer here and i have to do some yard work...theres already a screen to window im worried more about other places..its mainly my cat...she an outside cat..ol'bitch!!
i remember reading something about thrips when i was trying to id my bug problem and it said something bout there also attracted to bright colors...so dont wear or have to many bright colors around garden unless of course there sticky traps

P.S. do you guys think 60f is too low of a change from 75 lights on??


----------



## DKskater75 (Mar 2, 2009)

nah not really, ive read anywhere below 60 is bad so i think youre alright. my room usually stays around 75 during the day and down around 65 at night


----------



## DKskater75 (Mar 15, 2009)

oh man i really got lazy with this shit haha. two weeks without a post, my bad back in school now. got a little update here with two weeks to go until harvest!! today is day 50 flowering i believe. one more week on the nutes and then its flush from there. one of the Blueberry really took off, might get 2 zips of just one plant!  anyways here are the pics, not in any order, its pretty much all blueberry besides the two strawberrys in front.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2009)

blueberrys looking fantastic.Its looking real good tho dk..


----------



## drugstorecowboy (Mar 16, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> blueberrys looking fantastic.Its looking real good tho dk..


 Looking good DK! What blueberry is that? I lost my strawberry blues due to some misfortune, but I am grabbing some more now as I look and see how good yours turned out!


----------



## DKskater75 (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks man, sorry to hear about your strawberrys. mine are coming out well, will be the smallest yield for sure but the buds are looking nice so far. The blueberry are from dutch passion, two of those, the other two are blueberry x northern lights, from dj short i believe? and one more skywalker since it came out so nice the first time haha. oh i planted two dozen purple wreck seeds last wee, 16 sprouted so far. ill be trying to get those setup in hydro by the time these are ready for harvest.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks good! no critters? 196 page journal...more like epic novel!


----------



## markj (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey DK, what's up??
your plants looking good as always!!!! keep it up..


----------



## DKskater75 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Looks good! no critters? 196 page journal...more like epic novel!


haha well i guess i should have started another one or somethin i got like 2 grows in one journal now whateverrrrr




markj said:


> Hey DK, what's up??
> your plants looking good as always!!!! keep it up..



thanks man!


----------



## madradrox (Mar 18, 2009)

looks deliciously scrum-diddly-umptious


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 22, 2009)

damn this shit is like a motion picture that never ends.

Justs in the form of pics n posts.

Great job Dk!


----------

